# VIENNA | Projects & Construction



## Minsk

*New Hotel Topazz demonstrates landmark architecture in the historic heart of Vienna*

New Hotel Topazz looks to its historic location while being constructed with empathy for its surroundings and Vienna's future in mind. Surrounded by historical buildings, it is the first green upscale hotel in the city centre. Its resource-saving energy concept uses advanced technology to generate low operating cost resources. But the sustainable approach does not end there, throughout the hotel high-quality green materials have been used for building and interior design....http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19778


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica

40 x Residing in Aspern, Vienna / SUE Architekten


----------



## el palmesano

great projects!!


----------



## Minsk

*B&F Wien Headquarters / Delugan Meissl*

Architects: Delugan Meissl
Location: Vienna, Austria
Completion: 2012
Area: 4,046 sqm
Photographs: Herta Hurnaus, DMAA

http://www.archdaily.com/239767/bf-wien-headquarters-delugan-meissl/


----------



## Minsk

*Vienna Microsoft Headquarters / INNOCAD Architektur ZT GmbH*

Architects: INNOCAD Architektur ZT GmbH
Location: Vienna, Austria
Completion: 2011
Floor Area: 4,500 sqm
Cost: 2,800,000 Euro
Photographs: Paul Ott

http://www.archdaily.com/241831/vienna-microsoft-headquarters-innocad-architektur-zt-gmbh/


----------



## Minsk

*Terrace House Tokiostrasse / ARTEC Architekten*

*Architects:* ARTEC Architekten
*Location:* Terrace House Tokiostrasse, Vienna, Austria
*Architect In Charge:* Bettina Götz, Richard Manahl
*Project Year:* 2010
*Project Area:* 48,881 sqm
*Photographs:* Courtesy of ARTEC Architekten

Analogous to the Grimm Brothers’ fairy tale The Town Musicians of Bremen (whose main characters are a donkey, a dog, a cat, and a rooster), this reinterpretation of terrace houses involves stacking different apartment types atop one another.

Dwelling types normally considered suburban, with the accompanying outdoor spaces, are stacked atop one another to achieve an urban bundle with high density: On the very bottom of the stack, the units each have an open floor plan with a gallery at the back and a garden in front; on the next level, maisonettes face on to an atrium courtyard; next there are 2-story row houses with terraces; and at the top allotment-garden “houses” are separated by courtyards.

Along the street, a wing made up of the Casablanca type on “stilts” is superimposed upon the physical site on Tokiostrasse. A simple, ribbon-like element marking the apartments in the facade (nicknamed “the spider”) provides the rigid massing with a physiognomy facing the public realm as well as an outermost boundary of the respective dwelling-units toward the street.

To the east, a green space running from north to south is flanked by the stacked structures, whose respective circulation is a new take on the Laubengang (a veranda-like walkway with a long tradition in Central Europe). To the south and north, the wings running along the property lines and enclosing the courtyard are only two stories high. In this manner, with respect to both the new structure and its neighbors, the sunlight and the view are only minimally infringed upon, and the sense of privacy and articulation toward the street remains intact. The vegetation at the center of the complex is linked to the streetscape via the open ground floor zone.

The sculptural building massing is articulated to provide the apartments with a pronounced relationship to the outdoors. Every apartment has its own adjoining outdoor space – the majority of them potentially compact gardens. All apartments are cross-ventilated; the kitchens and bathrooms receive daylight and have natural ventilation.

In addition, the residents have access to the roof surface atop the wing running along the street, with its green terrace, swimming pool and sun deck; the playgrounds on terraces are situated at “mid-level”, and the ground-level courtyard is a recreational area and playground, as well.

The garage’s skylights also double as seating and illuminaires in the courtyard. The building’s exterior is characterized by the atrium and its vegetation, as well as by the terraces; the high degree of permeability at street level translates into an open atmosphere for residents and passers-by, and ensures that sufficient surface area will be available for possible future adaptations.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Minsk

*Residential and Nursing Home Simmering / Josef Weichenberger Architects + Partner*

*Architects:* Josef Weichenberger Architects + Partner 
*Location:* Vienna, Austria
*Architect In Charge: *Mark Steinmetz, Benno Wutzl
*Photographs:* Paul Ott, Mark Steinmetz, Armin Plankensteiner
*Project Area:* 5,800 sqm
*Floor Space:* 30,000 sqm

In the heart of Vienna’s 11th district, on a lot densely vegetated by an old tree population, a new game-changing geriatrics center was to be realized.

*Central idea:*

High-quality dwelling for care-dependent senior citizens in the comforting atmosphere of a green oasis – rather then the common, sterile, hospital-style atmosphere of geriatrics centers as they used to be. The individual wards of the center are designed to conceptually resemble an organic city center, with all its varying and diversified spatial characteristics. They are articulated into common rooms and lounges on the “squares”, and small dwelling units lining the “alleys”. These all have naturally lit bathrooms as well as either loggias or balconies which offer beautyful vistas of the surrounding treetops and cityscape.

Apart from their orientation towards the exterior, all bedrooms feature interior glass openings which establish a visual connection with the “village squares” inside the building. This leaves inhabitants with the possibilty to enjoy both watching the goings-on around the building as well as participating actively or passively in a ward’s everyday life.

Finally a spatious and welcoming groundfloor – again resembling a small city center – complements what the individual wards have to offer with small shops, a café, a treatment and therapy center, daycare facilities for visitors and a multi-purpose space.

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Jim856796

Some projects under construction or proposed in Vienna include:

DC Tower 1 (230 m, 60 floors)
DC Tower 2 (168 m, 46 floors)
Danube Flats (145 m, 45 floors)
New Vienna Hauptnahnhof (train station)


----------



## stefanguti

Interesting insights in Viennese projects and constructions!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Minsk

*Haustrift / SUPERBLOCK + Johnny Winter*

*Architects:* SUPERBLOCK + Johnny Winter
*Location:* Vienna, Austria
*Design Team:* Johnny Winter
*Project Year:* 2011
*Project Area:* 4,500 sqm
*Photographs:* Hertha Hurnaus

*Source: *www.archdaily.com


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica




----------



## o0ink

Three new buildings at "Schnirchgasse":























































www.triiiple.at

At the moment there are some old buildings:










www.meinbezirk.at

The buildings will be demolished in 2014 - construction start for the project will be in fall/winter 2014. It will be completely finished in 2018 and the height of the buildings will be 80-100m (maybe more) and in the neighborhood there is one more skyscraper with about 121m planned (beginning of construction this year - should be finished in 2015) called "CB21":




























www.immonet.at

At the moment there is only this lonely building (100m):










www.ee-concept.de

And there is the potential for some more higher buildings all around and maybe there will be a new little Skyline in 2020 - one more for Vienna beside "Vienna DC" and "Wienerberg". Sadly they don't build all skyscrapers on just one place...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Sorry, but that bubbly looking one is horrendous. What were they thinking? You don't build such a thing in the historic center.

The rest look great...


----------



## o0ink

ThatOneGuy said:


> You don't build such a thing in the historic center.


:lol: Historic? Have you ever been in Vienna? This city isn't only historic and especially THIS area is really NOT historic. Why do all people think Vienna is just historic? A really horrible misunderstanding from the most people on earth that the cities Salzburg and Vienna for example are only historic - hey, Austria is one of the most modern states on earth! The historic city of Vienna is just one little part of the whole city, got it? 
Can't hear that sh*t one more again... 

Bubbly looking? You mean the round one? Hopefully you know that this renders really can't say anything about the result, because you can't see anything about the cladding, but we'll hopefully see some more details soon...


----------



## ChegiNeni

i guess he's talking about this:

http://static.worldarchitecturenews.com/news_images/19778_1_1_main_1000x1531.jpg

and yeah, that's in the historic center..
for me, it's quite nice.


----------



## KingNick

ThatOneGuy said:


> Sorry, but that bubbly looking one is horrendous. What were they thinking? You don't build such a thing in the historic center.
> 
> The rest look great...


I love it.


----------



## ChegiNeni

btw..
the topazz hotel aka the bubbly looking one  achieved the first place in the category "design hotels" in the "geo saison" magazin (hotels in over 20 countries were rated) klick
http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...-praesentiert-die-100-besten-hotels-in-europa


----------



## ChegiNeni

some projects...

*Vienna North Hospital*




























































projects around the new main station:



o0ink said:


> Habt ihr schon die Webpräsenz des Gesamtprojektes "Quartier Belvedere" gesehen? Wirklich sehr schön aufgebaut und es werden jede Menge neuer Einblicke gewährt und viele nützliche Daten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Und hier die Infoblätter zu sämtlichen Einzelprojekten, die man auch auf einer Karte abrufen kann:
> 
> *Park Apartments am Belvedere:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *Baufeld am Schweizergarten:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *Quartier Belvedere Süd:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *ÖBB-Konzernzentrale:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *Erste Campus:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *Quartier Belvedere Central (QBC):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> *A01:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> 
> Die Visualisierungen des "A01" Projekts dürften wir wohl bald zu Gesicht bekommen. Ich dachte auch, dass man dieses Hochhaus erst bis 2019 bauen will, aber letzten Sommer hat die Sigma Holding das Grundstück gekauft und jetzt sieht es ziemlich gut aus...
> Allgemein ist das Gesamtprojekt der pure Erfolg! Es wurden bereits alle Grundstücke verkauft bis auf das Baufeld B.03 (ist im Projekt "Quartier Belvedere Süd" mit drinnen, weshalb hier bei der Fertigstellung "ab Ende 2013 bis 2019" angegeben wird), wo wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ein rund 60m hohes Gebäude hinkommen wird - hoffen wir mal, dass das Grundstück noch heuer verkauft wird, dann könnte sich die Fertigstellung noch bis 2017 ausgehen.
> Allgemein sollte der gesamte neue Stadtteil um den Hauptbahnhof (inclusive Sonnwendviertel) bis 2019/2020 fertig sein. Insgesamt 10 Jahre Bauzeit (Abriss sogar mit eingerechnet) finde ich für so ein Projekt echt ziemlich fortschrittlich!


*Bank-Austria-Campus (Unicredit)*

Construction finished: 2016










































Hernalser Hof

Construchtion finished: Spring 2014


















Neu Marx

finished:
Marxbox









Source: http://www.xl-design.at/

Proposed:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Geplante Projekte*
> 
> *- NXT Marx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Marxquadrat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Triple A*
> 
> leider ohne renderings
> 
> *- Wohnbau Karree St. Marx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quelle: www.architecture.at


@ *oOink* and *Hit_by_the_Neptunes
*it was easier to quote you... i hope you no problem with it?


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Danube Flats*

Height: 150m | Floors: 45 | Architect: a01 architecture | Developer: Soravia

Links: 

Official Website 
Forum Thread 
Danube Flats on Facebook


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*DC Tower 1*
under construction

Height: 220m| Floors: 60 | Architect: Dominique Perrault Architecture | Developer: WED

*Dc Tower 2*
Proposed 2016

Height: 168m| Floors: 46 | Architect: Dominique Perrault Architecture | Developer: WED

Links:

Official Website
Forum Thread DC Tower 1
Forum Thread DC Tower 2


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Neues Zentrum Kagran*
Proposed 

Height: 132 + 90m | Floors: 38 | Architect: Delugan Meissl | Use: Residential/Office

Links:

Forum Thread
Delugan Meissl Architects


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Marina City Tower*
Proposed

Height: 130m | Floors: 36 | Architect: Hoffmann-Janz| Use: Office

Links:

Official Website
Forum Thread


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Vienna University of Economics and Business*
Under construction



> The Vienna University of Economics and Business is the largest University focusing on business and economics in Europe and, in terms of student body, one of the largest universities in Austria. It has been ranked as one of the best business schools in Europe. Until 2008, its official name in English was "Vienna University of Economics and Business Administration".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_University_of_Economics_and_Business

Links:

Official Website
Forum Thread










Architects: 

NO.MAD Arquitectos, Madrid










Estudio Carme Pinos, Barcelona










Zaha Hadid Architecture, Hamburg










CRABstudio, London










Atelier Hitoshi Abe, Sendai










BUSarchitektur, Wien


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Wien Mitte*

Height: 70m | Architect: Ortner & Ortner, Neumann + Steiner | Use: Office/Shopping Mall



> Wien Mitte is a rail and metro station in Vienna, close to the city centre. It is the city terminus of Vienna's CAT (City Airport Train), which provides non-stop services to the airport, however the station is mainly served by S-Bahn suburban trains, being barely used for Inter-City train services. The station is connected to the Mitte / Landstraße U-Bahn station.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wien_Mitte_railway_station

Links:

Official Website
Forum Thread



















http://www.ortner.at/?load=projekte...er&PHPSESSID=c2d0051554bed402992a6e73aaa69ff4


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Seestadt Aspern*

The "Seestadt Aspern", which will be located in the 22nd District of Vienna, is one of the biggest european urban development projects and will offer 8,500 housing units for 20,000 residents and a lot of office buildings.
The whole project has a size of 340 football fields or 2,4km2. In the Centre of this project will be a lake, what is also the reason for the german name "Seestadt" which you can translate like city on the lakeside in Apsern.
Also this project will be connected to the public transport system. At the end of the year construction work for metro line number 2 will be finished.

Links:

Official Website
Forum Thread


*Overview:*











*The lake:*




















*The center/area around the lake (Masterplan):*



















Because of the area is to big to build it at once, there will be 3 to 4 stages to finish the whole area. First Stage will be finished at the end of 2015. At the next picture you can see this first stage:










*This are the first residential buildings which will be build in the yellow area:*

Arwag/Migra
Baumschlager Hutter Partners 
Construction Field: D16+D17
Units: 124











Eisenhof Gemeinnützige WohnungsgesmbH
s & s Architekten
Construction Field: D7+D11
Units: 95




















einszueins - Bayer und Zilker Baukünstler OEG
Construction Field: D13
Units: 27











Baugruppe Jaspern
Construction Field: D13











B.R.O.T
Arch. DI Franz Kuzmich
Construction Field: D13
Units: 48










Baugruppe Lisa
Helmut Wimmer
Construction Field: D13b
Units: 59











EBG
Architekten: Berger und Parkkinen, querkraft
Construction Field: D12
Units: 204










Urbanbau Gemeinnützige Bau-, Wohnungs- und StadterneuerungsgesmbH
Projektbau
Construction Field: D5A
Units: 97










ERSTE Immobilien Kapitalanlagegesellschaft
Mischek ZT, P. GOOD, Superblock, BKK-3
Construction Field: D1,D2,D3,D6
Units: 331






































STEG/Gesiba
Albert Wimmer
Construction Field: D4
Units: 176











Neuland
Walter Stelzhammer
Construction Field: J9
Units: 150











Neuland
Architekten Frank + Partner
Construction Field: J8
Units: 174











Volksbau
atelier4architects, DI Peter Scheifinger & Partner
Construction Field: J2
Units 291











Aphrodite Bauträger AG
NMPB Architekten ZT GmbH
Construction Field: J7
Units 67











Schönere Zukunft GesmbH
Arch. Josef Knötzl
Construction Field: J1
61




























Beside those residential buildings there will be some several office buildings like

Aspern IQ










which is already finished or this office building (Company named Hoerbiger, designed by Querkraft Architects)


----------



## Josedc

that university looks amazing


----------



## Himmelwärts

Erste Campus (located next to the main station)









http://www.erstecampus.at/




ChegiNeni said:


>


----------



## Ludi

*Business Center A.01*

1. Price goes to JSWD





































source and © JSWD

More about the competition:

http://www.competitionline.com/de/ergebnisse/151901


----------



## mb92

Nice project.


----------



## Himmelwärts

The construction of the Citygate Tower aka CGL-Tower moves on:



Himmelwärts said:


>





*Redevelopment Hotel Interkontinental:*












Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> http://www.dasbesondereprojekt.at/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Wiental Terraces* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- 3 terraces above the U4 line, 1 bridge connecting the 5th and 6th district

- Construction time for the first of three terraces + bridge: Nov 2014 - Autumn 2015

- Cost: € 4,3 million (1 terrace + bridge)

- Architects: Tillner & Willinger

- Thread @ austrian section: Wiental-Terrassen


----------



## m4rcin

That's a great idea!


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Allianz Stadium* // demolishion

*Quick facts*

- New stadium for Rapid Vienna, replacing the Gerhard Hanappi Stadium

- Construction time: Nov 2014 - Summer 2016

- Cost: € 53 million

- Seats: up to 28.000

- Official Website: http://www.allianz-stadion.at

- Thread @ austrian section: Allianz Stadion














































---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Demolishion Gerhard-Hanappi-Stadium:


















http://sportnet.at/home/fussball/bu...1&index=13&direct=&_vl_backlink=&popup=#frame


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Gartenstadt 2.0* // proposed

*Quick facts*

- located in the 23th district

- 1.100 residential units

- Estimated construction start: 2015

- Architects: Arenas Basabe Palacios & Mascha und Seethaler & Land in Sicht

- Thread @ austrian section: Gartenstadt 2.0

*Location*









*Renders*






















































http://www.schreinerkastler.at/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Austrian Post Headquarters* // approved

*Quick facts*

- Located in the 3rd district

- Total floor space: 50.000 m²

- Cost: € 60 million

- Estimated construction start: 2015

- Architects: Schenker Salvi Weber Architekten

- Thread @ austrian section: Postzentrale Rochusmarkt

*Current building* (will be demolished in the next weeks/months)










*New Building - Renders




























*http://www.sswarchitekten.com/projekte.php?active=73


----------



## ChegiNeni

*ÖAMTC Headquarters* // approved (Austrian automobile club)

*Quick facts*

- Located in the 3rd district

- Total floor space: 27.000 m²

- Cost: € 46 million

- Estimated construction start: 2015

- Architects: Pichler & Traupmann Architekten

- Thread @ austrian section: ÖAMTC Zentrale

*Location*


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Redevelopments*

*Margaretenstraße 9*, 5th district (2012)
Josef Weichenberger architects + Partner




































Source

*Wollzeile 3*, 1st district (2014)
Silberpfeil Architekten




































http://www.silberpfeil-architekten.at/projekte/oeffentliche-bauten/wz.html


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Vocational School* Embelgasse // finished 

*Quick facts*

- Located in the 5th district

- Total floor space: 5.820 m²

- Completion: Oct/Nov 2014

- Architects: AllesWirdGut

- Thread @ austrian section: Bildungseinrichtungen

*Render*



















*Outcome*


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Parkstadt Hietzing* // proposed 

*Quick facts*

- The former care home "Pflegeheim Lainz" will be transformed into a "high class" housing complex

- Located in the 13th district

- Total floor space: 160.000 m²

- Residential units: 1.000

- Estimated construction start: 2016

- Architects: Veit Aschenbrenner Architekten

- Thread @ austrian section: Parkstadt Hietzing

*Render*























































http://www.vaarchitekten.com/de/projects/chronologic/project?var=26&cid=15&y=2010


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*BUWOG-HighRise* // under construction

Address: Gombrichgasse/Karl-Popper-Straße
Location: Vienna Central Station
Architect: Podsedensek ZT
Developer: Buwog
Height: 60m
Floors: 19
Units: 126
Construction time : 2014 – 2016
Thread @ austrian section:Buwog-Hochhaus | 60m










http://www.altherm.at/fileadmin/user_upload/factsheets/websheet_wha hauptbahnhof.pdf


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Media Center ORF (Austrian public service broadcaster) *// proposed 

Architects: Riepl/Kaufmann/Bammer
Location: Küniglberg
District: 13th
Completion: 2020
Thread @ austrian section: ORF-Zentrum Küniglberg














http://www.rieplkaufmannbammer.at/


*3rd place of the competition:*

Architect: Querkraft
Height: 96m





































http://www.querkraft.at/?story=1736


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*MGC-PLAZA 122m, 110m, 104m* // proposed

*Architects:* StudioVlay, BEHF, R.Lainer
*Heights:* 122m, 110m, 104m
Location: Modecenterstraße
District: 3rd
Use: Residential
Units: 1030
Construction Time: 2016-2018
Thread @ austrian section: MGC Plaza | 122m | 110m | 104m







http://www.baunetz.de/meldungen/Meldungen-Wettbewerb_fuer_Hochhausensemble_entschieden_4050313.html


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Danube Flats, 150m* // proposed

*Architects:* a.01 architects
*Height:* 150m (without spire)
Location: Wagramer Straße 2
District: 22nd
Use: Residential
Units: 500
Construction Time: 2016-2019
Thread @ austrian section: Danube Flats | 150m

*New Renderings:*






















*2nd place/competition:*

Architect: Querkraft
Height: 230m












http://www.querkraft.at/?story=1481


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Forum Donaustadt 145m, 100m *// proposed

*Architects:* Delugan Meissl
*Height:* 145m, 100m
Location: Adolf-Schärf-Platz
District: 22nd
Use: Residential/Office
Units: 200
Construction Time: 2016-2020
Thread @ austrian section: Forum Donaustadt | 145m | 100m
Homepage: http://www.forum-donaustadt.at/

*New high-quality renderigns:*














































http://www.on3studio.com/?images=donaustadt


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Messecarree Nord* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- Located between the U2 stations "Messe-Prater" and "Krieau"

- Mixed use: residential, offices, retail

- Architects: Tillner & Willinger
 
- Thread @ austrian section: Messecarree Nord

*Render*





























































http://www.vasko-partner.at/en/projects/flats/project-details/messecarree-nord-bauteil-b.html

*Pictures*
by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Viertel Zwei Plus* // approved

*Quick facts*
- Located next to Viertel Zwei and the new University of Economics and Business

- Mixed use: offices, residential, microapartments, student hostel

- Estimated construction start: 2015

- Architects: Atelier Thomas Pucher, Chaix & Morel et Associés

- Thread @ austrian section: Viertel Zwei Plus



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Die Projekte im Überblick:
> 
> Lifestyle Wohnungen am Grünen Prater
> 
> • Tops in 7 exklusiven Gebäuden
> • ca. 50 bis 150 m² Wohnfläche
> • Terrassen mit Ausblick
> • Hochwertig ausgestattet
> • Fertigstellung 2017
> • Freifinanziertes Eigentum
> • Anlegerwohnungen
> • Architekt: Atelier Thomas Pucher
> • Detailinfos Anfang 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbeiten mit Aussicht
> 
> • Gesamtmietfläche: 22.500 m²
> • Mietflächen: ca. 500 bis 2.300 m² auf einer Ebene.
> • Hohe Flexibilität in der Nutzbarkeit: Einzelbüros, Team- und Großraumbüro ideal möglich.
> • Fertigstellung: 2017
> • Architektenbüro: Chaix & Morel et Associés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Zukunft studentischen Wohnens - MILESTONE
> 
> • Fertigstellung: September 2016
> • Nutzfläche: 11.850 m²
> • Ca. 350 Apartments á 20 m²
> • Architektenbüro: Chaix & Morel et Associés
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf kleinster Fläche möglichst viel Lebensraum
> 
> • 100 Microapartments
> • 31 m² Wohnfläche – 2 Zimmer
> • Jedes Studio mit eigenem Balkon
> • Hochwertig ausgestattet
> • Communityflächen: Dining Room, Washing Room
> • Gemeinsame Dachterrasse
> • Fertigstellung 2017
> • Freifinanzierte Eigentumswohnungen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.viertel-zwei.at/de/viertel-zwei-plus/projekte


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Orbi Tower*, 115m // approved

*Quick facts*
- Located in the 3rd district
- Use: office
- Height: 115m
- Total floor space: 28.000m²
- Estimated construction start: End of 2014
- Architects: Zechner & Zechner ZT
- Official Website: http://www.orbi-tower.at/
- Thread @ austrian section: Orbi Tower

*Location*








*
Timetable*









(presentation, start of construction, building completion)


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Palais Hotel Kempinski *// completed

*Quick facts*
- Located in the 1st district
- Redevelopment, finished in 2013
- Use: hotel, luxury apartments
- Rooms: 152
- Apartments: 17
- Official Website: Palais Hotel Kempinski
 - Thread @ austrian section: Hotels


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Renngasse 10 // proposed*

*Quick facts*
- Located in the 1st district
- Residential use
- Total floor space: 16.000m²
- Estimated construction start: 2015/16
- Architects: 3xn
- Developer: JP Immobilien
- Thread @ austrian section: Renngasse 10

*Render*













































https://www.facebook.com/3XNarchitects?fref=photo


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Mariahilfer Straße Redesign* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- One of the largest shopping streets in austria
- Creation of one pedestrian and two shared space zones
- Estimated completion: Summer 2015
- Cost: €25 million
- Official website: http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/
- Thread @ austrian section: Mariahilfer Straße Neu

*Main highlights and advantages of the new layout of Mariahilfer Straße*


The core zone between Andreasgasse and Kirchengasse is turned into a pedestrian zone.

Two sections of the road - from Getreidemarkt to Kirchengasse and from Kaiserstraße to Andreasgasse - become so-called shared space zones.

A new concept for outdoor terraces and street cafés ("Schanigärten") – better, more flexible, modular division of space between cafés and restaurants

Broader sidewalks (pavements) – street cafés and outdoor terraces are moved towards the middle of the road, providing more space in front of shops

More space for pedestrians instead of car parking spaces

More free outdoor lounge areas with fountains, i.e. areas that do not belong to any restaurant, café or shop

New seating areas of the same kind, partly with plants

New, additional lighting on sidewalks (pavements) – shop front areas are illuminated better

Wi-fi will be installed in all parts of the pedestrian zone (simultaneously with the new lighting system)

Bike stands are provided at regular distances













































http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/


----------



## ChegiNeni

^^
*Pictures*

*Before*









Wikipedia

*Now*



























http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/

The street lights will get a repaint:


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Fleischmarkt 1 // completed*

*Quick facts*
- Redevelopment by BEHF Architects, completed in 2013
- Located in the 1st district
- Use: office, retail
- Developer: Amisola Immobilien AG
- Official website: http://www.fleischmarkt1.at/




































http://www.openhouse-wien.at/fleischmarkt-1.html


----------



## ChegiNeni

*OEBB Headquarters*, 88m // completed

*Quick facts*
- ÖBB = Austrian railways
- Located in the 10th district, next to the new Main Station
- Total floor space: 46.000m²
- Architects: Zechner & Zechner
- Developer: BAI
- Official website: http://www.oebb.at/
- Thread @ austrian section: ÖBB Konzernzentrale














































More pictures at www.pierer.net


----------



## novaguy

Thanks for the great updates.


----------



## humptydumpty7

awesome updates! thanks!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Citygate* 110m, 92m // under construction

*Architect:* Querkraft
*CITYGATE TOWER:* 110m
*LEOPOLD TOWER:* 92m
Location: Seyringer Straße
District: 21st
Use: Residential
Units: 1100
Construction Time: 2013-2015
Thread @ austrian section: Citygate | 110m | 92m


*CITYGATE TOWER:*





































*LEOPOLD TOWER:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Parkapartments & Parkhotel am Belvedere* 5x60m, 55m, 48m // proposed

Apartments complex close to the new Vienna central station designed by Renzo Piano.

*Architect: Renzo Piano
Height: 5x60m, 55m, 48m*
Location: Arsenalstraße/ Vienna Main Station
Use: Residential/Hotel
Units: 340
Construction Time: 2015-2017
Thread @ austrian section: Parkapartments am Belvedere


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Marina City*, 130m, 100m // proposed

*Architect: Hoffmann-Janz
Height: 130m, 100m*
Location: Handelskai 346
Use: Residential
Units: 500
Construction Time: 2015-2017
Thread @ austrian section: Marina City | 130m

Residential project next to Yacht harbour Marina Vienna:

*New Renderings:*




















http://www.ies-immobilien.com/de/PROJEKTE/Marina-City.htm

Competition for *"Marina Living"* which will be part of the Marina City complex:

*Winner/Ganahl Ifisit Architect*



















http://www.ganahlifsits.at/aktuell/donaumarina.html

*Contribution by AllesWirdGut Architects/NL Architects*



















http://www.alleswirdgut.cc/de/project/don-e/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Park Hyatt Vienna* // completed

*Quick facts*
- Redevelopment completed this year
- Located in the 1st district
- Rooms: 143
- Official web site: Park Hyatt Vienna
- Thread @ austrian section: Hotels























































More pictures at Park Hyatt Vienna


----------



## Sor Capanna

ChegiNeni said:


> *Renngasse 10 // proposed*
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located in the 1st district
> - Residential use
> - Total floor space: 16.000m²
> - Estimated construction start: 2015/16
> - Architects: 3xn
> - Developer: JP Immobilien
> - Thread @ austrian section: Renngasse 10
> 
> *Render*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/3XNarchitects?fref=photo


It looks like a combination of Expressionist architecture and Modern movement.


----------



## Sor Capanna

ChegiNeni said:


> ^^
> *Pictures*
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia
> 
> *Now*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/
> 
> The street lights will get a repaint:


An excellent pedestrian zone!


----------



## ChegiNeni

*U1 Extension* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- Extension from Reumannplatz to Oberlaa
- Five new stations: Troststraße, Altes Landgut, Alaudagasse, Neulaa, Oberlaa
- Length of the extension: 4,6km
- Construction time: 2012 - 2017
- Cost: €600 million
- Official web site: Wiener Linien
- Thread @ austrian section: U1 Verlängerung









www.diepresse.com






*Troststraße*


















*Oberlaa*








www.bildstrecke.at


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Verteilerkreis* 70m, 2x 50m // proposed

*Quick facts*
- Once the U1 extension is completed, this project can be started
- Located in the 10th district, at the future U1 station "Altes Landgut"
- Use: hotel, office, retail, student hostel
- Architects: Froetscher Lichtenwagner
- Estimated construction start: 2018
- Thread @ austrian section: Verteilerkreis






















































www.froetscherlichtenwagner.at


----------



## YSS

The new vienna train station is very modern :cheers:


----------



## ChegiNeni

- edit: images deleted because of copyrights. do not repost.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Living at Beatrix Spa* // under construction

- transformation and revitalization of the Beatrix Bad (2012-2015)
- including Viennas oldest indoor pool which was built 1888
- was bombed during the second world war
- since that time it was closed

Revitalization:

- renovation of the entire building
- 40 new apartments 
- new wellness facilities/fitness center
- ancient facilities like the indoor pool (20-meter)

Architect: Joseph Freiherr von Wieser
Built: 1888
Location: Linke Bahngasse 9, Münzgasse 5, Beatrixgasse 14b
District: 3rd
Revitalization: Building, Apartments, Wellness-Area, Pool, 
Time of construction: 2012-2015













Building:



















New Apartments:




























http://www.beatrixbad.at/#index


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Apartment Building "Unter Augartenstraße 36"* // Restoration // completed*

Architect: Cajetan Miserowsky
Built: 1902-1903*




















http://www.winegg.at/de/projekt/untere-augartenstrasse-36-1020-wien


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Palais Herzmansky* // Restoration // Completed

*Architect: Maximilian Katscher
Address: Lindengasse 10
District: 7th*











http://www.jpi.at/download


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*The Shore* // Proposed

Architect: Alexander Diem
Developer: Park Immobilien
Units: 90
Completion: Spring 2016

Homepage:
http://www.alexdiem.com/de/projekte/the-shore
http://www.the-shore.at/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Vienna North Hospital* // under construction

*Quick facts*

- Plot size: 111.000m²
- Building size: 51.000m²
- Park area: 47.000m²
- Bed capacity: 785
- Estimated completion: 2016
- Cost: 954 mill. euro
- Official website: http://www.wienkav.at/kav/khn-pm/ZeigeText.asp?ID=39187
- Architects: Albert Wimmer
- Thread @ austrian section: Krankenhaus Nord

*Location*































































*Webcam*: http://www.wienkav.at/kav/khn-pm/ZeigeText.asp?ID=41276


----------



## ChegiNeni

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Danube Flats, 160m* // proposed
> 
> *Architects:* a.01 architects
> *Height:* 160m (without spire)
> Location: Wagramer Straße 2
> District: 22nd
> Use: Residential
> Units: 500
> Construction Time: 2016-2019
> Thread @ austrian section: Danube Flats | 150m


*New height:* 160m :cheers: (old: 150m)

*New Renders*
http://www.danubeflats.at/























































*Pictures* by *Hit_by_the_Neptune*s :cheers:
More at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1535269&page=37


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Quartier Belvedere Central *62m, 56m // proposed

*Quick facts*

- Located next to the new main station
- Buildings: 6
- Plot size: 25.000m²
- Total gross floor area: 130.000m²
- Use: hotel, office, residential, retail
- Construction time: 2016 - 2018
- Official website: http://www.qbc.at/en/qbc/
- Thread @ austrian section: Quartier Belevedere Central




































































http://www.qbc.at/en/gallery/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Motel One Staatsoper *// completed

*Quick facts*

- Opened this week
- Located in the 1st district, nearby the state opera
- Redevelopment by BEHF architects
- Rooms: 400
- Architects: BEHF
- Official website: http://www.motel-one.com/de/hotels/wien/wien-staatsoper/#t=hotelinfo
- Thread @ austrian section: Hotels


----------



## el palmesano

great projects


----------



## Akai

beautiful projects for a wonderful city  (Vienna / Wien)


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Campus Sonnwendviertel* // completed

*Quick facts*

- Completed this September
- Located in the 10th district, nearby the new main station
- Hosts a kindergarden, primary school and middle school
- Total floor space: 20.000m²
- Cost: €65 million
- Architects: PPAG Architects
- Thread @ austrian section: Sonnwendviertel























































More pictures at: www.pierer.at


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Erste Campus* // under construction

*Quick facts*

- Erste Bank headquarters
- Located in the 10th district, nearby the new main station
- Estimated completion: 2016
- Total floor space: 117.000m²
- Cost: €300 million
- Architects: Henke Schreieck Architekten
 - Thread @ austrian section: Erste Campus














































http://www.erstecampus.at/
http://www.quartier-belvedere.at/home/
http://www.zoomvp.at


----------



## ChegiNeni

*^^
Pictures* by *Hit_by_the_Neptunes* :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren

ChegiNeni said:


> *Park Hyatt Vienna* // completed
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Redevelopment completed this year
> - Located in the 1st district
> - Rooms: 143
> - Official web site: Park Hyatt Vienna
> - Thread @ austrian section: Hotels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures at Park Hyatt Vienna


Wow...German cities can only dream of such renovation projects. There's none of these amazing late 19th century/early 20th century palaces left...


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Mariahilfer Straße Redesign* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - One of the largest shopping streets in austria
> - Creation of one pedestrian and two shared space zones
> - Estimated completion: Summer 2015
> - Cost: €25 million
> - Official website: http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Mariahilfer Straße Neu
> 
> *Main highlights and advantages of the new layout of Mariahilfer Straße*
> 
> 
> The core zone between Andreasgasse and Kirchengasse is turned into a pedestrian zone.
> 
> Two sections of the road - from Getreidemarkt to Kirchengasse and from Kaiserstraße to Andreasgasse - become so-called shared space zones.
> 
> A new concept for outdoor terraces and street cafés ("Schanigärten") – better, more flexible, modular division of space between cafés and restaurants
> 
> Broader sidewalks (pavements) – street cafés and outdoor terraces are moved towards the middle of the road, providing more space in front of shops
> 
> More space for pedestrians instead of car parking spaces
> 
> More free outdoor lounge areas with fountains, i.e. areas that do not belong to any restaurant, café or shop
> 
> New seating areas of the same kind, partly with plants
> 
> New, additional lighting on sidewalks (pavements) – shop front areas are illuminated better
> 
> Wi-fi will be installed in all parts of the pedestrian zone (simultaneously with the new lighting system)
> 
> Bike stands are provided at regular distances


The first half is finished! 
Pictures by Hit_by_the_Neptunes :cheers:

*Old*










*New*














































*More pictures* at Wien | Mariahilfer Straße Neu


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Mariahilfer Straße Redesign* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - One of the largest shopping streets in austria
> - Creation of one pedestrian and two shared space zones
> - Estimated completion: Summer 2015
> - Cost: €25 million
> - Official website: http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Mariahilfer Straße Neu
> 
> *Main highlights and advantages of the new layout of Mariahilfer Straße*
> 
> 
> 
> The core zone between Andreasgasse and Kirchengasse is turned into a pedestrian zone.
> Two sections of the road - from Getreidemarkt to Kirchengasse and from Kaiserstraße to Andreasgasse - become so-called shared space zones.
> A new concept for outdoor terraces and street cafés ("Schanigärten") – better, more flexible, modular division of space between cafés and restaurants
> Broader sidewalks (pavements) – street cafés and outdoor terraces are moved towards the middle of the road, providing more space in front of shops
> More space for pedestrians instead of car parking spaces
> More free outdoor lounge areas with fountains, i.e. areas that do not belong to any restaurant, café or shop
> New seating areas of the same kind, partly with plants
> New, additional lighting on sidewalks (pavements) – shop front areas are illuminated better
> Wi-fi will be installed in all parts of the pedestrian zone (simultaneously with the new lighting system)
> Bike stands are provided at regular distances


Wien, 7. Bezirk (l’arte delle spiazi pubblici di Vienna), Mariahilfer Straße/Zollergasse (the new Mariahilfer Straße) by alfredlexx60, on Flickr

Wien, 7. Bezirk (l’arte delle spiazi pubblici di Vienna), Mariahilfer Straße/Zollergasse (the new Mariahilfer Straße) by alfredlexx60, on Flickr

Wien, 7. Bezirk (l’arte delle spiazi pubblici di Vienna), Mariahilfer Straße/Kirchengasse (the new Mariahilfer Straße) by alfredlexx60, on Flickr

Wien, 7. Bezirk (l’arte delle facciate di Vienna), Mariahilfer Straße/Zollergasse by alfredlexx60, on Flickr

Wien, 7. Bezirk (l’arte delle spiazi pubblici di Vienna), Mariahilfer Straße/Zollergasse (the new Mariahilfer Straße) by alfredlexx60, on Flickr


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Smart Office Nordbahnstraße* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- 2nd district, Nordbahnstraße 3
- Solar panels on the side and roof + wind wheels on top
- Use: office
- Estimated construction time: 2014 - 2016
- Architects: IG & Jasper Architects
- Thread @ austrian section: Smart Office Nordbahnstraße 3


















http://www.igzt.at/index.php?seitenId=11&projekteId=105


----------



## ChegiNeni

Ai Ai!! It's time for some updates.. :cheers:

Three nice videos by the Vienna Film Commission 

*Exteriors*





*Interiors*





*University of Economics and Business*


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Floridsdorfer Hauptstraße 9* // proposed

*Quick facts*
- 21st district, Floridsdorfer Hauptstraße 9
- Height: 35-40m
- Use: residential
- Estimated construction time: no information
- Architects: Synn Architekten
- Thread @ austrian section: Floridsdorfer Hauptstraße 9


















http://www.synn.at/Aktuell


----------



## ChegiNeni

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *MGC-PLAZA 122m, 110m, 104m* // proposed
> 
> *Architects:* StudioVlay, BEHF, R.Lainer
> *Heights:* 122m, 110m, 104m
> Location: Modecenterstraße
> District: 3rd
> Use: Residential
> Units: 1030
> Construction Time: 2016-2018
> Thread @ austrian section: MGC Plaza | 122m | 110m | 104m


*New Renders*

















https://www.facebook.com/pages/MGC-Wien/196770877028001


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Wagramer Straße Redevelopment* // proposed

*Quick facts*
- 22nd district, Wagramer Straße
- Redevelopment of the Wagramer Straße - less car lanes, more green space, more pedestrian friendly
- With Forum Donaustadt (also construction start in 2016) and the redevelopment of the Wagramer Straße, the whole area will change dramatically
- Estimated construction beginn: 2016
- Architects: Arriola & Fiol Arquitectes, EGKK
- Thread @ austrian section: Forum Donaustadt



































http://www.egkk.at/urbanes/wagramer-strasse-wien.html?view=4


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Gate II* 116m // proposed

*Quick facts*
- 11th district, Döblerhofstraße/Rosa-Fischer-Gasse
- Height: 116m
- Use: office/residential
- Estimated construction start: probalby 2016-18
- Architects: MVRDV
- Thread @ austrian section: Gate II


























































Pics by User *Hit_by_the_Neptunes*


----------



## no es chamuyo

*Great piece of info!*

Thank you for all the posts of projects in Vienna - there is still a lot of things going on that I don't know as a city planner here... 
Keep on going!!


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Mariahilfer Straße 38-40* // proposed

*Quick facts*
- 7th district, Mariahilfer Straße 38-40
- Use: office/retail
- Estimated construction start: 2016/17
- Developer: SIGNA
- Thread @ austrian section: Mariahilfer Straße 38-40

*Current building*









*Will be replaced by this*








http://www.signa.at/geschaeftsfelde...elle-entwicklungen/mariahilfer-strasse-38-40/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*MQ Libelle* // approved

*Quick facts*
- Rooftop extension of the Leopold Museum
- Estimated construction start: late 2015
- Architect: Laurids Ortner




































http://www.leopoldmuseum.org/de/sammlung-leopold/hausundarchitektur/rooftop-libelle


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Messecarree Nord* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located between the U2 stations "Messe-Prater" and "Krieau"
> - Mixed use: residential, offices, retail
> - Architects: Tillner & Willinger
> - Thread @ austrian section: Messecarree Nord
> 
> *Render*


*Building ground A* // proposed

- Total floor space: 16.800m²
- Use: office, residential, retail
- Estimated completion: 2016/17
- Architects: Architekten Tillner & Willinger ZT GmbH
- Developer: PRISMA

New renders :cheers:






















































www.zoomvp.at


----------



## ChegiNeni

*City Gate & Leopold Tower* 110m, 92m // topped out

*Quick facts*
- 22nd District, Wagramer Straße 195
- Residential units: 1.012
- Shopping center area: 14.500m²
- Architects: Frank+Partner, querkraft, Scheifinger+Partner
- Thread @ austrian section: City Gate








by Hit_by_the_Neptunes

120115_156 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_129 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_133 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_145 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_150 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_200 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr

120115_119 by the_apex_archive, on Flickr









by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

*flora* // under construction

*Quick facts*
- 21st District, Floridsdorfer Hauptstraße 40
- Residential units: 52
- Developer: PRISMA
- Architects: SUPERBLOCK
- Thread @ austrian section: Franz-Jonas-Platz













































http://www.prisma-zentrum.com/standorte/wien/flora/news-visualisierungen/


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *U1 Extension* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Extension from Reumannplatz to Oberlaa
> - Five new stations: Troststraße, Altes Landgut, Alaudagasse, Neulaa, Oberlaa
> - Length of the extension: 4,6km
> - Construction time: 2012 - 2017
> - Cost: €600 million
> - Official web site: Wiener Linien
> - Thread @ austrian section: U1 Verlängerung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orf.at


Some recent pictures:













































http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/wien/4639205/#!index=1


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Falkensteiner Hotel Margareten* // completed

*Quick facts*
- 5th District, Margaretengürtel 142
- Rooms: 117
- Suites: 18
- Architect: David Chipperfield 
- Interiors: Matteo Thun
- Thread @ austrian section: Hotels






















































www.falkensteiner.com


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Eurovision Song Contest 2015*










Presentation of the stage for ESC 2015 :cheers:



> The stage of the 2015 Eurovision Song Contest consists of 1288 individual pillars and measures 44 metres in width, 14,3 metres in height and up to 22 metres in depth. The LED pillars can produce a wide variety of lighting effects as can the 11 metre diameter stage floor. In the background, there is another LED wall of 22 metres wide and 8,5 metres high.





























http://www.eurovision.tv/page/multimedia/photos?gal=123633


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Wiental Terraces* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 3 terraces above the U4 line, 1 bridge connecting the 5th and 6th district
> - Construction time for the first of three terraces + bridge: Nov 2014 - Autumn 2015
> - Cost: € 4,3 million (1 terrace + bridge)
> - Architects: Tillner & Willinger
> - Thread @ austrian section: Wiental-Terrassen


Not much progress here:








Pic by me


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Gate II* 116m // proposed
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 11th district, Döblerhofstraße/Rosa-Fischer-Gasse
> - Height: 116m
> - Use: office/residential
> - Estimated construction start: probalby 2016-18
> - Architects: MVRDV
> - Thread @ austrian section: Gate II


According to the news(german!) *construction starts 2016*, completion 2018/19


----------



## Ludi

hm, would have been better the rotation would be towards the tip... so it seems to massively in my opinion.


----------



## ChegiNeni

^^ I don't think so. If the twist were near the top it would look kind of strange, IMO.
The twist is actually not just a "design gimmick", it has a purpose: it decreases the shadow on the surrounding buildings to max. 2 hours a day. 
Source: http://gizmodo.com/this-twisting-skyscraper-is-terrifyingly-clever-1681279752


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Mariahilfer Straße Redesign* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - One of the largest shopping streets in austria
> - Creation of one pedestrian and two shared space zones
> - Estimated completion: Summer 2015
> - Cost: €25 million
> - Official website: http://www.dialog-mariahilferstrasse.at/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Mariahilfer Straße Neu
> 
> *Main highlights and advantages of the new layout of Mariahilfer Straße*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The core zone between Andreasgasse and Kirchengasse is turned into a pedestrian zone.
> Two sections of the road - from Getreidemarkt to Kirchengasse and from Kaiserstraße to Andreasgasse - become so-called shared space zones.
> A new concept for outdoor terraces and street cafés ("Schanigärten") – better, more flexible, modular division of space between cafés and restaurants
> Broader sidewalks (pavements) – street cafés and outdoor terraces are moved towards the middle of the road, providing more space in front of shops
> More space for pedestrians instead of car parking spaces
> More free outdoor lounge areas with fountains, i.e. areas that do not belong to any restaurant, café or shop
> New seating areas of the same kind, partly with plants
> New, additional lighting on sidewalks (pavements) – shop front areas are illuminated better
> Wi-fi will be installed in all parts of the pedestrian zone (simultaneously with the new lighting system)
> Bike stands are provided at regular distances


Construction of the second half starts on monday. :cheers:
Source


----------



## kar8117

:cheers: nice


----------



## KingNick

To give you an idea what the new Mariahilfer Straße looks like:



ChegiNeni said:


> http://derstandart.at/2000011024482...t-Plastiksackerlfisch-auf-Mariahilfer-Strasse












So much better than before.


----------



## Ni3lS

Definitely. What's up with that hideous fish? Temporary I hope?


----------



## biosciemax

Ni3lS said:


> Definitely. What's up with that hideous fish? Temporary I hope?


A symbol from the surrounding protesters, dressed in yellow. Temporary, indeed. The plastic fish, most likely indicating the destruction of all ocean life, will have found its way into the sea by now.


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Motel One Hauptbahnhof* 60m // T/O
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 10th district, next to the new Main Station
> - Rooms: 530
> - Estimated completion: 2015
> - Floor space: 17.500m²
> - Architects: Holzbauer & Partner
> - Official website: www.motel-one.com/de/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Motel One Hauptbahnhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holzbauer-partner.at/PROJEKTE/Motel1.aspx


Pics by *biosciemax*


----------



## ChegiNeni

*The Guest House Vienna* // Completed

*Quick facts*
- Completed in Oct 2013 but imo worth posting it
- Redevelopment of a building from 1955
- 1st District, Führichgasse 10
- 39 rooms
- Architects: Zeytinoglu Architects
- Official website: http://www.theguesthouse.at/
- Thread @ austrian section: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121875485&highlight=guesthouse#post121875485

left: now, right: before





















































http://www.arkan.at/de/architecture/the-guest-house-vienna/
http://www.theguesthouse.at/


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Gußhausstraße 3* // Renovation + Rooftop Extension // Completed

*Quick facts*
- 4th District, Gußhausstraße 3
- Renovation + rooftop extension by BWM Architects
- Completed in Dec 2014/Jan 2015
- Architects: BWM Architects
- Thread @ austrian section: Altbau































































www.bwm.at


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Wooden Tower "HoHo" 84m*_ // Pro_



> With a height of 84m it will be the tallest wooden skyscraper in the world
> 
> 65 million euro will be invested in "HoHo" which is to be erected on an area of approximately 4,000m2 within the Vienna Mega-Urban Development Project "Seestadt Aspern". After a construction period of two years the house will offer about 19.500m2 of commercial space . With a height of 84m it will be the tallest wooden skyscraper in the world and will leave other similar buildings behind (have a look at: 10-storey building in Melbourne, 14 - storey building in Bergen). The planning of wood hybrid construction will be taken on by Rüdiger Lainer + Partner ZT GmbH, Vienna. The structural design (incl. building physics) will be done by RWT + ZT , Vienna. The fire protection engineering stands under the responsibility of office Kunz, Maria Enzersdorf.






























http://www.holzbauaustria.at/index.php?id=111&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=5825&cHash=bf2db5a74efee99acdce447217048c90


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Erste Campus* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Erste Bank headquarters
> - Located in the 10th district, nearby the new main station
> - Estimated completion: 2016
> - Total floor space: 117.000m²
> - Cost: €300 million
> - Architects: Henke Schreieck Architekten
> - Thread @ austrian section: Erste Campus











Source: Otto Immobilien
























Pictures by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Quartier Belvedere Central *62m, 56m // prep
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located next to the new main station
> - Buildings: 6
> - Plot size: 25.000m²
> - Total gross floor area: 130.000m²
> - Use: hotel, office, residential, retail
> - Construction time: 2016 - 2018
> - Official website: http://www.qbc.at/en/qbc/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Quartier Belevedere Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qbc.at/en/gallery/


Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *ÖAMTC Headquarters* // prep (Austrian automobile club)
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located in the 3rd district
> - Total floor space: 27.000 m²
> - Cost: € 46 million
> - Estimated construction start: 2015
> - Architects: Pichler & Traupmann Architekten
> - Thread @ austrian section: ÖAMTC Zentrale


Pics by mista_mack


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Messecarree Nord* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located between the U2 stations "Messe-Prater" and "Krieau"
> - Mixed use: residential, offices, retail
> - Architects: Tillner & Willinger
> - Thread @ austrian section: Messecarree Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vasko-partner.at/en/projects/flats/project-details/messecarree-nord-bauteil-b.html


*Building ground B*
Pictures by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Parkapartments & Parkhotel am Belvedere* 5x60m, 55m, 48m // proposed
> 
> Apartments complex close to the new Vienna central station designed by Renzo Piano.
> 
> *Architect: Renzo Piano
> Height: 5x60m, 55m, 48m*
> Location: Arsenalstraße/ Vienna Main Station
> Use: Residential/Hotel
> Units: 340
> Construction Time: 2015-2017
> Thread @ austrian section: Parkapartments am Belvedere


New renders 












www.derstandart.at


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Austro Control Headquarters* 117m // Proposed

*Quick facts*
- 3rd district, Schnirchgasse
- Height: 117m
- Completion planned for 2019
- Architects: Alejandro Zaera-Polo & Maider Llaguno Architecture (AZPML)
- Thread @ austrian section: Austro Control Zentrale

























https://www.facebook.com/pages/AZPML/168142633249996


----------



## ChegiNeni

^^
Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Chwallagasse* // Renovation + Rooftop Extension // Completed

*Quick facts*
- 6th District, Chwallagasse
- Renovation + rooftop extension by Mikado
- Completed in 2012/13
- Architects: Mikado
- Thread @ austrian section: Altbau








http://mikado.at/work/chw/?lang=en


----------



## Rumours

so many projects


----------



## Somalinimo

with all the new projects that have been completed I definitely need to visit Vienna again! 

:cheers:


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Hotel Kummer* // Renovation + Rooftop Extension // Proposed

*Quick facts*
- 6th District, Mariahilfer Straße 71a
- Renovation + rooftop extension by Arkan Zeytinoglu Architects
- Architects: Arkan Zeytinoglu
- Developer: WertInvest
- Thread @ austrian section: Hotel Kummer

*Now*








www.mondial-reisen.com

*First render*








http://www.magazin-city.at/city-2015-1/files/8.html


----------



## ChegiNeni

*BWM* // Viennese Architects

Hotel Topazz - 2012


----------



## ChegiNeni

*In der Wiesen Ost* // Proposed

*Quick facts:*
- 23rd district, Ostrandstraße
- Plot size: 65.000m2 - 122.500m2
- Use: residential
- Units: 1.200
- Estimated construction start: 2016/17
- Thread @ austrian section: In der Wiesen Ost































































https://www.wien.gv.at/stadtentwicklung/projekte/zielgebiete/liesing-mitte/pdf/in-der-wiesen.pdf
http://www.google.at/url?sa=t&rct=j...bQgKgE&usg=AFQjCNFTd960-F0Japjw4R1_K7oXyWFqfA


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Motel One Hauptbahnhof* 60m // T/O
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 10th district, next to the new Main Station
> - Rooms: 530
> - Estimated completion: 2015
> - Floor space: 17.500m²
> - Architects: Holzbauer & Partner
> - Official website: www.motel-one.com/de/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Motel One Hauptbahnhof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holzbauer-partner.at/PROJEKTE/Motel1.aspx


Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Quartier Belvedere Central *62m, 56m // prep
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located next to the new main station
> - Buildings: 6
> - Plot size: 25.000m²
> - Total gross floor area: 130.000m²
> - Use: hotel, office, residential, retail
> - Construction time: 2016 - 2018
> - Official website: http://www.qbc.at/en/qbc/
> - Thread @ austrian section: Quartier Belevedere Central
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qbc.at/en/gallery/


Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Erste Campus* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Erste Bank headquarters
> - Located in the 10th district, nearby the new main station
> - Estimated completion: 2016
> - Total floor space: 117.000m²
> - Cost: €300 million
> - Architects: Henke Schreieck Architekten
> - Thread @ austrian section: Erste Campus


Trees were planted as seen in this render








www.zoomvp.at

Pic by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Hotel Kummer* // Renovation + Rooftop Extension // Proposed
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 6th District, Mariahilfer Straße 71a
> - Renovation + rooftop extension by Arkan Zeytinoglu Architects
> - Architects: Arkan Zeytinoglu
> - Developer: WertInvest
> - Thread @ austrian section: Hotel Kummer
> 
> *Now*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mondial-reisen.com


New renders












































http://www.arkan.at/de/architecture/hotel-kummer-wien/


----------



## ChegiNeni

> *Viertel Zwei Plus* // approved
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located next to Viertel Zwei and the new University of Economics and Business
> - Mixed use: offices, residential, microapartments, student hostel
> - Estimated construction start: 2015
> - Architects: Atelier Thomas Pucher, Chaix & Morel et Associés
> - Thread @ austrian section: Viertel Zwei Plus


According to the news construction will start tomorrow :banana:

And some new renders 












































http://www.viertel-zwei.at/de/


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Stafa Tower* // Redevelopment // Under Construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 7th District, Mariahilfer Straße 120
> - Redevelopment by Richard Schöps
> - Use: Hotel (Nomad by Cocoon)
> - Architects: BEHF
> - Developer: Richard Schöps
> - Thread @ austrian section: Stafa Tower


Pics by me


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Skytower* 60m // under construction

*Quick facts*
- 10th district, Gerhard Bronner Straße 1
- Next to the new main station
- Use: residential
- Units: 127
- Developer: BUWOG
- Thread @ austrian section: Skytower



























www.immobilien-promotion.at

Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

*Filmstudios Rosenhügel* // demolition

*Quick facts*
- 23rd district, Speisinger Straße 121-129
- Former film studio
- Use: residential, kindergarden, supermarket
- Residential units: 200
- Construction time: 2015-2017
- Architects: Berger + Parkkinen, Beckmann/N'Thepe, Schneider Schumacher
- Developer: Strauss & Partner Development GmbH
- Thread @ austrian section: Filmstudios Rosenhügel

*Location*


















Berger + Parkkinen




































Beckmann/N'Thepe


















Schneider Schumacher









Demolition








http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/art23652,1143665


----------



## ChegiNeni

> *Viertel Zwei Plus* // prep
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located next to Viertel Zwei and the new University of Economics and Business
> - Mixed use: offices, residential, microapartments, student hostel
> - Estimated construction start: 2015
> - Architects: Atelier Thomas Pucher, Chaix & Morel et Associés
> - Thread @ austrian section: Viertel Zwei Plus


:cheers:








https://www.facebook.com/viertelzwe...0219373323112/985278398150542/?type=1&theater


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Urban Development Area "Nordbahnhof" in the second district:

*Bednar Park
Buildings: Park Residences+Parkside*























































The front of the building "Parkside" is still under construction:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Urban Development Area "Nordbahnhof" in the second district (Part II)

*The other side of the park
Buildings: ParkLane Apartments/Time2Live*





































*Building: "Wohnen mit Uns"*


----------



## ChegiNeni

> *Viertel Zwei Plus* // prep
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located next to Viertel Zwei and the new University of Economics and Business
> - Mixed use: offices, residential, microapartments, student hostel
> - Estimated construction start: 2015
> - Architects: Atelier Thomas Pucher, Chaix & Morel et Associés
> - Thread @ austrian section: Viertel Zwei Plus


Pics by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## Amrafel

Do you guys have any recent pics of Seestadt Aspern?


----------



## ChegiNeni

Here you go: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=357775&page=82 (scroll to post #1630)


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Messecarree Nord* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - Located between the U2 stations "Messe-Prater" and "Krieau"
> - Mixed use: residential, offices, retail
> - Architects: Tillner & Willinger
> - Thread @ austrian section: Messecarree Nord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vasko-partner.at/en/projects/flats/project-details/messecarree-nord-bauteil-b.html


*Building ground B*
Pictures by Hit_by_the_Neptunes


----------



## ChegiNeni

ChegiNeni said:


> *Wiental Terraces* // under construction
> 
> *Quick facts*
> - 3 terraces above the U4 line, 1 bridge connecting the 5th and 6th district
> - Construction time for the first of three terraces + bridge: Nov 2014 - Autumn 2015
> - Cost: € 4,3 million (1 terrace + bridge)
> - Architects: Tillner & Willinger
> - Thread @ austrian section: Wiental-Terrassen


Pics by qdre


----------



## ChegiNeni

*S-Bahn Station "Hernals" Forecourt* // Redevelopment // U/C

*Quick facts*
- 17th district
- Redevelopment of the forecourt around the s-bahn station "Hernals"
- Estimated completion: summer 2015
- Thread @ austrian section: S-Bahn


















http://www.gbstern.at/projekte-und-...staltungen-in-hernals/vorplatzgestaltung-s45/

*Before*








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/Bahnhof_Wien_Hernals.jpg

Pics by me, taken yesterday


----------



## ChegiNeni

Some pictures showing the city from above (made in 2013) :cheers:
Copyright: MA18/Christian Fürthner

1100, Sonnwendviertel / Hauptbahnhof, view from south









1100, Twin Towers Wienerberg City (Hertha-Firnberg-straße), view from southeast









1120/1050/1100: freight yard Matzleinsdorferplatz, view from west









1110, Gasometer, Guglgasse, view from southwest









1020, Ernst-Happel-Stadion, Viertel 2, Trotting course krieau, Prater, view from east









1020, University of Economics and Business, view from northwest









1130 Wien, Schloß Schönbrunn, Schönbrunner Schloßstraße, view from north









1150 Wien, Westbahnhof City (Europaplatz), Fünfhaus/Sechshaus, view from north


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Opulentus said:


> Why not just restore the original façade?


Nice idea but I think it would be too expensive.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

DC Living (60m//completed)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

New renderings of the hotel intercontinental project. Architecture by Isay Weinfeld:





















http://www.dasbesondereprojekt.at/

Now:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

New highrise project next to the vienna central station. Architecture by Delugan Meissl. Height = 3x60m. Use: Residential 



















http://ausstellung.next-pm.at/was/praemiert.html#rang1


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Roof extension Hütteldorfer Straße 127. Architecture by Roger Karre.



















http://www.omioma.at/renderings/gallery/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Roof extension "Am Kaiserforum" (under construction)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

New Apartment Building in the 5th district of Vienna










Stolberggasse 38



















Wimmergasse 21



















http://www.margareten2.at/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Roof Extension Große Sperlgasse 4 (completed)





























http://www.ulreich.at/galerie


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Roof Extension Chwallagasse (completed)




















http://mikado.at/work/?lang=en


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Roof Extension Neubaugasse 
























































http://mikado.at/work/muster-work/?lang=en


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Office Building "Erdberger Lände 26". Architecture by Chaix & Morel (Paris)











http://immobilien.diepresse.com/home/gebaeude/4790541/Wiens-Buros-bekommen-bald-Zuwachs


----------



## MortalCombatX

nice developments


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Aspern Vienna's Urban Lakeside (20.000 Units)
The first phase of construction is almost completed

Part 1:

Hannah-Arendt-Park


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II: The Lake


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part 3: Main street called Sonnenallee


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part IV: Apartment Building by Querkraft Architects


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part V: landscape architecture (random)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part VI: landscape architecture (random)


----------



## FelixMadero

Nice!!


----------



## el palmesano

beautiful


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Aspern - Viennas urban lakeside*

Competition "public space/Seeparkquartier" (2nd phase)

Contribution by Bauchplan























































https://www.competitionline.com/en/posts/114341


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Competition Aspern - Viennas urban lakeside*

Seeparkquartier (U/C) - 2nd Phase

*Building plot J4A
Residential Building by Hild und K (Berlin)*










https://www.wien.gv.at/stadtentwick...dung-forschung/gaestehaus-universitaeten.html

*Building Plot J5A
HOHO Vienna *










*Building Plot J14A/B
Kerbler Campus*










*Building Plot J3A*



















*Building Plot J12A*



















http://www.freimueller-soellinger.at/projektdetail/seestadt-aspern-seeparkquartier-baufeld-j12/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update ÖAMTC Headquarters // 12. April 2016*












Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

PART II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Renderings of the TrIIIple Towers (114m/110m/100m)*















































http://vdx.sil.at/stills.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Demolition work on the building plot of the Danube Flats (163m). Start of construction should be in 2017!



























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Danube Flats (proposed)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Competition "redesign of the banks of the Danube" (in front of the DC Towers)*

Contribution by AZPML/Share architects































http://afasiaarchzine.com/2016/03/azpml-share-yewo/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Residential Building "Pilgram Living", 35m (proposed)*



















http://www.riviera-moretti.com/wp-c...TI-035-BWM-Architekten-02-Pilgramgasse-01.jpg


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Some renovations in the 9th district (completed from 2013 - 2016) - the streets are currently in a very good condition

Rossauer Lände


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

9th District


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

9th district


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

9th district










Roof Extension Grünentorgasse



















Porzellangasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Residential Building Nussdorfer Straße 90-92 (proposed)*

Now









After



























http://www.rogerkarre.at/nuss90-2tvd


----------



## towerpower123

^^^ I can't decide if that looks better before or after. As far as Brutalism goes, that looks good.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Residential Building Rüdengasse 7-9 (proposed)*










https://www.oerag.at/de/Ueber-Uns/News_Events/Der-Sommer-in-Erdberg-beginnt.htm


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Orbi Tower // Height: 115m // Update: 20.04.2016*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Aspern Vienna´s urban lakeside // competition building plot J3A // height: 45m*

Contribution by NL Architects/Hochform





































http://www.hochform.com/projekte/#/seestadt/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Part II





























http://www.nlarchitects.nl/slideshow/319/


----------



## FelixMadero

Really nice projects!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization of an Art Nouveau building - Dominikanerbastei, 1st district (completed)*













http://piment.at/luxus-im-jugendstilhaus-746033


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New renderings of the Marina City Tower (Height=136m) - the construction work will start in august 2016*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> http://isochrom.com/?projects=marina-tower


The low-rise buildings on the right edge of the image have been deleted - there will be a new competition for some mid-rise buildings!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Aspern - Viennas urban lakeside // building plot: j5a // Winner of the competition: Querkraft Architects // Height = 45m*

- aluminum facade (black/white)
- double ceiling height
- generous glazing














































http://www.querkraft.at/?story=2299&details=1


----------



## Shanghainese

Erbse:

"Btw, I think your rooftop extensions should align more with the styles of the old buildings, they should be more classical."

I don´t think so. I think, it should get a freedom of styles within a freedom of market. What you like or what i like is not universal. It is subjective. And it is not fair, if only one taste dominated the other by Politics or discriminatory structures.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

I really like this one (status: proposed)



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> http://www.olbrichpyka.com/projekte/projekt/project/118.22/dachausbau-wien/


The roof conversion gives the old building a modern edge


----------



## benpicko

Shanghainese said:


> Erbse:
> And it is not fair, if only one taste dominated the other by Politics or discriminatory structures.


Yeah, it'd be really, really unfair if, say, modern architecture completely dominated the industry because of politics and forced classical architecture out. Really unfair I agree.

Seriously, though, there's absolutely no chance of classical architecture dominating any time soon, so why act as though that's the case? It's a classical building. It deserves a classical roof. You don't see modern buildings getting classical roof extensions, because, guess why, modern architecture actually does dominate because of politics.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Residential Building in the 7th district (proposed)*





































http://www.olbrichpyka.com/projekte/projekt/project/118.25/wohnbau-wien-7/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop-Extension Schottenfeldgasse/Seidengassem, 7th district*

The building:












http://www.ursulatrost.com/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Some new renderings of the skyscraper projects TRIIIPLE (114m, 110m, 100m) and DANUBE FLATS (163m)

TRIIIPLE




























DANUBE FLATS














































http://www.soravia.at/


----------



## living_in_vienna

The view you will have will be really nice!!


----------



## living_in_vienna

but I guess the buildings won´t be as green as they promise...


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update Orbi Tower, Height = 115m*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

PART II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

PART III


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside - summary of all projects/waterfront (2nd phase)










New project (building plot J3B)



















The wooden tower "Hoho Vienna"




























http://www.puupaiva.com/sites/default/files/Sali F_Rüdiger Lainer_HoHo Wien.pdf


----------



## Tiaren

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Rooftop-Extension Schottenfeldgasse/Seidengassem, 7th district*
> 
> The building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ursulatrost.com/


This is an absolute disgrace! They don't just ruin the building with this ugly, modernist top but also damage part of it's facade. D:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*The new "Helmut-Zilk-Park" in the urban development area Sonnwendviertel (5.500 Units, next to the vienna central station)*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II




























Park Cafe


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension at Wiedner Gürtel 14 almost completed:*










I think the extension fits very well with the building, too bad that they did not take a dark cladding like here:


----------



## living_in_vienna

looks nice


----------



## living_in_vienna

I think it fits with the environment


----------



## living_in_vienna

the view from the top will be nice


----------



## living_in_vienna

are there any open green spaces inside?


----------



## living_in_vienna

like it


----------



## Manolo_B2

i will make a documentary about: "The horrible rooftop extensions of Vienna part I - III"

gosh hno:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Quartier Belvedere Central - Update: 5.7.2016*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>





Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

bodypainter said:


>


Update:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Nice shot:

Blick auf die "Gasometer" in Wien by herby58, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*RoofTop Extension Goethegasse 1 (new project)*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Goethegasse 1, 1. Bezirk (in Planung)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://goethegasse1.at/penthouse.php?lang=de


*(2005)*


----------



## Opulentus

Somebody needs to stop this madness. Vienna is being ruined.


----------



## ()_T

What's the latest on DC Tower II? Still an active proposal?


----------



## biosciemax

Opulentus said:


> Somebody needs to stop this madness. Vienna is being ruined.


Maybe this not the right place for you here, as this is about projects and construction, which indicates usually something in a new and modern style. You won't see many untouched and unchanged buildings on this thread, which does not mean, they don't exist. 
You are obviously entitled to your opinion and will not be criticized for it, however, it's not very helpful commenting on each project, that you dislike it and that you feel the city being ruined.


----------



## biosciemax

()_T said:


> What's the latest on DC Tower II? Still an active proposal?


It will "definately be realized", according to the managing director of WED, which originally built DC1 and recently sold the land for the DC2 tower to a german developer.


----------



## living_in_vienna

we have to accept changes..


----------



## living_in_vienna

of course there are good ones and on the other side extensions and new buildings that we don´t like.


----------



## living_in_vienna

maybe Manolo wants to show us good examples..


----------



## living_in_vienna

edia/med_media/big/1465240706.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## living_in_vienna

*SCHOOL IN VIENNA*

























Adress: Embelgasse 46-48, 1050 Vienna

Architekture: AllesWirdGut


----------



## living_in_vienna

*ASPERN*

Sue Architekten ZT GmbH
40 x living


----------



## living_in_vienna

*PENZING*

Breitenseer Straße 82, 1140 Vienna
Rooftops in Vienna


















Projekt-Link: http://www.wk-development.com/de/projekt/19-breitenseerstrasse-82-1140-wien


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Quartier Belvedere Central - next to the new vienna central station:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Orbi Tower (Height 115m)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Orbi Tower Part II



















http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreic...ruecke-ab-montag-wieder-frei;art85951,1333573


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Monte Laa (Height 65m // 100m)*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


>


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Forum Donaustadt (Height 155m/110m)*



> Signa Buys "Forum Donaustadt” with ARE Development
> 
> Tyrolean property development company Signa and ARE Development, subsidiary of Bundesimmobiliengesellschaft (BIG) will together acquire the city development project "Forum Donaustadt" in Vienna. The deal is worth several hundred million. According to one branch expert, the deal could be worth about EUR 300 million (USD 338 million).
> Signa buys "Forum Donaustadt” with ARE Development / Picture: © forum-donaustadt.at
> 
> The new owners will take a half of the project each.
> 
> On 15,000 square metres of land 105,000 square metres of space will be built.
> 
> The project in Kagran, in the North of Vienna will include offices, apartments a hotel and gastronomy.
> 
> A 145-meter-tall tower (Forum Tower) also belongs to the projecty.
> 
> Up till now the project has been developed by Donaustadt Beteiligungen GmbH, which belongs in 55 percent to Swiss Tower Consult (STC) and in 45 percent to Wirtschaftsagentur Wien.
> *
> Construction works should start at the end of 2017*.


https://www.friedlnews.com/article/signa-buys-forum-donaustadt-with-are-development


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Demolition work at the former Customs Office



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Stand Mittwoch:


4 high-rise buildings instead of the customs office:

*TrIIIple Project (Height 114m,110m,100m)*



















*Austro Control Headquarters (137m)*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Pedestrian zone "Mariahilfer Straße" (completed)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes




----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes




----------



## Josedc

Love those clean designs


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation Testarellogasse/Amalienstraße (13th district)*


----------



## Manolo_B2

Beside those ugly rooftop extensions Vienna is doing well


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension Kolingasse 15-17, 9th district*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension Augartenstraße 48 (U/C)*










http://www.olbrichpyka.com/projekte/projekt/project/118.6/wohnbau-wien-6/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension // Renovation Aichholzgasse 8, 12th district*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Some renovations in this area


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Roof-Top Extension Lerchenfelder Gürtel 34, 7th district (2016)*






Before:





http://www.wohninvest.at/projekte/lerchenfelder-guertel-34-1070-wien/


----------



## Balkanada

Vienna is all kinds of amazing :cheers:


----------



## lolplayer

Must say that i love the creativity they put into the rooftops and how it actually adds to the beauty of the buildings.

Hope this trend keeps on going.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Thank you...


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Construction begins on world's tallest wooden skyscraper












> The 84-metre HoHo project is being built in the Seestadt Aspern area and will have 24 floors. It’s not designed for residential apartments but will house a hotel, a restaurant, a wellness centre and offices. It’s expected to cost about €65 million.
> 
> The firm Kerbler is behind the building and said wood was chosen as the building material because of its environmental benefits. It will be more expensive than a conventional skyscraper, and fire precautions will be a major factor.
> 
> With 76 percent of the building expected to be made from spruce wood, architects say it will save 2,800 tonnes of CO2 emissions when compared with a similar concrete structure, the equivalent of driving a car 40km every day for 1,300 years.
> 
> The core of the building will be made of concrete, to ensure it is stable enough. Features such as lifts will not be made of wood.
> 
> The Vienna fire service did have concerns about the wooden structure, and has been working with the architects to test their plans and develop a fail-safe sprinkler system.
> 
> The skyscraper should be ready by autumn 2018. It won’t be the tallest of its kind for long, with other cities working on similar projects, including a 300-metre-high wooden skyscraper planned for an area of London.


https://www.thelocal.at/20161012/construction-begins-on-worlds-tallest-wooden-skyscraper


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Aspern Vienna´s Urban Lakeside // New project // Building plot J13 // Residential Building "Sharepoint" *










http://www.egw.at/immobilien/vormer...d]=156&cHash=0e548b13cfe84c81cc0f6fde3d7df5ca


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // New renderings of phase III which is called "Seebogen" *



















http://tovatt.com/projects/urban-design/wien/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Residential Building // 16th District // 35 Units *










http://www.a2k.at/architekten-projekte/wohnbau/OTTAKRING.aspx#slide


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization + Roof Extension // 1st District // Neutorgasse 7*



















http://cotton-residence.at/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Orbi Tower // 115m // Update *



















Some Skyline-Shots:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexa...6qC-LoDP8c-MgTqFM-Ma7edy-M48W26-LbYuru-LFiqKS

Rise and shine by Angelika Hörschläger, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Headquarters Post AG // Rochusmarkt // 3rd District (T/O)*






























Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> https://www.facebook.com/feld72arch...878292271670/1144876598938506/?type=3&theater


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Albatros Living // 3rd District // 35m // proposed*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension // 16th District // Koppstraße 22+24*



















http://www.living-up.at/projekte/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension // Abelegasse 10 // 16th District *

[/QUOTE]





http://inveoo.com/allgemein/eroeffnungsfeier-formdepot-in-wien/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization Obkirchergasse 10 // 19th District*

*Before*










*After*




























http://www.wienerimmobilien.com/eigentum/obkirchergasse-10-1190-wien


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization Hafengasse 16 // 3rd District *

*Before*



*After*
































































https://www.immofair.at/projekte/pd-projekt-hafengasse-1030-wien-2509.html


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Start of construction Social Housing "Florasdorf" // 21st District *




























http://www.wohnen.wien.at/wien-waechst-mit/neubau/532


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization of a 1960s office building // Franz-Josefs-Kai 51 // 1st District *

Before









After // Residential


















http://www.thomaspucher.com/cms/index.php?idcat=6


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization of a 1960s office building // Traungasse 12 // 3rd District*

Before


After // Residential 






http://piment.at/apartmenthaus-am-belvedere-786667


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation Sternwartestraße 28 - Edelhofgasse 27 // 18th District *





































http://www.winegg.at/de/projekt/sternwartestrasse-28-edelhofgasse-27-1180-wien


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Park Apartments am Belvedere // 10th District // 5x60m // Renzo Piano *


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization Hotel Triest // 4th District*

Before










After










http://hd-architekten.at/projekte/hotel-das-triest/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Social Housing // Urban Gardening "In der Wiesen Ost" // 23rd District*




























http://www.superblock.at/kopie-von-nord

*Social Housing "Wabe 23" // In der Wiesen Ost // 23rd District*



http://www.wohnbund.at/wp/wabe23-urban-gardening/

*Social Housing // In der Wiesen Ost // 23rd District *


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Restoration Alser Straße 71 *










http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...ser-strasse-71-erfolgreich-revitalisiert-bild


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Update // Park-Aparments Belvedere // 10th District*

Height:5x60m
Architects: Renzo Piano, NMBP
Units: 340


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*NEW UPDATE // Quartier Belvedere Central // 10 District*

Height: 2x65m
Architect: Neumann/Partner
Mixed-Use (Hotel, Flats, Office)

Facade of the hotel tower


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Update // The Icon Vienna // 10 District*

Height: 88m, 66m, 35m
Architect: JSWD Architects
Use: Office

Next to the main entrance of the new central station


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Southern Skyline of the Quartier Belvedere// Central Station // 10th District*

ÖBB Headquarters: 88m (2015)
Motel One: 60m (2015)
Buwog SKY: 60m (2016)


----------



## RokasLT

erbse said:


> The Viennese just love to ruin their unique and lovely classical cityscape. :cripes:
> 
> Have a look at this collection of horror, mate:
> 
> *Vienna thread - Controversial rooftop extensions*


Thank god in my city Kaunas, Lithuania we have just few (4-5) horrible examples of this kind. Now we have new, very educated mayor who invests in architectural heritage. Kaunas modernism (1918-1940) now is in short list for UNESCO heritage status. 
THE WORST EXAMPLE hno::


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Apartments Rußbergstraße // 21st District (completed)*

Architecture: Buenavista, Platzhalter 




























http://www.raum-komm.at/project/wohnbau-russbergstrasse-zusammen-ist-man-weniger-allein/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization of an office building // Nordbergstraße 15 // 9th District*

Units: 240
Architects: HD Architekten

Rendering









Construction site


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Urban development area Nordbahnhof // 2nd District*

The former site of the Nordbahnhof (Vienna North Station) in the second district is currently one of the largest inner-city development areas in Vienna. In the 1990s a team of architects, urban planners, traffic experts, sociologists and ecologists designed a concept for developing the North Station site that will run until 2025. 

First construction phase (completed)

ParkLaneAparmtents (on the left hand side)










ParkResidences



















WohnenMitUns










COM2


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

*Urban development area Nordbahnhof // 2nd District*

*Second construction phase (2017-2025)
*
*Units:* 3.500-4.000
*Heights*: 80m, 3x66m, 3x60m, 1x50m, 10x35m

Rendering


Masterplan




Construction Site


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*The first project of the second phase (Nordbahnhof) will be a school campus*
































































https://klammerzeleny.at/portfolio/bildungscampus-nordbahnhof/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Urban Development Area "Waterfront Erdberger Lände" // 3rd District*

Units: 800
Start of construction: 2017 





































http://lindlebukor.com/project/erdberger-laende/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation of the Metro Station "Alser Straße" (Otto Wagner) // Completed*




























http://www.bauforum.at/color/renaissance-einer-u6-station-128531









http://www.potyka-partner.at/projekte/baukg/generalsanierung-u6-stationen/


----------



## o0ink

edit


----------



## Sevillano47

Nice Metro station


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update "TrIIIple" // 3rd District*

Heights = 115m, 110m, 100m, 45m
Architects = Henke & Schreieck
Use: 500 Units, Office


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update Orbi Tower // 3rd District (next to the project TrIIIple)*

Height = 115m
Architects = Zechner&Zechner
Use = Office


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update Monte Laa // 10th District*

Architect: Neumann+Partner
Units: 700
Heights: 110m (approved), 100m, 65m (U/C)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Revitalization Bloschgasse 3+5 // 19th District
*
*Built: 1619! *

Before:



















After:




















http://www.wohnnet.at/business/branchen-news/wohninvest-sanierung-kahlenbergerdorf-17904753


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Winner of the competition "Neu Marx Reloaded " // Start-Up-Campus // 3rd District*

Ortner&Ortner


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

*2nd Prize Cobe Berlin & Studiovlay*










http://www.cobe.de/news


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Headquarters Post AG] *


*Previous update (22.11.2016):* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136736786&postcount=656


*Project facts*

*# Features: new building and renovation of an art-deco building*
# Status: [u/c]
# Use: office, retail
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
# Address: Rochusmarkt
# Architects: Schenker Salvi Weber [Vienna]
# Construction time: 2015 - 09/2017

*Rendering*



http://www.schenkersalviweber.com/post-am-rochus-wien/



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/russianchild/32872942556/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New project: Residential building [Nordbahnhof]*


*Previous update:* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138244607&postcount=708


*Project facts*

*# Features: part of the urban development area "Nordbahnhof" [9.000 Units]*
*# Building plot: 11*
# Status: proposed
# Use: residential
# Units: [n/a]
*# District: 2nd Leopoldstadt [Danube-Area, central]*
# Address: Bruno-Marek-Allee
# Architects: AllesWirdGut (Vienna)
# Start of construction: 2018

*Rendering*



*Building Site:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New project: Residential building [Carrée Atzgersdorf]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: part of the urban development area "Carrée Atzgersdorf" [2.200 Units]*
*# Building plot: H*
# Status: proposed
# Use: residential, *social housing*
*# Units: 107*
*# District: 23rd Liesing [southern outskirts]*
# Address: Atzgersdorfer Straße
# Architects: Superblock [Vienna]
# Start of construction: 2018

*Rendering*




























https://www.superblock.at/kopie-von-neuleo?lightbox=dataItem-iz6s361d

*Building Site // Carrée Atzgersdorf*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Start of construction: Residential building [Lindengasse 52]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: demolition of an office building -> new residential building*
# Status: [u/c]
# Use: residential
# Units: [n/a]
*# Height: 40m*
# Floors: 13
*# District: 7th Neubau [central]*
# Address: Lindengasse 52
# Architects: Duda, Testor [Vienna]


*Rendering*










http://www.dudatestor.com/german/new_lig_wtb.html

*Old Building / Demolition:*




























http://www.meinbezirk.at/liesing/lokales/kurier-abbruch-m12037239,2024112.html


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: [Landstraßer Hauptstraße 64]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: renovation, loft conversion*
# Use: residential
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
*# Built: 1821*
# Architects: Josef Klee


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Landstraßer Hauptstraße 74]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: renovation, loft conversion*
# Use: residential
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
*# Built: 1804*
# Architect: Franz Wipplinger

*Before:*










U/C:



















Right beside it 

*Landstraßer Haupstraße 76*
Built: 1913
Architect: Wolfgang Mistelbauer










*Landstraßer Hauptstraße 88*
Built: 1911
Architect: Siegfried Krammer


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Update: [Headquarters Post AG] *
> 
> 
> *Previous update (22.11.2016):* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136736786&postcount=656
> 
> 
> *Project facts*
> 
> *# Features: new building and renovation of an art-deco building*
> # Status: [u/c]
> # Use: office, retail
> *# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
> # Address: Rochusmarkt
> # Architects: Schenker Salvi Weber [Vienna]
> # Construction time: 2015 - 09/2017
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.schenkersalviweber.com/p...ttps://abload.de/img/post1von1uko8s.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: The Icon Vienna [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: 3 buildings next to the main entrance of the new Central Station*
# Use: office
# Heights: 88m, 66m, 38m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: JSWD, BEHF

Rendering:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: ParkApartments Belvedere [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel
# Heights: 5x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Renzo Piano


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: The Icon Vienna [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: 3 buildings next to the main entrance of the new Central Station*
# Use: office
# Heights: 88m, 66m, 38m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: JSWD, BEHF


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: ParkApartments Belvedere [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel
# Heights: 5x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Renzo Piano


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Quartier Belvedere Central [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel, office
# Heights: 2x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Neumann & Partner


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* New project: Wohnen am Schweizergarten [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential
# Heights: 3x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Delugan Meissl, Coop Himmelblau

1 price (Delugan)









(Coop)


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Monte Laa]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, office
# Heights: 110m (Pro), *100m, 65m (U/C)*
*# District: 10th Favoriten [southern outskirts]*
# Architect: Neumann & Partner


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Vienna North Hospital]*

*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# Floor space: 180.000m2*
*# District: 21st Floridsdorf [north]*
# Address: Brünner Straße 68
# Architect: Albert Wimmer
*# Completion: 2018*



> Vienna North Hospital is an important step in reconstructing the Viennese hospital landscape. The hospital will be one of seven specialized hospitals in Vienna. Establishing a partly new set of priorities in the other hospitals combined with shifting existing hospitals and departments from their present location to the Vienna North Hospital is improving the health care services significantly.






http://www.awimmer.at/en/work/vienna-north-hospital


----------



## Tiaren

Vienna's lowrise and residential architecture is in general quite hideous in my opinion. It's as if we travelled back in time to the 60s and 70s, an era of failed city planning.
Is this and the awful modern roof extensions of classical buildings some kind of rebellion against Vienna's reputation as a classical beauty? I guess, when you have too much of something (beautiful architecture) you start to not care anymore...
Aren't there any aspirations in Austrian cities to follow an again more traditional, aesthetic and healing approach of city planning, like over in Berlin for example?


----------



## biosciemax

Tiaren said:


> Viennas lowrise and residential architecture is in general quite hideous in my opinion. It's as if we travelled back in time to the 60s and 70s, an era of failed city planning.
> Is this and the awful modern roof extensions of classical buildings some kind of rebellion against Vienna's reputation as a classical beauty? I guess, when you have too much of something (beautiful architecture) you start to not care anymore...
> Aren't there any aspirations in Austrian cities to follow an again more traditional, aesthetic and healing approach of city planning, like over in Berlin for example?


Unfortunately there are no such aspirations and I don't think anybody had ever thought about it.


----------



## Gerrytirol

I don't even think it's considered "good" to build like this in Austria. People would say they should build something modern and also architects don't find this positive. They don't want to look back, they want to create something new, something in their very own style without copying someone else's work.

It's a pity yes but I don't know one single project in an Austrian city where they build like that. Rather the opposite. They are destroying those buildings. However on the countryside you can find a lot of traditional architecture still getting built. But also this has a lot of Protests. For example in the Tyrol people are saying architects should build something more modern and not pseudo-Traditional.


----------



## Shanghainese

The Problem in Austria is not the ideology but the regulation of the government, A free market for architects, investments and projects would be more like Berlin, London, New York and others. But Austria is really unfree. The market is so regulated und in Austria generally the free market is to less to build up wealth and to build great buildings, modern, futuristic or traditional. 

Free people would build many varity of styles. Unfreedom builds every time the same. The same traditional, the same modern and so on. Unfreedom can looks like a traditional city and it can looks like a socialistic city. freedom looks like the people are, individual. from every style a little bit. That is the real problem in Austria.

Austria needs Freedom, Austria needs capitalism, Austria needs free markets.


----------



## Gerrytirol

*VIENNA | Projects &amp; Construction*

Puh you might be right in a way but there's also good things about it. Vienna is one of the only still affordable capital cities in Western Europe. With the highest quality of life for the eighth time in a row. It's world wide known for its social housing. And also Austria isn't regulated. Only Vienna is. Innsbruck or Salzburg for example isn't. It's a free market and you sill can't find groundbreaking projects


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Redesigning [St Stephen’s Square]*

*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# District: 1st Innere Stadt [city]*
# Architect: Clemens Kirsch
*# Completion: November 2017*

Status quo

St Stephen’s Square was part of a 2007 European planning contest for the redesign of the pedestrian zone in central Vienna. The area to be redesigned also included Graben, Kärntner Straße and Stock-im-Eisen-Platz.

The jury selected a design submitted by the architect Clemens Kirsch, who was commissioned with detailed planning work for the project. Implementation was delayed until 2009 because original plans included the relocation of the cathedral maintenance department, which was not implemented in the end. The last comprehensive renewal of St Stephen’s Square was 30 years ago, during the construction of the U1 underground line. Since then supply traffic has caused significant damage to the square’s surface, making renewal essential.

Project profile

The new paving of St Stephen’s Square will be integrated with the surface design of the adjoining pedestrian zone built in 2008 and 2009, using the same light and dark grey granite slabs as in Kärntner Straße. Further design elements include new street lights and free outdoor lounge areas.

Rendering:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Redesigning [St Stephen’s Square]*

*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# District: 1st Innere Stadt [city]*
# Architect: Clemens Kirsch
*# Completion: November 2017*










*Before/Start of construction work:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Redesigning [St Stephen’s Square]*

*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# District: 1st Innere Stadt [city]*
# Architect: Clemens Kirsch
*# Completion: November 2017*
*#Update: 10.04.2017*

*The new surface design:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Redesign of the facade [VARTA HAUS]*

*Project facts*

# Status: completed (04/2017)
*# District: 6th Mariahilf [inner districts]*
# Architect: Peter Sandbichler

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Roof-Top Extension/Refurbishment [Mariahilfer Straße 17]*

*Project facts*

# Status: completed 
*# District: 6th Mariahilf [inner districts]*










http://www.caimmo.com/de/portfolio/projektdetail/mariahilfer-strasse-17/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation [Dresdner Straße 46]*

*Project facts*

# Status: completed 
*# District: 20th Brigittenau [danube area]*
# Built: 1900

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Balkanada

Gerrytirol said:


> Puh you might be right in a way but there's also good things about it. Vienna is one of the only still affordable capital cities in Western Europe. With the highest quality of life for the eighth time in a row. It's world wide known for its social housing. And also Austria isn't regulated. Only Vienna is. Innsbruck or Salzburg for example isn't. It's a free market and you sill can't find groundbreaking projects


He's a sociopathic libertarian. You think he admires affordable housing?


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation [Getreidemarkt 1]
*
*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# District: 6th Mariahilf [inner districts]*
# Architect: Carl Stephann
# Built: 1907-1909

Before









Now
Wien, 6. Bezirk (the art of historic places in the suburbs not far away from downtown Vienna), Linke Wienzeile/Getreidemarkt by Alfred Lex, auf Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation // Roof Extension [Gusshausstraße 3]
*
*Project facts*

# Status: completed
*# District: 4th Wieden [inner districts]*
# Architects (Roof): BWM































































www.bwm.at


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: ParkApartments Belvedere [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel
# Heights: 5x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Renzo Piano

Rendering











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Restoration of an art nouveau facade [Kleine Neugasse 9]
*
*Project facts*

# Status: completed
*# Style: Art Nouveau*
*# District: 5th Magareten [inner districts]*
#Architect: Emil Hoppe
#Built: 1903

*Before*



*After
*
















^^


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*[Garden Wolfganggasse] 
*
*Project facts*

*# District: 12th Meidling*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Renderings: Headquarters Austro Control*

*Project facts*

# Use: office
# Height: 137m
*# District: 3th Landstraße [inner districts]*
# Architect: AZPML, Share Architects
# Start of construction: 2018




























http://azpml.com/#/projects/new-office-tower-schnirchgasse/211


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Residential Building [Gartengasse 8]*

*Project facts*

# Features: conversion
# Use: residential
*# District: 5th Margareten [inner districts]*
# Architect: n/a.

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project [DC TOWER 3]*

*Project facts*

# Features: dormitory
# Units: 720
# Height: 122m 
*# District: 22nd Donaustadt [Danube Area]*
# Architect: Untertrifaller
# Start of construction: 2018




























http://www.dietrich.untertrifaller.com/projekt/dc3-tower


----------



## bodypainter

Schaut sehr cool aus, gefällt mir echt gut! Verstehe allerdings nicht ganz wie sie das alles mit der Fußgängerebene verbinden wollen und gleichzeitig die Autos davor in einer Schleife fahren beziehungsweise die Ubahn quer durch.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: The Icon Vienna [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: 3 buildings next to the main entrance of the new Central Station*
# Use: office
# Heights: 88m, 66m, 38m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: JSWD, BEHF

Rendering:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Quartier Belvedere Central [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel, office
# Heights: 2x60m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*


QBC4


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Redesigning [St Stephen’s Square]*

*Project facts*

# Status: u/c
*# District: 1st Innere Stadt [city]*
# Architect: Clemens Kirsch
*# Completion: November 2017*
*#Update: 10.04.2017*

*The new surface design:*



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Wien, 1. Bezirk (the art of very historic places in the core of downtown Vienna), Kärntner Straße/Stock im Eisen Platz/Stephansplatz/Singerstraße by Alfred Lex, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

next page ->


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

novaguy said:


> When will DC tower 2 start?


Not before 2018...


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Second phase = Seeparkquartier]*

*Project facts*

# Features: Urban development Area [10.500 Units], *Building Plot: J5A*
# Use: residential [120 Apartments]
*# Height: 45m*
*# District: 22nd District [Danube Area]*
*# Architect: Querkraft *
# Start of construction: 2017


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Second phase = Seeparkquartier]*

*Project facts*

# Features: Urban development Area [10.500 Units], *Building Plot: J13*
# Use: residential [35 Apartments]
*# District: 22nd District [Danube Area]*
*# Architect: Koka Nonconform*
# Start of construction: 2017


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Third phase = Quartier am Seebogen]*

*Project facts*

# Features: Urban development Area [10.500 Units], *Building Plot: G12A*
# Use: residential 
*# District: 22nd District [Danube Area]*
*# Architects: Tillner & Willinger, EinszuEins*
# Start of construction: 2018












https://www.dnd.at/index.php?inc=projectSelection&id=71:3254&slide-0


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Third phase = Quartier am Seebogen]*

*Project facts*

# Features: Urban development Area [10.500 Units], *Building Plot: H7A/B*
# Use: residential 
*# District: 22nd District [Danube Area]*
*# Architects: Simon Schütz Architekten*
# Start of construction: 2018


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // First phase]*

*Project facts*

The first construction phase is nearly completed!

*Part I*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // First phase]*

*Project facts*

The first construction phase is nearly completed!

*Part II*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // First phase]*

*Project facts*

The first construction phase is nearly completed!

*Part III*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // First phase]*

*Project facts*

The first construction phase is nearly completed!

*Part IV*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Second phase]*

*Project facts*

Some pictures of the second phase [Seeparkquartier - U/C]

PopUp Dorms









Building Plot J12



























Seecampus West


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project:[Blechturmgasse 32]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: Residential*
# Units: 75
*# District: 4th [Central]*
# Start of construction: 2017



















https://www.raiffeisen-wohnbau.at/projekte/id/1040-wien/blechturmgasse-32/38/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Rooftop Extension[Berggasse 35]*

*Project facts*

#Features: Transformation of a former telegraph office
*# District: 9th [Central]*
# Start of construction: 2017




























http://immobilien.diepresse.com/home/wohnen/5209130/Von-Ferngespraech-zu-Fernsicht


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*[Pillergasse 11]*

*Project facts*

#Features: Restauration of an art nouveau building
*# District: 15th [West]*
# Status: Completed











http://www.aichberger-architektur.at/?mn=02&pk=4&pi=2205&t1=SOCKELSANIERUNG&t2=1150[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update [Danube Flats]*

*Project facts*

#Features: 560 Units
#Architects: A.01, Wimmer
*#Height: 163m *
*# District: 22nd [Danube Area]*
# Start of Construction: 2017/2018

New Imagevideo:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation + Rooftop Extension [Koppstraße 22-24]*

*Project facts*


*# District: 16th Ottakring [west]*
# Status: u/c










https://www.living-up.at/projekte/koppstraße-24/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Collection of some renovations [16th District // Ottakring // Part I]*

*Hasnerstraße 52*

Before









After









*Hasnerstraße 59*

Before









After


[/QUOTE]

*Hasnerstraße/Richard-Wagner-Platz*

Before









After


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Collection of some renovations [16th District // Ottakring // Part II]*

*Herbststraße 36*










[/QUOTE]

*Koppstraße 70*



*Koppstraße 17/Kirchstetterngasse*



*Haberlgasse 27/Koppstraße 38*



*Thalhaimergasse*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Collection of some renovations [16th District // Ottakring // Part III]*

*Arnethgasse 53*












*Arnetgasse 51*

















[/QUOTE]

*Seeböckgasse 34/Odoakergasse*










*Degengasse 57*










*Thaliastraße 92, Schuhmeierplatz *










*Kirchstetterngasse*





































*The area [16th District] from above:*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Collection of some renovations [16th District // Ottakring // Part IV]*
*
Hubergasse 9*



















*Koppstraße 38+40*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Collection of some renovations [16th District // Ottakring // Part V]*

*Degengasse 37*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: ParkApartments Belvedere [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, hotel
*# Heights: 5x60m*
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: Renzo Piano


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: The Icon Vienna [Central Station]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: 3 buildings next to the main entrance of the new Central Station*
# Use: office
# Heights: 88m, 66m, 38m
*# District: 10th Favoriten [central]*
# Architect: JSWD, BEHF


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Trienna Living // Eurogate]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: Part of the development area Eurogate [2.000 Units]*
# Use: residential
*# Units: 397*
*# District: 3th Landstraße [central]*
# Architect: Ganahl Ifsits


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Keinergasse 14]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential
*# Units: 24*
*# District: 3th Landstraße [central]*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Residential Building [Rüdengasse 7-9]*

# Use: residential
# Units: n/a.
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [inner districts]*
# Status: u/c


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Rooftop Extension [Kleine Stadtgutgasse 10]*

# Use: residential
# Units: 8
*# District: 2nd Leopoldstadt [inner districts]*
# Status: completed


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Residential Building [Pramergasse 16]*

# Use: residential
# Units: n/a.
*# District: 9th Alsergrund [inner districts]*
# Status: u/c










Before: 










U/C:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Residential Building [Wolfshof - Wolfganggasse]*

*# Features: two new residential buildings, reorganization of the patio *
# Use: residential
# Units: 60
*# District: 12th Meidling [south]*
# Status: u/c

Before and after (Google Maps)



















*Wolfgangasse 55-57*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II - The new *patio*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part III - The new patio


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part IV - New building *Schallergasse 44*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Subsidized housing [In der Wiesen Süd]*

*Project facts*

*# Features: part of the urban development area "In der Wiesen Süd" [900 Units]*
*# Building plot: 7*
# Status: u/c
# Use: residential
*# Units: 300*
*# District: 23rd Liesing [southern outskirts]*
# Architects: Untertrifaller, Artec [Vienna]


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*New Project: [Aspern Viennas Urban Lakeside // Third phase = Quartier am Seebogen]*

*Project facts*

# Features: Urban development Area [10.500 Units]
# Use: residential 
*# District: 22nd District [Danube Area]*
*# Architects: Tillner & Willinger, EinszuEins, BWM, Untertrifaller*
# Start of construction: 2018

*Building Plot G13b*












https://www.dnd.at/index.php?inc=projectSelection&id=71:3254&slide-0


*Building Plot G13C*










*Building Plot G13A*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Monte Laa]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential, office
# Heights: 110m (Pro), *100m, 65m (U/C)*
*# District: 10th Favoriten [southern outskirts]*
# Architect: Neumann & Partner


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Rooftop Extension [Schwarzenbergplatz]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
# Architect: Lab Architects




























http://www.lab-architekten.at/work/schwarzenbergplatz-78/:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: [Laendyard // Waterfront Erdberg]
*
*Project facts*

# Use: office, residential 
# Units: 500
*# District: 3rd Landstraße [central]*
*# Architect: Malek Herbst, BEHF *
# Status: u/c


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

* Rooftop Extension [Märzstraße 156]*

*Project facts*

# Use: residential
*# District: 14th Penzing [west]*










https://www.trivium.at/project/1140-wien-maerzstrasse-156/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

next ->


----------



## erbse

goodybear said:


> I agree, that roof extension is UGLY. Also, why would they remove all the decorative elements in the facade of that building?


I noticed that, too. I hope it's just the bad quality visualisation. This really is a scandal that needs to be stopped *now*! 
Vienna is getting worse in this regard any day. Totally ruining its cityscape.

Apparently they've also torn down the old building next to it, the white one at the centre:









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wien_2014_-_panoramio_(1).jpg

Unbelievable.


----------



## Tiaren

I don't even know what to say anymore... That's plain cultural barbarism. Not only are they destroying a beautiful, historic building, but on top of what is left they are dropping a turd. What are you doing, Vienna?hno:


----------



## goodybear

TBH, I think that for the historic city centres, the old buildings should be externally kept as they are, and only restored from time to time. In other districts, such as the back in the photo above, is where new construction belongs and should be built. Luckily, where I am from (Schaffhausen), the old town has been externally kept the same without major alterations apart from restoring facades. All the new apartments and houses are constructed outside of the old city centre. That way, you can keep the old while still having new things. I'm sure Vienna has enough ugly buildings from the 1960s and 1970s that can be replaced with newer ones, instead of replacing historic buildings.


----------



## Dreidecker

That extension is ignoring a long and fine tradition of building houses.


----------



## Titan Man

I visited Vienna last summer and I was honestly surprised how much that city disappointed me. For every beautiful historicist row of buildings there is at least one postwar monster nearby, just to ruin the perfection. I was especially disgusted by those postwar monsters across the Cathedral, that kind of cheap architecture doesn't belong in the very centre of one of Europe's most beautiful capitals. Also, both Maria-Theresien Platz and Heldenplatz, arguably the city's grandest squares (even though Heldenplatz was never finished), are paved with asphalt, which I honestly never would've expected from Vienna.


----------



## wakka12

I only passed through vienna for a few hours but it seemed very beautiful. But I didnt get to see very much of it, mostly just the area with the museums and the main shopping district, isnt it a world heritage site? I thought thered be strict conservation laws because of that


----------



## Josp64

Sorry, I can not share your opinion about Vienna and its architecture, that´s really not true!

There is hardly any city in Europe which offers so much beautiful buildings than Vienna, still and most likely for ever!
The coexistence of old and modern buildings there is very interesting and attractive!
And to call a approved building of the famous austrian architect Hollein "cheap" is really ridiculous, but could be, that Zadar is one of the cities, which knock out Vienna! )))
In a city with such a big ancient building potential and huge immigration of people from many countries they would like to live in the city with the highest quality of life in the world it is of course necessary to build new living space, and so not each old house could be renovated, no city would be able to finance such projects, that´s not possible!
Of course, there are some projects they are not satisfying, like everywhere in the world, that´s true, but largely modern buildings in Vienna are built with susceptibility and kind of visual taste of modernity beside antiquity!

So tell me, which city you can accentuate relating sensitive handling with its history of urban development, I´m of the opinion no other city in the level of Vienna, especially in Europe, where are the most beautiful cities in the world, act more cautious in this subject!

Look at Rome, London, Brussels, Berlin or Paris.....in which town it is better??? 
I think, even worse....


----------



## Titan Man

Oh please, let's not start with "d*ck measurement", I never mentioned any other city, let alone some Croatian hellhole (when it comes to quality of life). Vienna is still one of my favourite cities in the world, it has so much to offer in terms of art and architecture. I just said that it left me somewhat disappointed due to those simple reasons. Unfortunately, I had only enough time to walk around Ringstrasse, pass through the Hofburg, stroll around Graben, and that was pretty much it. Maybe I shouldn't judge the city based on those couple of streets, but those are its most famous places. Also, I didn't mention Haas House, I was thinking about the whole block of buildings next to it which look like they were built after the war. That being said, Haas House is ugly as hell, IMO. :lol:
To answer the second part of your post, I think Prague beats Vienna when it comes to protection of historical buildings and respectful development of modern projects in the city centre, although both of them are at the European top, with no other obvious competitor. However, a UNESCO World Heritage Site definitely should be more careful with the handling of its legacy, some projects here really make me feel sick.
P.S. I liked how clean the streets were when I was there and how everything seemed so efficient, Vienna truly wins in terms of quality of life.


----------



## wakka12

Yeh there is no question here that vienna is beautiful and has amazing levels of preserved heritage. But we are holding it to a very high standard exactly because of that, you say its not possible to save /restore/repurpose every heritage building, and in most cities I would agree with you, but UNESCO world city has to go the extra mile to do that. As a UNESCO city you represent all of humanity's heritage!

And on a sidenote, I think there are competitors with Prague and Vienna.. Lisbon, Porto, Edinburgh, Florence, Amsterdam, maybe even budapest or paris, theres a lot!


----------



## rudiwien

Well, yes, it is unfortunate that many buildings were destroyed during wartime; you have that mixture of old turn-of-the-last-century style building mixed with buildings built-with-whatever-was-available in the early 1950s in many places in the city.
But I really don't think that this is something you can rightfully blame anyone for, cheap architecture in times when that was the only architecture available. And it isn't that cheap to replace that nowadays either.

A real travesty is indeed the fact that nowadays great old buildings are demolished for really below-average new stuff. That is outrageous, but NOT the fact that there are many postwar buildings, built when everything was scare..
Haas House, btw, is in my opinion a good example how you can fit modern with historic. But of course, _de gustibus non est disputandum_. I for one would be grateful if Haas House is what other "modern" buildings would keep up with.


----------



## Slartibartfas

erbse said:


> Vienna keeps getting uglier, it's a tragedy! Soon it won't be a romantic tourism destination anymore.
> But probably that's exactly what they're trying to achieve. :cripes:


You are vastly overdramatizing. Even if the aesthetic quality of many new buildings is horrible, the centre is not as affected. Moreover, regulations are getting stricter regarding tearing down Gründerzeit blocks, also outside of special protection zones. 

Generally I do see a tendency that the more nice architecture is disappearing the more facade reconstruction projects can be seen as well. At the same time as Gründerzeit buildings are disappearing also a massive number of them gets renovated as well. So overall, the inner districts are actually getting nicer not worse. Even if completely new buildings often (but not always) look fairly drab.


----------



## Josp64

Wakka12
Come on, Florence and Edinburgh and even Amsterdam are not to compare with Vienna, rather with Salzburg, which is also an outstanding "perfect" medieval city, but a big town with nearly 2 million is not the same level than small towns with some 100000 inhabitants, like these beautiful places, you´ve listed!

And you visited Paris sometimes outside the city center??
You will recognize how deeply ugly this town is partial!
Nowhere in Vienna you will see such unaesthetic parts!

Budapest and Prague are pretty, but for me, these cities never can reach the level of construction of the buildings, the culture, the quality and the flair Vienna offers!
And also there you have to leave the center and you will see, the beauty of this eastern cities is lost immediately!

The UNESCO Heritage is related to the first district, where no ancient building is changed or modernized with a new design, on the contrary, I not even know any other city which invest so much money in the renovation of old styled buildings...except some new hotels or houses were built in a modern style, but with a distinguished architecture, like the Haas House, not for everybody, but many experts agree that it fits to the cathedral, and for me also!
This "old/new gathering" seems to be very interesting and appealing, because time can´t stall!

And to refer to the buildings they where built after WW2 is a bit funny, because in this time it was necessary to built most quickly new living quarters with little money after big parts of the city were destroyed!

But of course, about taste and fondness it is difficult to dispute! 
But anyway, I think, Vienna realize the architectural potential of the city and treated it with high sensitiveness!


----------



## Phobos

The demolition at Wiedner Gürtel 18 is totally unbelievable.


----------



## Atarista

Vienna's been rundown by a corrupt city government the last 10-15 years. 
Selling out in all regards to mass-tourism and sleazy real estate "investors".
Hundreds of venerable old buildings are either teared down each year to make place for faceless housing boxes, or "crowned" with butt-ugly roof extensions to maximize profit.
It's extremely depressing.


----------



## wakka12

Hundreds really? Or just exaggeration? I find it hard to believe vienna looks the way it does if hundreds of old buildings are being demolished every year!


----------



## Atarista

Pretty accurate. About 1-2% of the old buildings are disappearing each year. Buildings built between 1848-1918 alone count 15.000 in Vienna. Not all of them masterpieces, for sure. But lots of memorable buildings have been demolished in recent years, at an increasing speed. It's much less noticeable in the very center of Vienna but also happens there.
Where they're not being demolished, they're being crippled with insensitive additional floors and hideous rooftops. 

The UNESCO heritage status is being downplayed, not to say despised by the current city government, which is currently trying to push through, against all local and international opposition, the construction of a skycraper right in the center of the city. 
As a consequence, Vienna has actually been put on the red list of endangered UNESCO sites - a honor it only shares with Palmyra and other war-devastated site.


----------



## Atarista

erbse said:


> I noticed that, too. I hope it's just the bad quality visualisation. This really is a scandal that needs to be stopped *now*!
> Vienna is getting worse in this regard any day. Totally ruining its cityscape.
> 
> Apparently they've also torn down the old building next to it, the white one at the centre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wien_2014_-_panoramio_(1).jpg
> 
> Unbelievable.


Btw, that's how the building with the "Umbau" banner on above pic looks now:


----------



## wakka12

Oh my lord
It looks like a post war building! and it replaced a nice building :nuts:
Ah sometimes I just wish I didnt care about heritage, because nobody else does, my life would be so much happier if I loved horrible characterless glass skyscrapers like everyone else seemingly does


----------



## Titan Man

Jesus Christ! That's the worst thing I've seen this week, and I watched The Room a couple of days ago. If I were the architect, I would never leave my apartment after that.

It's worse when you see that before all the construction, there were two postwar monsters screaming for wrecking ball, but instead they demolish two nice historicist buildings and completely rape the third one. I really hope there are people fighting Vienna's current heritage handling, this is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## mietni

Shame on You Vienna:< What I have seen 2 posts above is unthinkablehno:


----------



## biosciemax

recently a law had been passed that requires a permission by the city council before knocking down any pre 1945 building.
nevertheless we should still make sure that the city council does never grant this permission and starts to seriously honour the unique heritage of viennese architecture.


----------



## wakka12

biosciemax said:


> recently a law had been passed that requires a permission by the city council before knocking down any pre 1945 building.
> nevertheless we should still make sure that the city council does never grant this permission and starts to seriously honour the unique heritage of viennese architecture.


That is good to hear. I was actually a wake last night for like an hour just thinking about how disturbing the stuff I saw on this thread was.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Another example: *Döblinger Hauptstraße 2*

District: 19th Döbling 

Before (residential building // demolition 2012)










After (hotel)










^^

I mean, what kind of hotel will tourists expect when they come to Vienna? 
The old building would have been perfect to run a charming hotel.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> http://s139.photobucket.com/user/Si...inger_Hauptstrasse_2012-04-07_WZ_001.jpg.html


----------



## wakka12

My main question is why are such stable/good condition buildings demolished and replaced with buiding of exact same height? Usually in most european cities if an old building is demolished it is to increase height/floorspace or because the building is structurally unstable.
And 2, why is viennas modern architecture so much worse than every other country in europe? Its as if they are trying to make the buildings as ugly as possible

Apart from Geiselbergstraße 30-32 , this one isnt actually so bad! Pretty nice modern building.
Sorry to reply so much haha but this phenomena in Vienna is really fascinating.


----------



## wakka12

Meanwhile...Havana Cuba preserving and restoring everything in their city beautifully..and only have 1/6th the GDP per capita of Vienna.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956646&page=7
Read this thread if you want to be happy after the last few depressing pages on this thread!


----------



## Shanghainese

The reason why the quality in Austria is so miserable is not due to missing demonstrations. Demonstrations are socialism. It needs ownership and capitalism rather than demonstrations and new legal regulations and prohibitions. What is missing in Austria is capitalism and free enterprise. That's why the quality is so poor compared to projects in New York, London, Toronto, Shanghai and, more recently, Paris. Of course, old buildings should be demolished if the owner so decides. But due to lack of entrepreneurial freedoms and rather decreasing than increasing prosperity in the Austrian population, cheap new buildings are created as a substitute. Worldwide, modern new buildings look great. Not in Austria. A new building does not have to look traditional, but in the dynamic cities of the world, stylish futuristic buildings and traditional-looking new buildings are mixed, and on the ground floor you can usually find creative, great shops. Not in Austria. In Austria, people want the state to plan and dictate everything. Every tree, every house, every garbage can. There is little scope for entrepreneurial activity. Only the big corporations are most likely to do anything else. Among them, there are usually only restrictions. On the one hand, the Austrians do not have the money and wealth to afford new, stylish new buildings. Often you can not finance the old building if you restore it. There is a lack of capitalism at the front and back. To avoid paying attention to this problem, people are incited to regard foreigners and refugees as a problem rather than the interference of their state.


----------



## Shanghainese

Of course, demonstrations are not socialism, but in the case of deciding where, what, when, how to build or not to build, it would be socialism. People do not care who does what with their property. People should look after their own lives and ask the government to have one that they can shape rather than demonstrate how others shape their lives, including a building. Those who want to do better should demand the entrepreneurial freedom to build a house. Not interference in the actions of others over demonstrations but self-determination and property rights are the long overdue magic words. It is time to learn that.


----------



## Phobos

Oh really, now we have neo-liberalism bullshit from the guy above. Very appropriate after seeing a city that is losing it's characteristic to give way for a generic place like the one the free market has done to...Shanghai.


----------



## wakka12

Theres many other strongly socialist socities within europe where there is fantastic modern architecture being built, sweden ,norway, netherlands, even my own country is very socialist and has decent modern architecture. And the wealth excuse for not restoring architecture is not justified, much poorer mediterranean regions, eastern european countries, and south american countries where heritage conservation is clearly much more valued within society, a lot more to do with morals and values of culture than anything money related.

Vienna simply needs to improve how it deals with its heritage, theres no excusing it , the current situation is sick and wrong


----------



## Castilla la vieja

wakka12 said:


> Theres many other strongly socialist socities within europe where there is fantastic modern architecture being built, sweden ,norway, netherlands, even my own country is very socialist and has decent modern architecture. And the wealth excuse for not restoring architecture is not justified, much poorer mediterranean regions, eastern european countries, and south american countries where heritage conservation is clearly much more valued within society, a lot more to do with morals and values of culture than anything money related.
> 
> Vienna simply needs to improve how it deals with its heritage, theres no excusing it , the current situation is sick and wrong


Totally correct. The quality of preservation in most european countries is tremendous. Vienna just needs to change the law to preserve its heritage.

I can give you examples from Europe where they are actually rebuilding and reconstructing entire buildings and cities:
- Dresden
- Postdam
- Berlin
- Budapest ...

And so on; it´s not fault of socialism or anything, it´s just bad urbanism that needs to be corrected. Do not convert this in a political issue. I have been in a lot of cities in the US where they still tearing down houses and churches of the early 1900s.


----------



## Shanghainese

In Austria, it is necessary to deregulate the labor market so that people who have no work can find a job and then do their part to increase the wealth of society as a whole. Increasing production will make Austrians richer and leave more money for more luxurious spending. These can be reflected in an increase in the attractiveness of architecture.


Disestablishment the construction industry would cut costs for consumers while motivating each company to raise its quality. The goal is to satisfy the needs and to fulfill people's wishes.


That's what free entrepreneurship can do.


Then it would be good either to convert the euro into free market money or at least to stop inflation and depreciation of the euro. This benefits some while others are getting poorer and can afford less and less.


Foreign investment in Austria must be liberalized. There must be no restriction on who wants to invest in which venture.


These are some key points in which the cityscape of a modern city would do justice, because you could renovate old buildings and renovate while implementing modern and attractive projects. Nor would there be the stupid ideological struggle that afflicts some people who believe that one must always choose between something and that there can be no diversity in this world.


That is why I say that Austria lacks capitalism. In Austria there is far too much socialism. If you take it exactly, Austria is an interventionist system. But these state interventions have a socialist character, and that is why the country is being run down by the parties because the parties are looking at the special interests rather than the well-being of the whole population. This would only be possible through the free market economy.


So I'm not surprised that over time, Vienna becomes uglier and bleak. I am not surprised that there are no creative shops in Vienna, as they are in Toronto-West Queen West or in Shanghai-former French concession or in New York-Williamsburg. It does not surprise me that Vienna gives me the impression of a city that will preserve some for those who have money and those who have no money - thanks to state interventionism - a desolate environment is built. The construction projects are an expression of the economic condition of a society. Many of the founders' buildings in Vienna were privately built when the people had the money. That they are increasingly demolished in a time in which not all but quite a few people lack the money is no wonder.


In Shanghai, where a Chinese middle class has grown, the construction projects of the new shoppers are adjusting. There are lifestyle restaurants, vegan restaurants, creative boutiques and SHops, there are more and more waterfront promenades with museums and art studios for people who want to enjoy themselves in their free time. What happened in Shanghai is insanity in a positive sense. The westernmost city of China is developing into a dreamlike metropolis and proves more and more the good taste that people can afford increasingly. Of course, not everything is so golden, the political system is not exactly humanitarian. But for the fact that China is an authoritarian state, the Shanghai government is trying very hard to approach people as far as it is allowed. Anyway, I get that with me. In London, Toronto, Sydney, New York, Los Angeles, etc. also created great projects. These are places that are known for sympathizing with the idea of ​​entrepreneurial freedom and allowing investment. Also Dubai. Even in Africa there is a touch of optimism. But you have to see what will happen in Africa.


In Austria, the market economy was once levered out by social democracy due to the associated redistribution policy (from poor to rich). Because in reality there is never a distribution mechanism that goes from rich to poor. The poor are always harmed. First, because they are directly damaged and another time, because the burden of a richer does not create a job. They always stay poor when the state intervenes. And another time, the market economy is being undermined by the conservative party, which operates a policy of privilege, hampering competition and free enterprise. The green party is burdening people with the higher costs of their green policies, and the nationalist party does not stand for cosmopolitan, investment-friendly and global thinking. She also serves special interests and wants higher public spending for her clientele. And the only liberal party is not even consistent in being liberal. The market economy in Austria is a poor pig. And so I am not surprised that the quality of the projects in my eyes is below average. If Austria opened its markets to foreign investment, the labor market would be de-nationalized and everyone could work for what they want, who they want, how much money they want, and 100% freedom of contract, then all they would need was market money and the population in Austria in 10 years, so far that it could compete with the noblest construction projects on earth. Maybe less than 10 years. Maybe only 5 years. But the fact is that there is no other way to realize quality projects for the masses. For the wealthy individual, there will always be a good-looking project. Also in Austria. But here we are talking about mass production of high quality and it will decrease as wealth decreases and it will increase as wealth increases.


And of course these are also phenomena that exist in other countries. All these state interventions have created a discomfort in the culture that has promoted right-wing collectivism.


----------



## Castilla la vieja

Shanghainese said:


> In Austria, it is necessary to deregulate the labor market so that people who have no work can find a job and then do their part to increase the wealth of society as a whole. Increasing production will make Austrians richer and leave more money for more luxurious spending. These can be reflected in an increase in the attractiveness of architecture.
> 
> 
> Disestablishment the construction industry would cut costs for consumers while motivating each company to raise its quality. The goal is to satisfy the needs and to fulfill people's wishes.
> 
> 
> That's what free entrepreneurship can do.
> 
> Then it would be good either to convert the euro into free market money or at least to stop inflation and depreciation of the euro. This benefits some while others are getting poorer and can afford less and less.
> 
> 
> Foreign investment in Austria must be liberalized. There must be no restriction on who wants to invest in which venture.
> 
> 
> These are some key points in which the cityscape of a modern city would do justice, because you could renovate old buildings and renovate while implementing modern and attractive projects. Nor would there be the stupid ideological struggle that afflicts some people who believe that one must always choose between something and that there can be no diversity in this world.
> 
> 
> That is why I say that Austria lacks capitalism. In Austria there is far too much socialism. If you take it exactly, Austria is an interventionist system. But these state interventions have a socialist character, and that is why the country is being run down by the parties because the parties are looking at the special interests rather than the well-being of the whole population. This would only be possible through the free market economy.
> 
> 
> So I'm not surprised that over time, Vienna becomes uglier and bleak. I am not surprised that there are no creative shops in Vienna, as they are in Toronto-West Queen West or in Shanghai-former French concession or in New York-Williamsburg. It does not surprise me that Vienna gives me the impression of a city that will preserve some for those who have money and those who have no money - thanks to state interventionism - a desolate environment is built. The construction projects are an expression of the economic condition of a society. Many of the founders' buildings in Vienna were privately built when the people had the money. That they are increasingly demolished in a time in which not all but quite a few people lack the money is no wonder.
> 
> 
> In Shanghai, where a Chinese middle class has grown, the construction projects of the new shoppers are adjusting. There are lifestyle restaurants, vegan restaurants, creative boutiques and SHops, there are more and more waterfront promenades with museums and art studios for people who want to enjoy themselves in their free time. What happened in Shanghai is insanity in a positive sense. The westernmost city of China is developing into a dreamlike metropolis and proves more and more the good taste that people can afford increasingly. Of course, not everything is so golden, the political system is not exactly humanitarian. But for the fact that China is an authoritarian state, the Shanghai government is trying very hard to approach people as far as it is allowed. Anyway, I get that with me. In London, Toronto, Sydney, New York, Los Angeles, etc. also created great projects. These are places that are known for sympathizing with the idea of ​​entrepreneurial freedom and allowing investment. Also Dubai. Even in Africa there is a touch of optimism. But you have to see what will happen in Africa.
> 
> 
> In Austria, the market economy was once levered out by social democracy due to the associated redistribution policy (from poor to rich). Because in reality there is never a distribution mechanism that goes from rich to poor. The poor are always harmed. First, because they are directly damaged and another time, because the burden of a richer does not create a job. They always stay poor when the state intervenes. And another time, the market economy is being undermined by the conservative party, which operates a policy of privilege, hampering competition and free enterprise. The green party is burdening people with the higher costs of their green policies, and the nationalist party does not stand for cosmopolitan, investment-friendly and global thinking. She also serves special interests and wants higher public spending for her clientele. And the only liberal party is not even consistent in being liberal. The market economy in Austria is a poor pig. And so I am not surprised that the quality of the projects in my eyes is below average. If Austria opened its markets to foreign investment, the labor market would be de-nationalized and everyone could work for what they want, who they want, how much money they want, and 100% freedom of contract, then all they would need was market money and the population in Austria in 10 years, so far that it could compete with the noblest construction projects on earth. Maybe less than 10 years. Maybe only 5 years. But the fact is that there is no other way to realize quality projects for the masses. For the wealthy individual, there will always be a good-looking project. Also in Austria. But here we are talking about mass production of high quality and it will decrease as wealth decreases and it will increase as wealth increases.
> 
> 
> And of course these are also phenomena that exist in other countries. All these state interventions have created a discomfort in the culture that has promoted right-wing collectivism.


Pardon my ignorance, but I do not see the relationship you are making here.
Has this anything to do with urban planning?

If you are offering China as an example of Urban planning, please take a look in how the ultracapitalism has destroyed most of the classic city centers of cities like Beijing or Shangai.


----------



## Ykir

It's utterly shocking to see some of the things they they have done to Vienna recently! Many of the completely new developments on the outskirts looks really nice but most of the replacements and roof extensions looks like crap. New developments should be concentrated to places outside of the historic parts, with some exceptions if the modern additions are really high quality. Otherwise if there's a need to modernize some buildings they shoud hide the new structures behind the old facades and classical looking roofs! And I say this being someone who's positive to many new developments. But new architecture in historical areas should be alowed only sometimes if it brings harmony or really high quality or looks really interesting.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: Residential Building [Schönbrunner Straße 217]*

# Use: residential
*# District: 12th Meidling [western]*
# Status: completed 2018

Before / After


----------



## wakka12

:nuts:
How is the building on the right from 2018!! do viennese architects get in a time machine and transport their building materials back from the 1960's


----------



## ValterPravnik

I didn't trust my eyes when I read the last 3 pages and I literally had to stop my tears.

It is unbelievable that such historic buildings, some almost 300 years old, are being destroyed to build sub-mediocre buildings OF THE SAME HEIGHT that look like shit.


I immediatly filled out the contact sheet for the Vienna city council that was linked here in the last page.

If you love arhitecture, please take 5 minutes and write them. 

https://www.wien.gv.at/formularserv...srp3s4WrOwST6HRvYm6qW7SXqydtXbMzHoxZi9KV8bp4=


----------



## ValterPravnik

And please someone from Vienna create a thread dedicated only to recently destroyed arhitectoral perls from Vienna and collect the pictures hno:


----------



## wakka12

Did anyone who sent a letter get a reply by any chance?
And yes Id urge everyone to please contribute, the more people who contact them, the more possibility it could change something. Especially if they see such concern from foreigners who have no vested interests in vienna whatsoever, might even help further to motivate change


----------



## Balkanada

@Shanghainese it's interesting that you bring up Toronto as a championing example of the direction you would like to see Vienna go in, because I think it's really not a good example. Most of what's been built here in as dull and monotonous as the buildings that are replacing these historical ones in Vienna. And if you think we have a free market for planning and development then you couldn't be more wrong, there's a lot of red tape here with what the zoning by-law and official plan that new buildings must conform to, otherwise it's a costly and time consuming process to amend

@wakka12 I just sent them an email. Unfortunately I don't speak German so I had to write it in English so hopefully they don't ignore it

On topic: I'm horrified by how many nice historical buildings are still being demolished, and I'm shocked that a city like Vienna doesn't have tougher heritage protection regulations and I really hope to see some changes there, including retroactively disapproving some demolitions including this one. This just can't happen


----------



## Castilla la vieja

wakka12 said:


> Did anyone who sent a letter get a reply by any chance?
> And yes Id urge everyone to please contribute, the more people who contact them, the more possibility it could change something. Especially if they see such concern from foreigners who have no vested interests in vienna whatsoever, might even help further to motivate change


Yes I have had a reply.

They told me that they have forwarded the inquiry to Vienna´s World Cultural Heritage officer.

Let´s hope that they do something about it. If not, Vienna is in big threat of loosing it´s UNESCO heritage status. (Something that has happened only to two cities in the world: Oman and Dresden).


----------



## Castilla la vieja

Castilla la vieja said:


> Yes I have had a reply.
> 
> They told me that they have forwarded the inquiry to Vienna´s World Cultural Heritage officer.
> 
> Let´s hope that they do something about it. If not, Vienna is in big threat of loosing it´s UNESCO heritage status. (Something that has happened only to two cities in the world: Oman and Dresden).


I am also thinking to write UNESCO world heritage comitee, listing some of the demolitions of 19-20th century buildings in Vienna.

The more pressure the city council receives, the better.


----------



## wakka12

Castilla la vieja said:


> Yes I have had a reply.
> 
> They told me that they have forwarded the inquiry to Vienna´s World Cultural Heritage officer.
> 
> Let´s hope that they do something about it. If not, Vienna is in big threat of loosing it´s UNESCO heritage status. (Something that has happened only to two cities in the world: Oman and Dresden).


Yes I got a message saying the same thing. my letter is also in english so I hope Im not ignored either! I guess they can get the main gist of points by using google translate.
Liverpool is also on the most endangered UNESCO world cities list, but not for demolishing heritage, as far as Im aware, but building skyscrapers on the waterfront. Which look rather nice, from what Ive seen


----------



## biosciemax

The UNESCO usually only cares about hight. No matter what the new fillers look like, if they’re an inch higher than the adjacent buildings, they go nuts. 
See the current debate about Vienna loosing its status with regards to the detestable hotel intercontinental being replaced by a higher building. Hight is all that matters... don’t expext much from them.


----------



## biosciemax

Liverpool waters scheme has been rescheduled and is now a joke. I don’t think this is what is needed to honour our cultural heritage.


----------



## wakka12

I agree in the case of liverpool. But the skyscraper proposed in the centre of Vienna is just horrible and I think UNESCO are right to be worried about it


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Hietzinger Haupstraße 100 - 102]*

Demolition: 2015/2016
New residential building: 2018 u/c 
*District: 13th Hietzing*





































U/C


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Weinzingergasse 5-7]*

Demolition: 2016/2017
*District: 19th Döbling*


----------



## Castilla la vieja

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Weinzingergasse 5-7]*
> 
> Demolition: 2016/2017
> *District: 19th Döbling*


Hit by the Neptunes, I wonder if there has not beeen any opposition from the own locals from Vienna.

It seems most of these demolitions have happened from 2012 onwards. Nobody in Vienna are raising their voices against such a sacrifice of their heritage??

I know somebody said previously that they have recently passed a law to protect buildings constructed prior to 1945. Before this law, nothing prevented these kind of things from happening??


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

There are some small groups which are fighting against the demolition of the heritage and most of the time the locals are very unhappy with the situation. After some days of attention the story is gone and the building is lost. Because of the big amount of Gründerzeit Buildings the Viennese people do not really realize whats happening. They always take one out there and there and there – random-like - so the new cityscape comes slowly and sneaky. The biggest non-profit player in the" preservation-game" you can contact is called "Initiative Denklmalschutz": http://www.initiative-denkmalschutz.at/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Thanks for the good explanation! The problem with modern architecture you can also see at the development area next to the new central station. To give you some examples:

Skytower (2016)










Quartier Belvedere Central (u/c)




























Star Inn (2016)










Quartiershaus (approved)










"The Metropolitan" (approved)










Serviced Apartments Sonnwendviertel (u/c)



















Apartments Sonnwendviertel (2016 - 2018 / random)













































































































So if the stop is the demolition of the heritage - that's fine! But you can not stop this style of architecture in Vienna. The true problem remains unsolved!


----------



## RiseUp

I think this has to do with the mentality regarding architecture here in Vienna. When building new buildings, the only thing that matters is whether it's cheap or not. There is virtually no discussion about the quality of modern architecture, neither in politics nor in the media. All that matters is the price tag.


----------



## wakka12

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Hietzinger Haupstraße 100 - 102]*
> 
> Demolition: 2015/2016
> New residential building: 2018 u/c
> *District: 13th Hietzing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U/C


Well that building is of somewhat similar quality to the building it replaced thankfully, for once!I think I might even prefer it to the historical building. So its not that big a deal. The demolition of heritage is still so bloody unnecessary though


----------



## wakka12

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> ^^
> 
> Thanks for the good explanation! The problem with modern architecture you can also see at the development area next to the new central station. To give you some examples:
> 
> Skytower (2016)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quartier Belvedere Central (u/c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if the stop is the demolition of the heritage - that's fine! But you can not stop this style of architecture in Vienna. The true problem remains unsolved!


Its interesting because before I visited this thread I had this certain image of vienna in my head,in my country Vienna is known as a place of high quality modern architecure and amazing historical preservation/restoration, I dont know why, obviously it does not deserve either title, but thats how it is known internationally, I honestly have no idea why though now


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: Residential Building [Trinkhausstraße 18]*

# Use: residential
*# District: 11th Simmering [south]*
# Status: completed 2017

Rendering 










Result


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Residential Building [Triester Straße 40]*

# Use: residential
*# District: 10th Favoriten [south]*
# Status: u/c


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Update: Residential Building [Schönbrunner Straße 25-27]*

# Use: residential
*# District: 10th Favoriten [south]*
# Status: completed 2017


----------



## biosciemax

who builds like that in the 2000s?
shocking. as if they followed a plan to destroy the beauty of Vienna. There is virtually no sense for Architecture in Austria. As i said before, the only thing that raises peoples bottoms from their chairs is, when a building of certain hight will be build. This usually is followed by mass demonstrations, which means the people still care about something.


----------



## Titan Man

wakka12 said:


> Its interesting because before I visited this thread I had this certain image of vienna in my head,in my country Vienna is known as a place of high quality modern architecure and amazing historical preservation/restoration, I dont know why, obviously it does not deserve either title, but thats how it is known internationally, I honestly have no idea why though now


Exactly, that image is especially strong here in Croatia, since Vienna was our capital for a long time, so we share our history, even though it wasn't pretty. We forumers from Croatia often joke how some people call Zagreb "the little Vienna" because we believed that Zagreb can never compare with Vienna's amazing heritage policies and its respect for its rich history. Now I see that's not quite the case. I hope UNESCO or some other organization intervenes, they're pushing it way too far with these demolitions.


----------



## Josp64

Come on, its rather ridiculous what you´re writing about Vienna!

Is there some new federation to mess and to speak badly about the austrian capital, especially from users from the previous "Kronländer"??

Could be.....they never loved the Viennese....

Honestly, either Zagreb nor Zadar or some other cities with former austrian architecture stock can be compared with Vienna, not a little bit!!

Could be that some old buildings of the austrian period exists there, I do not really know these towns, but this is rather because of some lack of money, not because of sense for ancient survival!

Vienna is of course one of the cities in Europe with extraordinary architecture, old and modern.....and this will never change, if you would like it or not!

It is a matter of fact, that the old building mass will continue to exist, and the modern buildings are not worse than any other new constructions in other countries, come on, look at them, I don´t know or recognized very interesting residential houses, especially in the ordinary level of functional buildings!

Be honest, where in Europe it is better???? 

Vienna always will shine among the flagship towns in the world!!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Donaufelder Straße 238 (2018)*


----------



## wakka12

What is even behind that 20 foot solid concrete windowless wall????


----------



## Turgeman

uke:

:cripes:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> The transformation of the Donaufelder Straße (22nd District) is an architectural nightmare! Some examples:
> 
> Donaufelder Straße 217 (before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A collection of some new residential buildings (Donaufelder Straße):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 2015!


:down:


----------



## CB31

majkello777 said:


> I'm sorry but this thread is pianfull to watch! what kind of imbecil is running vienna at the moment?? This is beyond any excuses they can make! it looks like they purposely destroying classical German architecture. they could easly safe those facades at least so it looks like slowly but very conseqently destroying Vienna!!!


This is so true 

Vienna stop this destruction.


----------



## wakka12

And those streets could easily pass for some street in a heavily bombed post war city, it just beggars belief that a city would willingly inflict this upon itself


----------



## Galro

Is there a lot of corruption in Vienna? I don't make sense to me that population and the politicians of Vienna would willfully allow this to happen otherwise. :dunno:


----------



## Turgeman

Galro said:


> Is there a lot of corruption in Vienna? I don't make sense to me that population and the politicians of Vienna would willfully allow this to happen otherwise. :dunno:


There certainly is some level of corruption. It is a Catholic and southern city, not like Oslo. :lol:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

wakka12 said:


> What is even behind that 20 foot solid concrete windowless wall????


Some kind of modern portico i guess. It seems that Viennese people do not prefer windows to the main street, so they have located the entrances there. Maybe there was a plan to green it!? Finally it looks like a multi-story parking garage.


----------



## Architecture lover

Honestly if Vienna is so wealthy as previously stated then why is the recent architecture so low in both aesthetics and quality? Those residential buildings look very cheep. Also that massive building (is it a car parking?), the one covered with gray (what seems to be a plastic material) to be more precise, lacks imagination and quality. 

Maybe you should focus on posting better examples of projects, it appears to me that there's too much negativity in the last few pages, and I suppose Vienna is still a beautiful city.


----------



## wakka12

Yeh, I find it hard to believe there arent nicer things being built in Vienna..there must be? Cities in much poorer developing countries on this forum are posting current construction projects that very very significantly better quality than most of these projects posted here


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Gatterholzgasse 22]*

Demolition: 2017
New residential building: 2018 u/c 
*District: 12th Meidling*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Sobieskigasse 35]*

Demolition: 2015
New residential building: 2017
*District: 9th Alsergrund*

Before









After


----------



## wakka12

I dont understand how vienna still retains such a strongly historic atmosphere with such ridiculously high levels of needless demolitions occurring


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Borschkegasse 14]*

Demolition: 2014
New residential building: 2016
*District: 9th Alsergrund*

Before









After


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Turgeman said:


> Funny that you don't mention Donaufelder Straße 241 (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147681915&postcount=949). In my opinion, this is the most shocking case of them all. The argument that it was only a two storey structure may be sensible but the aesthetic loss trumps (ahem) everything. :wallbash:


Indeed, it was very pretty. The whole street was charming but it was very low density with mostly one and two story buildings. Maybe the city felt it would be too complicated or that it wasn't worth trying to realize plans that would preserve the pre-existing facades and possibly extend them. As much as it pains me to lose these little cottages and to see what they are being replaced with, I rather lose these over the 4-6 story tenements that I listed. That said, if I was Vienna's conservator, I would have seriously fought to preserve the facades of structures like Donaufelder Straße 241 and 217 and have them extended instead if density was the issue. 

As for the new constructions on the street, they are just too austere, monotonous, and look too imposingly large. The builders prioritized cost and functionality over everything else. 

Part of what makes a neighborhood charming and beautiful is a good use of color, variety and moderate dimensions. I would have redesigned the street by preserving at least some of the facades and extending them while maybe adding some classically-inspired infills. The plot sizes would have been small and I would have varied the heights of the buildings slightly in addition to using a variety of colors that harmonize well with one another. As it is now, the neighborhood looks very depressing if you ask me with all these over-sized gray buildings. 



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Sobieskigasse 35]*
> 
> Demolition: 2015
> New residential building: 2017
> *District: 9th Alsergrund*





Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Borschkegasse 14]*
> 
> Demolition: 2014
> New residential building: 2016
> *District: 9th Alsergrund*


Now these two are just distressing to see. Neither were masterpieces but they were incredibly pleasant and certainly contributed to their neighborhood's classical and old-world charm. The replacements are inferior, especially on Sobieskigasse. There is little excuse for these.


----------



## majkello777

I Don't actually believe my eyes!! This is so said and so wrong! Someone should create a new thread in this forum and call it Destruction of Vienna. What is stopping them from saving facade on this buildings???


----------



## heymikey1981

This thread makes me feel better about London's destruction. Vienna's destruction seems to be more extensive.


----------



## wakka12

heymikey1981 said:


> This thread makes me feel better about London's destruction. Vienna's destruction seems to be more extensive.


I agree. I feel as though I was completely over dramatic about whats ocurring in london since I saw the vienna thread :lol:
The major difference with london is though that the modern replacements are good quality.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

wakka12 said:


> The major difference with london is though that the modern replacements are good quality.


I don't get it. There is a thread which is called "the best contemporary residential buildings in Vienna". The thread only has two pages! 

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1922134


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

One of the best residential projects in 2017:



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Update: Residential Building [Wolfshof - Wolfganggasse]*
> 
> *# Features: two new residential buildings, reorganization of the patio *
> # Use: residential
> # Units: 60
> *# District: 12th Meidling [south]*
> # Status: u/c
> 
> Before and after (Google Maps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfgangasse 55-57*


----------



## EseLerele

OMG Wien! what the hell are you doing with your heritage? One of the most beautifull cities in europe is going todissapear! pfffffff


----------



## wakka12

Turgeman said:


> Close enough: http://www.marschler.at/wien-1900/22-donaustadt/donaufelder-strasse-241-hopfhaus.htm
> 
> 
> For those who don't speak German: this official letter says that the status of the building has been examined twice by the federal commission and that it has twice been found as not worthy of preservation. It can't get more deliberate than that.


Incredibly strange. I dont know why they think 20th C heritage is somehow not worthy of preservation. Anyway all I can say is at least they care about their heritage which is older than that..


----------



## Jackonod

wakka12 said:


> Do they actually say 'we demolish 19th c buildings'?? So all these demolitions are some kind of point or something?


This is a consequence of the brainwashing modern and postmodern. The story started with the Le Courbusier - plan: they "minimalized" many facades, destructed the stuccos from the 19th century historicist buildings, on the 50s, 60s, 70s. Nowadays they not bothering with this: they simply destroying the whole building, without heart pain their 19th century heritage, which is out of the historical inner city...The whole thing only because of a crazy aesthetic idea, that "historicism isn't a precious architectural style". Even the people loving much more, than the mainly ugly postmodernism. This is the consequence when lifeless university professors dictating for the city leaders...


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Bauernmarkt 21]*

Demolition: 2017
*District: 1st Innere Stadt*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Replacement


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Rüdengasse 7-9]*

Demolition: 2015
*District: 3rd District*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Endangered [Taborstraße 18]*

District: 2nd Leopoldstadt 






















http://www.meinbezirk.at/leopoldstadt/lokales/es-war-einmal-das-hotel-national-in-wien-d779337.html

Wien, 2. Bezirk, Art of Facades of Vienna (Taborstraße/Schmelzgasse) by Josef Lex (misión cumplida!), auf Flickr

Wien, 2. Bezirk, Art of Facades of Vienna - Taborstraße/Schmelzgasse by Josef Lex (misión cumplida!), auf Flickr


----------



## o0ink

And he feeds the shitstorm every day... :lol:


----------



## wakka12

Farmers market replacement is cool..a lot of these baroque buildings are extremely plain so sometimes in vienna the biggest loss is choosing to build a really ugly building in their place and making the city worse

There is still something unsettling about seeing demolition of old buildings though it reminds me of dystopian films a lot tbh.


----------



## Bidelson

I'm constantly following the skyscrapercity.com website, but I write sparingly, sorry but it's just shockingly sad and my God where it's happening... in Vienna! ... how is this possible.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

I got a response from the city to the email I sent last week!



> Dear Mr. ___ ___
> 
> Many thanks for your Feedback.
> It's our aim to protect high value historical architecture.
> So we will change the building law in the autumn 2018, that in future there wouldn't be possible zu demolish a building of architectural interest, which was built before 1945.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ___ ____
> 
> Magistratsabteilung 19 - Architektur und Stadtgestaltung
> Dezernat Begutachtung


----------



## Turgeman

Towers_&_Spires said:


> I got a response from the city to the email I sent last week!


And until that law comes into effect, they will demolish as many irreplaceable buildings as they can... hno:


----------



## wakka12

Towers_&_Spires said:


> I got a response from the city to the email I sent last week!


Why this law didnt exist long ago is beyond me..but finally, some sense..


----------



## Ni3lS

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Endangered [Taborstraße 18]*
> 
> District: 2nd Leopoldstadt


I used to live on that street  That building is such a gem, hope it stays..


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

You can follow this group on facebook:

https://de-de.facebook.com/tabor18/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

This facebook group fights for the preservation of the building Landstraßer Gürtel 17: https://de-de.facebook.com/altmieter30/





Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Vienna Sightseeing! The residential next to it was built in 2014!


----------



## Grotlaufen

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> ^^
> 
> You can follow this group on facebook:
> 
> https://de-de.facebook.com/tabor18/



How about this for a proposal: The hospital gets to keep the facade and in return may demolish and rebuild everything behind it as they see fit but with adaptations to the kept facade. You get a "new" building suited for their needs behind a classical beautiful exterior. The hospital administration won't look like jerks and the streetscape will be as it "always" has been there (maybe I missed something but I couldn't find any report on the state of the interior of the building).


----------



## ValterPravnik

I wrote a letter to the link posted some weeks ago and recieved this answer:



> Sehr geehrter Herr *****
> 
> Noch in diesem Jahr 2018 ist vorgesehen die Wiener Bauordnung zu novellieren, sodass der Abbruch von historisch wertvollen Gebäuden nicht mehr möglich sein wird.
> Dieses von Ihnen angeführte "neue Gesetz, das den Abbruch von Gebäuden, welche vor 1945 errichtet wurden" ist die oben zitierte Wiener Bauordnung.
> Deren Novellierung ist noch nicht, soll aber noch heuer, im Landesrat beschlossen werden.
> Ich hoffe, dass Sie diese Nachricht beruhigen kann.
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Dipl. Ing. Robert Kniefacz





> Dear Mr. x
> 
> It is planned to amend the Vienna Building Regulations before the end of 2018, so that the demolition of historically valuable buildings will no longer be possible.
> This "new law to demolish buildings erected before 1945" is the above-mentioned Vienna Building Code.
> Their amendment has not yet been passed, but is to be passed by the state council before the end of this year.
> I hope this message can reassure you.
> 
> 
> With kind regards
> 
> Dipl. Ing. Robert Kniefacz
> 
> Translated with www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## wakka12

Why was this law introduced, was it because of locals being very unhappy about the demolitions occurring?


----------



## Jack Daniel

In Melbourne Australia facadism is very common. Demolish the whole building. Keep the facade.



db2 said:


>


----------



## wakka12

facadism is extremely common throughout most 'historic ' cities in europe, I think its great, get to maintain beautiful streets and developers can change the internal layout to whatever they want to make the building more economically viable for them for what ever purpose they want it to be for


----------



## Galro

I don't like that kind of facadism shown in the Melbourne example. You might as well demolish the building as far as I care then. I don't think that should be seen as an alternative to properly preserve it.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation [Mariahilfer Gürtel]*

*District: 15th Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus*
2018

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part II


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Part III


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Renovation + Rooftop Extension [Marchfeldstraße 21]*

*District: 20th Brigittenau*

Before



















U/C


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Karolinenhof // Jedleseer Straße 75]*
> 
> *District: 21st Floridsdorf*
> 
> Demolition of an art nouveau building (approved // 2018):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renderings of the "replacement" are not available yet...
> 
> *The building is next to the Karl-Seitz-Hof (social housing // Red Vienna):*


*Update Karolinenhof*




























The replacement :nuts:


----------



## wakka12

I must say I think the replacement is quite decent looking, and possibly just because its a bit run down maybe but the old building is very depressing looking


----------



## biosciemax

thats due to the careless rooftop extension. the old building is aestheticly vastly superior to the replacement. it is a terrible loss.


----------



## wakka12

Brussels really..? I tried looking on google maps..by randomly dropping the street view all over the entire city in all different districts, and it seems like a very well preserved city especially in areas off the main boulevards with entire preserved streets..which parts are you referring to that were lost? Because from a foreign visitors eyes it has significantly more preserved heritage than the average city!
My own city only had a handful of bombs dropped on it in WW2 and still demolished 60% of all buildings that existed before 1945 and we are still to this day filling in gaps in the urban fabric due to so much 60s-80's 'slum clearance' so it could be a lot worse lol. Brussels still has tens of thousands of stunning old buildings, I mean what else could you ask for! every city on earth has lost a relatively significant part of its historic core. Thankfully most european cities are still recognisable as their old selves, while many american and south american and asian and australian cities look as though they were settled during the 60's and have only but a sparse few remnants of their beautiful past's


Also , urban planning in the UK was much much worse than anything ever inflicted upon Brussels. All major british cities bar london and edinburgh suffered catastrophic social and cultural losses thanks to 60's planners who demolished divided and dissected communities with absurdly unnecessary spaghetti bowl motorways


----------



## Shanghainese

For my taste, Vienna is too old and I am expressly in favor of demolishing old houses in Vienna, as long as they are replaced by stylish new buildings and in their ground floors stylish cafes and boutiques find their way.

If the project "Bauernmarkt 21" really be built as high quality as in the picture, then I am glad for Vienna. An extravagant building form with a light-flooded, stylish glass front for a hopefully great eatery. I would wish for more from Vienna and you should demolish more old houses for such modern projects.

Only a city ready to tear down old ones to reinvent itself remains alive.


----------



## wakka12

Shanghainese said:


> For my taste, Vienna is too old and I am expressly in favor of demolishing old houses in Vienna, as long as they are replaced by stylish new buildings and in their ground floors stylish cafes and boutiques find their way.
> 
> If the project "Bauernmarkt 21" really be built as high quality as in the picture, then I am glad for Vienna. An extravagant building form with a light-flooded, stylish glass front for a hopefully great eatery. I would wish for more from Vienna and you should demolish more old houses for such modern projects.
> 
> Only a city ready to tear down old ones to reinvent itself remains alive.


Thats not true. Some of the most architecturally innovative cities on earth have strict heritage conservation and create interesting modern architecture outside their old town core, such as amsterdam. On the other hand, I consider cities that neglect and destroy heritage under a short sighted and ignorant mindset that tries to mimic other plastic megacities to be complete cultural backwaters


----------



## Turgeman

Shanghainese said:


> Only a city ready to tear down old ones to reinvent itself remains alive.



That's an opinion. And here is the universal truth about opinions:


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed [Liniengasse 36]*

*District: 6th Mariahilf*
2018

*Before*










*After*


----------



## Turgeman

wakka12 said:


> Brussels really..? I tried looking on google maps..by randomly dropping the street view all over the entire city in all different districts, and it seems like a very well preserved city especially in areas off the main boulevards with entire preserved streets..which parts are you referring to that were lost?



This is, I'm afraid, a very naïve way of studying the world's ills. Travel by Google Earth is a great thing but it has real limits, if only that you don't get a measure of the noises and the smells in the streets...
You should at least read this article for a start: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brusselization. The plight of Brussels has been well documented. Things have gotten better recently, there is no doubt about that, but what has been senselessly destroyed is lost.


----------



## wakka12

Turgeman said:


> This is, I'm afraid, a very naïve way of studying the world's ills. Travel by Google Earth is a great thing but it has real limits, if only that you don't get a measure of the noises and the smells in the streets...
> You should at least read this article for a start: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brusselization. The plight of Brussels has been well documented. Things have gotten better recently, there is no doubt about that, but what has been senselessly destroyed is lost.


Well I know from hearing from people who visited the city that brussels has problems with being 'boring' (in many peoples opinions, but I think it looks nice) and also massive traffic issues but the poster was saying specifically that brussels historical buildings are few and far between when there clearly is quite a vast historical fabric remaining


----------



## Turgeman

wakka12 said:


> Well I know from hearing from people who visited the city that brussels has problems with being 'boring' (in many peoples opinions, but I think it looks nice) and also massive traffic issues but the poster was saying specifically that brussels historical buildings are few and far between when there clearly is quite a vast historical fabric remaining


Brussels is not boring and it has many nice buildings, especially churches, left. But it is true and simply a fact that the name of the city has become a byword for "insensible modernization". People who call Brussels boring, btw, are generally either from Paris or enamoured with Paris. I've heard the same kind of people call Milano "ugly"...


----------



## kanye

May 09
RFL_9560 by Robert F. Photography, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

^^

Some nice pics of the Viennese skyline

Sunrise Vienna Skyline by Robert F. Photography, auf Flickr

Vienna, warm & cold by Efrain Rodriguez, auf Flickr

chillen an der alten donau by Gerhard Haindl, auf Flickr

Good afternoon Vienna! by kareszzz, auf Flickr

night owls by Stefan Baumann, auf Flickr

Wien / Vienna by Stephan Rudolph, auf Flickr

"Hundertwasser" Müllverbrennungsanlage Wien by Tamás Péter, auf Flickr

Window Count by Michael Dittrich, auf Flickr

RFL_9031 by Robert F. Photography, auf Flickr

Beč / Vienna 2015. by Milan Z81, auf Flickr


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

Summary of highrise-projects:

175m DC Tower 2 [2019 - 2022]
167m Danube Flats [on hold]
155m Forum Tower [2018 - 2020]
145m Handelskai 100 [on hold]
145m Handelskai 100 [on hold]
137m Austro Control Zentrale [2018 – 2020]
136m Marina Tower I [2018 - 2020]
130m Waterfront Handelskai [on hold]
126m Althangrund [competition]
126m MGC Plaza I [2019 - 2021]
120m DC Tower 3 [2018 - 2020]
120m Viertel Zwei Plus Tower [2020 - 2022]
116m GATE II [on hold]
115m MGC Plaza II [2019 - 2021]
114m TrIIIple I [u/c]
110m TrIIIple II [u/c]
110m Monte Laa I [on hold]
110m Forum Home [2018 - 2020]
105m ASA Tower [on hold]
104m MGC Plaza III [2019 - 2021]
101m TrIIIple III [u/c]
100m Monte Laa Residential [u/c]
100m Marina Tower II [on hold]
95m Nordbahnhof Tower I [competition]
90m Viertel Zwei Plus II [2020 – 2022]
88m HoHo Vienna [u/c]
88m The Icon Vienna [u/c]
82m Hochhaus Dresdner Straße [2019 – 2021]
82m Muthgasse [competition]
80m Nordbahnhof Tower II [2025]
80m Nordbahnhof Tower III [2025]
80m Nordwestbahnhof I [2025]
80m Nordwestbahnhof II [2025]
80m Nordwestbahnhof III [2025]
80m Nordwestbahnhof IV [2025]
75m Nordbahnhof Tower IV [2025]
66m Hotel Interconti [on hold]
66m Nordbahnhof Tower V [competition]
65m My Sky - Monte Laa [u/c]
65m Quartier Belvedere Centrale [u/c]
61m The Icon Vienna II [u/c]
60m Nordbahnhof VI [competition]
60m Park Apartments am Belvedere 1 [u/c]
60m Park Apartments am Belvedere 2 [u/c]
60m Park Apartments am Belvedere 3 [u/c]
60m Park Hotel am Belvedere [u/c]
60m Komet Hochhaus [on hold]
60m The Metropolitan [2019 - 2021]
60m Living Schweizergarten [2018 – 2020]
60m DC Flats [2020 - 2022]


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

I'm really hoping the city does follow through with its plans to minimize future destruction of beautiful architecture. I won't say I'd never visit but a boring modern Vienna composed of glass, steel, and concrete entices me far less to take a trip there!

I've been wondering though recently on what things are like in other Austrian cities. Are Linz, Graz, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Sankt Pölten, Salzburg, etc relatively well-preserved and worth seeing?


----------



## wakka12

Towers_&_Spires said:


> I'm really hoping the city does follow through with its plans to minimize future destruction of beautiful architecture. I won't say I'd never visit but a boring modern Vienna composed of glass, steel, and concrete entices me far less to take a trip there!
> 
> I've been wondering though recently on what things are like in other Austrian cities. Are Linz, Graz, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Sankt Pölten, Salzburg, etc relatively well-preserved and worth seeing?


Before this thread I would have assumed all were well preserved but after seeing what occurred here I dont want to find out!
Also Viennas city centre is still cared for and isnt suffering these kind of needless demolitions, these are more in the outer districts and its a unesco heritage site and doubt will ever change too much


----------



## Turgeman

Towers_&_Spires said:


> I'm really hoping the city does follow through with its plans to minimize future destruction of beautiful architecture. I won't say I'd never visit but a boring modern Vienna composed of glass, steel, and concrete entices me far less to take a trip there!
> 
> I've been wondering though recently on what things are like in other Austrian cities. Are Linz, Graz, Innsbruck, Klagenfurt, Sankt Pölten, Salzburg, etc relatively well-preserved and worth seeing?



I have been to Graz and to Salzburg recently and they are well preserved. Both are genuinely beautiful cities and really worth seeing (it goes without saying speaking of Salzburg, but Graz is full of treasures, too).


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: [Roof Extension Hackengasse]*

*District: 15th Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus*
2018




























http://goos.at/portfolio/dachgeschoss-hackengasse


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: [Roof Extension Burggasse]*

*District: 7th Neubau*
2017


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Approved [Roof Extension Mayssengasse 8]*

*District: 17th Hernals*
2019










http://www.crownd.at/projekte


----------



## WingTips

Thank you for the Photographs, but without more reference to Locality, Construction details, Master Plan, Full Explanation of Project, to most of us it means very little.


----------



## Josp64

Hey, you think that the other, smaller cities in Austria are preserved more and better than Vienna? You are crazy, sorry!!

Anyway, the cities from 80 000 in Klagenfurt to about 300 000 in Graz, the second biggest austrian town are not to compare with a 2 million city as Vienna, more than six times bigger than the next big city in Austria....but go to visit the city centre, and you will see and understand that your messages are nothing else than ridiculous....

Visit Vienna and you will experience one of the most beautiful and preserved city centres in the world!

Or what you think why Vienna is one UNESCO heritage site? You suppose for nothing and some modern buildings?? ))))


----------



## Shanghainese

Turgeman

Read Ludwig von Mises.


----------



## Shanghainese

In Austria there is a social construction. He is financed by taxpayers money and distorts the market for construction projects and he distorts the cityscape.
In Austria there is a monument protection which forbids that owners do with their property what they want.
All buildings that are under the state bell in Austria are financed by the state with tax money.
In Austria there are state regulations which prevent that there is a competition in the real estate market. Every state law increases the cost of the project, so there are no cheap and creative projects and no unusual projects that do not comply with state standards.
In Austria, standards will have to fall in the long run because state-enforced standards ignore and lower the level of prosperity. Competition would raise standards in the long term.
In Austria, special interests benefit at the expense of the poorer sections of the population because crony capitalism serves the more affluent.
Free people have the right to demolish old houses if they want to do it. However, the same freedom would most likely result in many old houses being preserved because people could afford it. Freedom creates prosperity. But the need to preserve old houses ultimately leads to their demolition.
The illusion of getting civilized life without a market economy is grotesque. This will be understood in Austria, when gradually the old houses expire and then really can not be preserved. One tends to protect the old houses only when they are allowed to be demolished, rebuilt or extended. But people also need the money for it. Inflation, regulation and taxation do not increase people's wealth, they lower it. The result is citizens who can not afford to rehabilitate their homes. Then it has to be demolished. It does not matter how you turn it, freedom and capitalism are without alternative.
Personally, I also find that Vienna is a city that has to open up to modern projects. It does the city good to rejuvenate. Stylish projects, high glass fronts in the ground floor zone, colorful LED lights, stylish greening of the sidewalks. This is the international style of good taste. That would bring Vienna more contrast to the old parts.


----------



## Shanghainese

I would like, if an architect reads here, that Vienna gets a stylish little neighborhood, as in Shanghai the Hengshanfang. Several small detached houses arranged in a shift around public spaces and squares. Where there are small cafes, restaurants, boutiques and paper shops. Both on the ground floor and in the upper floors. Outside are trees and plants. That would be something cool for Vienna and probably so popular that it would be overcrowded. But it would be another tourist highlight, which can only help to decelerate the previously overcrowded places.


----------



## Turgeman

Josp64 said:


> Hey, you think that the other, smaller cities in Austria are preserved more and better than Vienna? You are crazy, sorry!!



I am not crazy, I know Austria. That's the difference! 

In the last five years, I have spent time in Graz, Salzburg and Vienna. To see is to know (with reservations).


----------



## Turgeman

Shanghainese said:


> In Austria there is a social construction. He is financed by taxpayers money and distorts the market for construction projects and he distorts the cityscape.
> In Austria there is a monument protection which forbids that owners do with their property what they want.
> All buildings that are under the state bell in Austria are financed by the state with tax money.
> In Austria there are state regulations which prevent that there is a competition in the real estate market. Every state law increases the cost of the project, so there are no cheap and creative projects and no unusual projects that do not comply with state standards.
> In Austria, standards will have to fall in the long run because state-enforced standards ignore and lower the level of prosperity. Competition would raise standards in the long term.
> In Austria, special interests benefit at the expense of the poorer sections of the population because crony capitalism serves the more affluent.
> Free people have the right to demolish old houses if they want to do it. However, the same freedom would most likely result in many old houses being preserved because people could afford it. Freedom creates prosperity. But the need to preserve old houses ultimately leads to their demolition.
> The illusion of getting civilized life without a market economy is grotesque. This will be understood in Austria, when gradually the old houses expire and then really can not be preserved. One tends to protect the old houses only when they are allowed to be demolished, rebuilt or extended. But people also need the money for it. Inflation, regulation and taxation do not increase people's wealth, they lower it. The result is citizens who can not afford to rehabilitate their homes. Then it has to be demolished. It does not matter how you turn it, freedom and capitalism are without alternative.
> Personally, I also find that Vienna is a city that has to open up to modern projects. It does the city good to rejuvenate. Stylish projects, high glass fronts in the ground floor zone, colorful LED lights, stylish greening of the sidewalks. This is the international style of good taste. That would bring Vienna more contrast to the old parts.



You are a complete stranger to the concepts of history and of beauty.


----------



## Turgeman

Shanghainese said:


> I would like, if an architect reads here, that Vienna gets a stylish little neighborhood, as in Shanghai the Hengshanfang. Several small detached houses arranged in a shift around public spaces and squares. Where there are small cafes, restaurants, boutiques and paper shops. Both on the ground floor and in the upper floors. Outside are trees and plants. That would be something cool for Vienna and probably so popular that it would be overcrowded. But it would be another tourist highlight, which can only help to decelerate the previously overcrowded places.



No one in Europe needs the Chinese model. Talk to the South Americans, they may be interested!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Refurbishment [Windmühlgasse 26]*
District: 6th Mariahilf


Before [office building]










After [hotel]


----------



## Josp64

Turgeman

Look, good man, I live in Bregenz, capital of Vorarlberg, but I bought a flat in Vienna one year ago, I was there about 200 times since I was a young man, and I studied there for 3 years, so believe me, I know Vienna better than you!!

Shanghainese

There is not much to write about this crazy, neoliberal, ultraconservative point of view, for me that is nothing else than ridiculous and reactionary, and also misanthropic, and you have to look on Austria, its politics and the way people can live here in a high quality of life, not many parts of this world can offer this!!
It is one of the most wealthy and socially calmed countries in the world!
If China or the USA are positive examples for you than go and enjoy the life there, like you already did, I suppose!
Anyway, I hope you have much money, because these countries are one of the most anti-social and unequitable "spots" in our world!
Nothing would bring me there by own choice!

Believe, I am glad to live here in Austria, it is the much better country than China for example!
And not one city in China is able to reach the high standards in Vienna!


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

A nice homepage with many art nouveau buildings in Vienna: 

http://jugendstilwien.at/alle-standorte/?wpv-category=wien

For example

Seidengasse 25, 7th District











http://jugendstilwien.at/ort/seidengasse-25-7-bezirk-wien-neubau/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Lerchenfelder Straße 129, 7th District*







http://jugendstilwien.at/ort/lerchenfelder-str-129-1070-wien/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Westbahnstraße 27-29, 7th District*









http://jugendstilwien.at/ort/westbahnstrasse-27-29-7-bezirk-wien-neubau/


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Stubenring 8-10, 1st District*











http://jugendstilwien.at/ort/stubenring-8-10-1010-wien/#&gid=1&pid=9


----------



## Josp64

But, in Vienna there ARE many tours to promote for tourists, that´s the point, you know?! )

There are not only to see demolition and newly built houses! Anyway, there has to be much money to enlarge and modernize the city!


----------



## Koloman

Gorgeous Jugendstil-Stuff! 
Thanks, Hit, for showing what Vienna has to offer. I am still high from consuming the last few pages.


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Competition [Urban Development Area Nordbahnhof]*

*Building Plot: 1
Winner: AllesWirdGut Architektur*
Height: 60m


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Competition [Urban Development Area Nordbahnhof]*

*Building Plot: 6_B1
Winner: bevkperovic*
Height: 95m


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Competition [Viertel Zwei Plus]*

*Building Plot: Stallungen/Meiereistraße
Winner: Mario Cucinella*
Height: 120m, 90m






























https://www.mcarchitects.it/project/viertel-zwei-2


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed: [Roof Extension Kleine Stadtgutgasse 10]*

*District: 2nd Leopoldstadt*
2017




























http://www.stadterneuerungspreis.wien/index.php/ein2018-11


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*U/C [Quartier Preyersche Höfe]*

*District: 10th Favoriten*
Residential, Social Housing
800 Units




























Before










Now


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Completed [Laendyard Living ]*

*District: 3rd Landstraße*
Residential



















https://www.projekt-promotion.at/objekt/6479


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Heigerleinstraße 20-22]*

Demolition: 2018
*District: 16th Ottakring*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Zieglergasse 52, 53]*

Demolition: 2018
*District: 7th Neubau*
*
Zieglergasse 52*










*Zieglergasse 53*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition of the facade [Mariahilfer Straße 166 // Karmeliterhofgasse 1]*

Demolition: 2018
*District: 15th Rudolfsheim-Fünfhaus*


----------



## Hit_by_the_Neptunes

*Demolition [Radetzkystraße 24 - 26]*

Demolition: 2018
*District: 3rd Landstraße*

Developer destroys an inhabited building - there are still 25 tenants in the house


----------



## HCM1000

maxxe said:


> Next to the many crappy replacements and roof extensions, Vienna apparently got a multitude of great reconstructions, renovations and restorations of historic buildings aswell.
> Some great examples of the Jugendstil in the last posts! :applause:


If the roof extensions are done in a proper way, they don't look too bad. The problem is that some of them are clearly not.


----------



## Tiaren

My God Vienna, WTF are you doing?! D: It's not enough that they are uglifying historic buildings with modernist roof tumors, but they are also demolishing beautiful, historic buildings altogether.


----------



## Architecture lover

If someone would've told me that a city planing or protection of historical heritage in a 21st century environment would be so unthoughtful, and disgraceful, I would've never believed them.

Do these people have a sense or awareness about what they've been demolishing for so long now? Are parts like those above even protected? 

Are there any non-profit groups in Vienna that deal with protecting these buildings, or opposing these processes above?


----------



## Architecture lover

Anyway, the criticism aside. 
The winning project by Mario Cucinella for the building Plot: Stallungen/Meiereistraße looks absolutely stunning! Modern project of great quality unlike many unfortunate others.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> *Demolition [Heigerleinstraße 20-22]*
> 
> Demolition: 2018
> *District: 16th Ottakring*


Oh God, such a disdain for beauty! Just gouge out my eyes! 

Any ideas on what atrocity they will replace it with? hno:


----------



## Shanghainese

The word "destruction" is used very often. Either because a facade or the entire house is removed. This term may not apply. He is an ideological misunderstanding.

What really happens is a transformation of resources. Who defines what destruction is? That can not be determined arbitrarily. There have to be clear boundaries. Destruction is a violation of property rights. For example, if someone owns a building and someone destroys their façade or even the entire building, then this is called destruction. The transformation of a building that anyone calls worthy of preservation is not destruction but transformation.

The owner can not destroy his property if it changes, but he transforms his property. That's his right. The violation of property rights is called destruction.

Who wants to expropriate the owner to receive facades or buildings against the will of the owner, who destroys or violates the human right of the owner to determine his property.

If someone does not like what the existing owners do with their property, they must demand a free market so that every person can be enabled to become an owner. So there are alternatives to the behavior of the status quo.

If someone does not like what the existing construction companies are building or what the existing architectural firms are drawing, they must demand a free market for both industries so that there are more alternatives and competition.

Free market is always the opportunity to create alternatives to a present that frustrates and does not satisfy one.


----------



## wakka12

Preserving architecture, the most visible and present physical manifestation of human culture, should be preserved for future generations to learn from, thats is more important than allowing somebody who happens to be the owner of a building of merit at some given point in time do what they want on a whim for no other reasons than financial gain


----------



## Architecture lover

That's true! No mater how altruistic it sounds, it just happens to be truth, what bugs me the most is how people in Vienna are not even aware that the financial value of these buildings was bigger before putting low quality rooftops on top of actual roofs. Sooner or later they'll realize that the financial value is bigger as in the previous look, because most people that lost their heritage do realize that sooner or later and then they freak out around about how everything should look Classical all again. Which is really not cool because they'll end up with having zero to no remarkable buildings of new architectural style that are most definitely evolving, coming and going.


----------



## FelixMadero

Tiaren said:


> My God Vienna, WTF are you doing?! D: It's not enough that they are uglifying historic buildings with modernist roof tumors, but they are also demolishing beautiful, historic buildings altogether.


UNBELIVEABLE!!


----------



## Josp64

Hey, what are you talking about??

One of the detractors were once in Vienna, or are they talking about something they have no idea or experience of, or they write and announce the same rubbish than some writers before??

There are so many of historic buildings in Vienna, in very few instances you can see such cities on the world, so it´s simply not possible to preserve all of them, actually, and the time goes on!!

So, like I write before, the mixture of old and modern architecture in Vienna is quite outstanding, nobody can´t detain modern time, so the urban development goes on, and that´s simply and utterly ok!

If you write, it´s not to accept that roofs of this houses will be expand, it´s hard to understand your intentions!

If you would like to preserve historic substance, than you have to honour the fact that these buildings be modernized, otherwise it would be demolished!

So???


----------



## Slartibartfas

My two cents on roof top developments are that I am perfectly fine with the large majority of them. While I think it is a pity when spires and such get lost, in most cases only the usually bland roofs are sacrificed which are usually barely visible from the ground level. 

Sure they add a modern aspect to the cityscape but if done carefully, their visual imprint is actally fairly small. I am not against all more obvious or dominating roof developments either. There are some pretty ugly ones though, just like with any architecture you find those and those. 

The share of historic buildings in Vienna is extremely high in comparison to other cities of its size worldwide. Those buildings are by far and large not in the open air museum part of the very centre but more often than not in simple residential areas. In order to retain population density or even improve it, one needs those developments. After all, with relatively low impact on the buildings, one can increase living space by a third or so. That helps mitigating price preasure and a slow death of the city due a price spiral. 

Bottom line: I am not worried about the roof developments. What I am worried about is the destruction of old buildings as a whole and the rather terrible look of the average new residential block here.


----------



## o0ink

*DC-Tower 3 / 100m*

Prep works started:[/B]









©DanubeSailor









©DerStandard


----------



## o0ink

DC Tower 2 / 175m

*Construction of the little brother of already existing 250m DC Tower 1 will start in spring 2019:*









©innopido


----------



## o0ink

Marina Tower / 136m

*Prep works started:*



CityGhost said:


> Ein Foto von der Grube, gerade eben von mir aus der Ubahn fotografiert.











©profil.at


----------



## o0ink

TrIIIple / 114m / 110m / 101m

*Prep works ongoing:*



Mopkorn said:


> Der Beton fließt:











©pbs.twimg.com


----------



## o0ink

Austro Control Tower / 137m

*Prep works started, it's situated right next to the TrIIIple project:*



Mopkorn said:


> An der Ecke wird auch fleißig aufgeräumt und vorbereitet für den Austro (Control) Tower:


The two towers on the left are already existing. In the middle you see the Austro Control Tower and on the right the three TrIIIple Towers which are under prep (see post underneath):









©orf.at


----------



## o0ink

Danube Flats / 163m

*Demolishing of the old cinema building began. Construction should start in the beginning of 2019. It will be Austrias new tallest residential building.*

Left: DC Tower 2 (construction starts 2019)
Middle: DC Tower 3 (prep works started)
Right: Danube Flats (demolishing works started)



Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> Neues Rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amb-holding.at/


----------



## o0ink

Forum Donaustadt / 155m / 110m

*The parking plot has been cleared. Prep works are about to start. Construction will start in 2019.*



Ziegelvisionär said:


> Der geräumte Parkplatz heute, am Bild zu erkennen hinter der Reihe parkender Autos in der Prandaufgasse, inklusive der gelben. Einige paar Autos sind noch hinterblieben, aber die werden wohl demnächst abgeschleppt.











©signa


----------



## k%

more of Vienna please


----------



## AMS guy

lolplayer said:


> Must say that i love the creativity they put into the rooftops and how it actually adds to the beauty of the buildings.
> 
> Hope this trend keeps on going.


icard:

A lot of great projects going on in Vienna, but these rooftop extensions it's a true disaster.


----------



## Rokugatsu

I just can't believe what I'm seeing. I can't believe a historical city with beautiful architecture in the center of Europe in XXI century is doing it TO ITSELF. And the government knows about it and prefers it that way! Why isn't anyone doing anything? Those buildings are lost forever because of a shitty government that rules the city for a very short period of time (in the history of the city). 

Nice skyscrapers though, hopefully they didn't have to demolish a whole historical neighbourhood for that.


----------



## RiseUp

Another day, another demolition:



Architektur Prolet said:


> Lindauergasse, Stadtbildverwüstung:


----------



## Titan Man

^^
F**king savages! They took down an entire block of buildings! UNESCO really should do something about this, one would expect these things to happen in a third world country, not Austria.


----------



## wakka12

Im still in complete awe this is happening in austria..this would simply not be allowed occur in ireland..so Im completely shocked this is occurring in austria of all places

Its really so sad, one of europeans best preserved major cities being laid to waste for no reason whatsoever other than complete carelessness and stupidity..its astounding really, Im sure if I said this to anyone what was happening in Vienna they wouldnt believe it unless I showed them the photos


----------



## Bidelson

Damn... the past 60 years, in the world has seen the constant disfigurement of super-beautiful cities everywhere .... Rio de Janeiro, Warsaw, Berlin, New York, Chicago, Melbourne, Sydney, Athens, Buenos Ares, Lima, Mexico City, Stockholm, Oslo, Bucharest, Moscow , London, Istanbul, Dresden, Manchester, Sofia, Johannesburg, even Vienna and many many others. It seems that on this planet, degrading in matters of aesthetics, there are 4 super-beautiful cities of Paris (that no longer have equal), Rome, St. Petersburg and Amsterdam. This is a sad sight, which is difficult to give at least some kind of understanding...


----------



## goodybear

What I don't get is WHY they are tearing down old town buildings, when there are large areas of the city looking like this:








source








source
They can redevelop 60s housing estate but PLEASE LEAVE THE OLD TOWN ALONE with demolitions. Also here in Switzerland, I think it would be impossible to have what is happening there. I live in Schaffhausen where the old town has not been significantly altered externally since WWII, and only suburbs of the town are being newly built or torn down that have no architectural merit. I wish Vienna could also do an approach like this.


----------



## DubaiM

Wasn't there supposed to be a law introduced in late 2018 to stop the destruction of Vienna's historic buildings?


----------



## Gerrytirol

*VIENNA | Projects &amp; Construction*



goodybear said:


> What I don't get is WHY they are tearing down old town buildings, when there are large areas of the city looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> They can redevelop 60s housing estate but PLEASE LEAVE THE OLD TOWN ALONE with demolitions. Also here in Switzerland, I think it would be impossible to have what is happening there. I live in Schaffhausen where the old town has not been significantly altered externally since WWII, and only suburbs of the town are being newly built or torn down that have no architectural merit. I wish Vienna could also do an approach like this.



The 2 pictures you pointed out exist. But Vienna has only very few parts which are built in this style. Unlike other bigger cities. I guess that’s due to the fact that Vienna didn’t really grow back in the 60s and 70s. So no “large areas”

And you can’t compare the old town of a small town in Switzerland with tearing down houses further outside of Vienna. There’s not a lot deconstruction going on in the first district. Rather in the districts a little bit more outside. Smaller towns don’t have an old town plus old houses surrounding the old town. So you can’t really deconstruct a lot.


----------



## Phobos

Shanghainese said:


> The problem of Austria is that it is an anti-capitalist country. There are taxes, regulations, no growing wealth for the masses, no free trade. There is a lack of foreign investment, there is a lack of domestic investment. There is a lack of a social capital stock that is growing. There is a lack of freedom of people and the market and far too much that could develop in all directions is stifled by laws because interest groups want to profit. These are not exclusively Austrian problems.
> 
> Quite simple. In free capitalism, supply and demand find the best possible coverage. But we live in a system where there are offers that meet with criticism again and again. People like here in the forum complain that the architecture does not like them, that they do not like the ground floor zone. There is always the impression that there is a demand that remains unsatisfied. Of course, the owner must decide how he designs his project. But when the supply side is regulated, it lacks a competition that can cover a wide variety of needs. The call for the state destroys the city and a city organized and developed by state institutions does not depict people in their diversity, who would shape the appearance of a city through trade co-operation and property rights.
> 
> One thing is certain: if capitalism is allowed to develop again in Austria, it not only helps poor people - contrary to anti-capitalist propaganda - but also the environment of people to meet their needs.


----------



## Josp64

Such a bullshit we have to read from our chinese capitalist boy!!
There is nothing to say about these stupid words!
Austria is one of the richests countries in this world actually, has perfect infrastructure and social conditions, and Vienna is the city with the best quality for living in the whole world!
Never to compare with countries in the second row like China, and also not with the most capitalist country USA!
I can’t imagine many places to live better than in Austria! 
Really funny and astonishing meaning!!


----------



## SunnyCoast

Let UK cities be a warning to Vienna!

If you let developers start picking away at the historic centre pretty soon it loses its continuity. Before long another developer comes along and says 'this was allowed to be built, why not mine'. 

It is a slippery slope!


----------



## RiseUp

About to be demolished (the three houses in the middle of the picture):



fm4fan said:


>


----------



## RiseUp

The one in the middle too



CSV said:


>


----------



## RiseUp

Historical Art Nouveau hospitals, about to be demolished after years of neglect.


----------



## BHT

Is already known what will replace these buildings, are there any renders?


----------



## RiseUp

^^
I couldn't find any renders, but considering what has been built in Vienna during the last few years, I don't really have high hopes.


----------



## wakka12

Worst most depressing thread on this forum, is there any city in the world that demolishes as many old buildings as Vienna does currently? Even chinese, indian ,south american cities seem to try to preserve more

Vienna title should be changed to Demolition & destruction Projects because that seems to be the only thing going on


----------



## Wayden21

A people who praises that much far rights ideas absolutely deserves this. I feel not sorry at all for Vienna. It could even get worse, so at least the next generations would have more reasons to be ashamed of their parents and grand parents (though it seems even world war II wasn't enough for those people, so I'm afraid the entire destruction of Vienna wouldn't even be either)


----------



## Union.SLO

Wayden21 said:


> A people who praises that much far rights ideas absolutely deserves this. I feel not sorry at all for Vienna. It could even get worse, so at least the next generations would have more reasons to be ashamed of their parents and grand parents (though it seems even world war II wasn't enough for those people, so I'm afraid the entire destruction of Vienna wouldn't even be either)


What the heck are you talking about??


----------



## Gerrytirol

Wayden21 said:


> A people who praises that much far rights ideas absolutely deserves this. I feel not sorry at all for Vienna. It could even get worse, so at least the next generations would have more reasons to be ashamed of their parents and grand parents (though it seems even world war II wasn't enough for those people, so I'm afraid the entire destruction of Vienna wouldn't even be either)



You know that austria isn’t far right don’t you? 3/4 of the people who voted didn’t vote far right. The fpö was the junior partner in a coalition, nothing more. Far right in Austria isn’t stronger than in any other European country. In fact I think it was a pretty good idea to let them govern. We’ve had a tough 1 1/2 years with them being in our government but now people realised how corrupt they are. I bet after the snap elections in September our far right will be weaker than in all the other European countries like Germany France or Sweden, who think the best thing to do with far right parties is to exclude them. They will just get stronger and stronger in those countries while in Austria they suffer a major setback.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

RiseUp said:


> About to be demolished (the three houses in the middle of the picture):


I took a look at the street on Google maps. They chose three of the nicest buildings in the area to demolish. Seriously, there are few buildings as nice as these three on the blocks that are immediately adjacent which are also littered with modern atrocities. These three are in good condition too, sad. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/J...178055aca7225f8!8m2!3d48.2177173!4d16.3377203 



RiseUp said:


> Historical Art Nouveau hospitals, about to be demolished after years of neglect.


hno: 



Wayden21 said:


> A people who praises that much far rights ideas absolutely deserves this. I feel not sorry at all for Vienna. It could even get worse, so at least the next generations would have more reasons to be ashamed of their parents and grand parents (though it seems even world war II wasn't enough for those people, so I'm afraid the entire destruction of Vienna wouldn't even be either)


Ridiculous comment. Vienna is not exactly a breeding ground for the big, bad far-right. In fact, the city is a stronghold for leftists and antifa so I don't see how you can blame FPO supporters for this. Moreover, it's the left that is making war on the past like this. I doubt any of the people that are arguing to redesign Notre Dame in some tasteless post-modern fashion are ideologically "far-right." Ditto Dresden where certain reconstructed quarters of the Neumarkt have been sabotaged with tasteless add-ons and "reinterpretations." I would be incredibly surprised if it was any different in Vienna.


----------



## RiseUp

Behold the beauty of contemporary Viennese Architecture!

Before: (recently demolished)










After:


CSV said:


> https://www.katzkow-partner.at/de/projekte


----------



## Josedc

well, that is disappointing. Are there any projects close to the railway station? When I visited Vienna late last year, that area seemed to be up and rising


----------



## Abendrot

Wohnen am Schweizer Garten: Bel & Main | 3x60m | under construction next to the main railway station



















originally posted by Dreiecker https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1730289&page=10


----------



## Abendrot

Famous Leopoldmuseum home to one of the largest collections of modern Austrian art, featuring artists such as Egon Schiele, Gustav Klimt, Oskar Kokoschka is getting a rooftop expansion. / under construction



















source


----------



## Abendrot

New tower planned by MVDR in Vienna's 11th district. The hight has recently been increased to 120 meters. Soil evaluation has already started. 




























source


----------



## KlausDiggy

It looks a little bit like a small version of Omniturm in Frankfurt.


----------



## humptydumpty7

Abendrot said:


> Quelle


^^
The highest tower in the middle and the three towers to the right are currently under construction, all at the same time.
The two towers on the left are already finished.


----------



## CSV

*Project: Garden Frames
Address: Penzinger Straße, 14th district
Use: residential
Status: u/c*





https://www.love-home.com/garden-frames/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Gesundheitsquartier
Address: Sonnwendviertel (main station), 10th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*














































https://www.einszueins.at/project/gesundheits-quartier/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Gleis 21
Address: Sonnwendviertel (main station), 10th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*





https://openhouse-wien.at/de/gleis21.html


----------



## CSV

*Project: Romulus und Allegro Tosca
Address: Sonnwendviertel (main station), 10th district
Use: residential
Status: proposed*





























https://forstner.co.at/projekt/quartiershaeuser/


----------



## CSV

*Address: Sonnwendviertel (main station), 10th district
Use: residential
Status: u/c*

*Project WoGen*



http://www.feld72.at/en/wogen-quartiershaus/

*Project OpenUp / das neue Zinshaus*





https://www.ppag.at/de/projects/quartiershaus-open-up-2/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Musikbox am Arsenalsteg
Address: Sonnwendviertel (main station), 10th district
Use: residential
Status: u/c*








http://www.heriundsalli.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/c2017-ZOOMVP_Z7026-c04_hs1200.jpg


----------



## CSV

*Project: Skyfall
Address: Arndtstraße 88, 12th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*














































https://www.ulreich.at/projekte/details/skyfall/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Pazmanitengasse, 2nd district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*









https://www.nextroom.at/building.php?id=39154


----------



## CSV

*Project: Revitalization + Roof Extension
Address: Siebensterngasse 52, 7th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2018*


Before









After









New penthouse



























https://www.nextroom.at/building.php?id=39245&sid=44288


----------



## CSV

*Project: Roof Extension
Address: Nußdorfer Straße 5, 9th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*










https://www.lnr-projekt.at/residential-projekt-in-wien-9/


----------



## CSV

*Address: Keinergasse 27, 3rd district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*







https://www.raiffeisen-wohnbau.at/de/projekte/id/1030-wien/keinergasse-27/34/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Roof Extension
Address: Gersthoferstraße 63, 18th district
Use: residential
Status: u/c*










https://www.immopro-solution.at/de/...gersthof-provisionsfrei-fuer-den-kaeufer.html


----------



## CSV

*Project: Roof Extension
Address: Degengasse 67, 16th district
Use: residential
Status: proposed*



















https://www.living-up.at/projekte/degengasse-67/


----------



## CSV

*Project: rooftop extension, revitalization and recreation of the courtyard/patio
Address: Neustiftgasse 18, 7th district
Use: residential
Completed: 2019*


*PART I*


----------



## CSV

*Neustiftgasse 18, PART II*

The new inner courtyard





















More pics: https://tm-architektur.at/dg/project_044.html


----------



## CSV

*Neustiftgasse 18, PART III*

Project "Artspace" (Behf Architects)



> BEHF Architects blurs the line between inside and outside to connect an arts shelter with nature
> An age-old alliance between art and the inherent beauty that exists in nature has been a source of inspiration for BEHF Architects when designing the ARTSPACE. The centre of the concept is an arts depot nestled smoothly into a lush greenery on top of an existing residential building facing an inner courtyard.
> The starting point for the design has been to convert the conventionally built existing space into the arts depot and amplify its connection with the surroundings through the use of materials. By exploring the conflict between openness and enclosure, the architects have developed a design strategy that blurs the traditional boundaries between inside and outside.












https://www.world-architects.com/pt/projects/view/artspace


----------



## _Hawk_

Sonnwendviertel


----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## _Hawk_




----------



## CSV

*Urban development area: In der Wiesen Ost, 23rd district
Units: 116 (social housing)
Building plot: 3 (North)
Completed: 2019*














https://weichenberger.at/projekte/idw-in-der-wiesen-urban-gardening/


----------



## CSV

*Urban development area: In der Wiesen Ost, 23rd district
Units: 116 (social housing)
Building plot: 3 (South)
Completed: 2019*









https://www.nextroom.at/building.php?id=39171&sid=44091&_q=n,190611


----------



## CSV

*Urban development area: In der Wiesen Ost, 23rd district
Units: 243 (social housing)
Building plot: 4
Completed: 2019*







http://www.synn.at/Raeume/Wohnen/querbeet/(x)/true/#all


----------



## CSV

*Urban development area: In der Wiesen Ost, 23rd district
Units: 108 (social housing)
Building plot: 1
Completed: 2019*









https://www.treberspurg.com/projekt/ugw-in-der-wiesn-urban-gardening/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Roof Extension
Address: Währinger Gürtel 102, 9th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*

Before









After


----------



## CSV

*Project: Extension
Address: Ottakringer Straße 132, 16th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*

Before









After


----------



## CSV

*Project: Extension
Address: Thaliastraße 121, 16th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*

Before









After


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

CSV said:


> *Project: Extension
> Address: Ottakringer Straße 132, 16th district
> Use: residential
> Status: completed 2019*


Given how space is a premium, I'm okay with extensions of older one or two story buildings but they could at least be tasteful about it. Why on earth is the facade different in the middle of the build-on? The color is also slightly lighter on top than it is on the bottom and that balcony clashes horrendously as do the dormers. Who the hell approves this? hno:


----------



## CSV

*Project: Renovation
Address: Redtenbachergasse 10+12, 16th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2018*

Before










After


----------



## CSV

*Project: Renovation
Address: Redtenbachergasse 20, 16th district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*


Before









After


----------



## CSV

*Project: Kayser
Address: Franz Josefs Kai 51, 1st district
Use: residential
Status: proposed*

Before









Demolition


After


----------



## CSV

*Address: Lorystraße, 11th district
Architect: P.Good
Use: residential
Status: completed*






































https://www.nextroom.at/building.php?id=39223#&gid=1&pid=225747


----------



## CSV

*Architect: Mittermair Architekten
Use: residential
Status: proposed*



















https://www.instagram.com/p/B1WHt1Vo8ZA/


----------



## CSV

*Address: Schopenhauerstraße 38, 18th district
Use: residential
Status: u/c*

Before









After


https://winegg.at/projekt/schopenhauerstrase-38/


----------



## CSV

*Address: Große Pfarrgasse 14, 2nd district
Use: residential
Status: proposed*

Before









After









https://starrabbits.com/portfolio/grossepfarrgasse/


----------



## CSV

*Address: Henneberggasse, 3rd district
Use: residential/social housing
Status: proposed*







https://www.architekturkantine.at/projekte/97/bautraegerwettbewerb-henneberggasse


----------



## CSV

*Project: Parkflats 23
Address: Hilde-Spiel-Gasse, 23rd district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*


----------



## CSV

*Project: Urban development area "Nordbahnhof"
Address: 2nd district
Architects: BEHF
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019*





























https://www.behf.at/project/residential-complex-vorgartenstrasse-98-106/


----------



## CSV

*Project: Rüdenhof
Address. Rüdengasse 7-9, 3rd district
Use: residential
Status: completed 2019
*

Update/details


----------



## CSV

*Project: Colibri Vienna

Address:. Schützplatz, 14 th district 

Use: residential

Status: proposed*

Before






Demolition work



















After




https://www.pegasus-cp.de/portfolio/colibri-wien/#iLightbox


----------



## binhai

Great projects! Really don't get all the crying and whining.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Great projects! Really don't get all the crying and whining.


Because so many of them are aesthetically sub-par (if not downright ugly), clash with the surrounding architecture, and are being built at the expense of Grunderzeit tenements. To see a large historic core, relatively intact (easily among the best preserved in German-speaking Europe) being assaulted in such a way is bound to rub lovers of culture, beauty, and history the wrong way. Vienna is giving away its 19th century European charm, character, and uniqueness to look more like a soulless, ugly post-war German city.


----------



## wakka12

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Great projects! Really don't get all the crying and whining.


Many of recent posts by CSV are examples of some lovely modern architecture, renovations, refurbs, thats not what the crying and whinging was about. Look back a few pages, I dont see how you could be anything but shocked by some of them


----------



## CSV

*Addition: *https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162240232&postcount=1368
*

Project: Urban development area "Nordbahnhof"

Address: Vorgartenstraße 98-100, 2nd district

Architects: BEHF

Use: residential

Status: completed 2019*


----------



## CSV

*Project: Urban development area "Nordbahnhof"

Address: Leopold-Moser-Gasse, 2nd district

Architects: Kaufmann Bammer

Use: residential

Status: u/c/*


----------



## CSV

Project: *Urban development area "Nordbahnhof"
*
Address: *Bruno-Marek-Allee, 2nd district*

Architects: *Klammer-Zeleny*

Use: *School Campus*

Kindergarten with 16 Groups
Elementary school with 22 classes
New Middle School with 20 classes
Secondary school with two classes
Four classes special education with therapy area

Status: *u/c*










Renders: https://klammerzeleny.at/portfolio/bildungscampus-nordbahnhof/


----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

very standard designs...


----------



## CSV

Project: *Revitalization of Palais Kolin (including a new roof, redevelopment of the former office space)*

Address: *Kolingasse 15, 9th district*

Developer: *WK*

Units: *39 (sold out*)

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *http://palaiskolin.com/de/projekt/*


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

CSV said:


> Project: *Revitalization of Palais Kolin (including a new roof, redevelopment of the former office space)*
> 
> Address: *Kolingasse 15, 9th district*
> 
> Developer: *WK*
> 
> Units: *39 (sold out*)
> 
> Status: *u/c*
> 
> Homepage: *http://palaiskolin.com/de/projekt/*


:lol: Such a fancy gym. I'm bewildered and yet amused by it.


----------



## CSV

^^

The place where Emperor Franz and Empress Sissi optimize their bodies.


----------



## CSV

Project: *Roof extension, revitalization*

Address: *Wasagasse 24, 9th district*

Developer: *Wohnkonzept*

Status: *completed *

Homepage: *https://www.wohnkonzept.co.at/de/referenzen/#*


The building /part I


----------



## CSV

*Wasagasse 24/part II*

The flats


----------



## CSV

Project: *"Kandlhof" (roof extension, revitalization)
*
Address: *Kandlgasse 23, 7th district*

Units: *27
*
Developer: *WK/Wohnkonzept*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *http://www.wk-development.com/portfolio/kandlhof/*


----------



## CSV

Project: *Grand Etage (roof extension, revitalization of a former telegraph office)*

Address: *Berggasse 35, 9th district*

Units: *30*

Developer: *Stix & Partner*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *http://www.berggasse35.at/de*


----------



## CSV

Project: *AM WERDERTOR - ÉTAGES DE LUXE *

Address: *Werdertorgasse 5, 1st district*

Units: *46*

Developer: *Piment*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *https://piment.at/objekte/am-werdertor-etages-de-luxe-3/*


----------



## CSV

Project: *Cotton Residences*

Address: *Neutorgasse 7, 1st district*

Units: *25*

Developer: *Post AG*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *https://cotton-residence.at/*


----------



## CSV

Project: *Imperial Living *

Address: *Börseplatz 1, 1st district*

Units: *39 (most expensive Apartment: 40.000.000 Euros, ceiling height: 7,5m)*

Developer: *Börseplatz 1 Gmbh*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: https://www.boerseplatz1.com/


----------



## Josedc

stunning


----------



## Josp64

Incredible projects!! So beautiful!!

But only for people with millions on their accounts actually....


----------



## CSV

Project: *Palais Schottenring (Roof extension, revitalization)*

Address: *Schottenring 18, 1st district*

Units: *25*

Developer: *SRE SCHOTTENRING 18 REAL ESTATE GMBH*

Status: *completed 2018*

Homepage: *https://www.palais-schottenring.com/de*

























https://www.christinahaeusler.at/schottenring_18/
https://www.otto.at/de/kaufen/wohnu...wiens-de/1010-wien-palais-schottenring-vienna
https://kurier.at/wirtschaft/immobiz/imperial-wohnen-im-palais-schottenring/400506484


----------



## CSV

Project: *Maison Clam-Gallas (Roof extension, revitalization)
*
Address: *Liechtensteinstraße 39-43, 9th district*

Units: *14*

Developer: *Tethys GmbH*

Status: *completed 2019*

Homepage: *http://www.maison-clamgallas.at/*













https://www.wehdorn.at/projects/liechtensteinstrasse-39-43/


----------



## CSV

Project: *Revitalization*

Address: *Wohllebengasse 4, 4th district*

Developer: *Stix & Partner*

Status: *completed *

Homepage: *https://www.stix-partner.at/project/wohllebengasse-4-1040-wien/*


----------



## Koloman

Just stunning projects! 
Problem: I need some millions now.


----------



## CSV

Project: *Am Rathaus (roof extension)*

Address: *Stadiongasse 4, 1st district*

Units: *3*

Developer: *Tegimentum Penthouse
Immobilien GmbH & Co KG*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: http://amrathaus.at/


----------



## CSV

Project: *Grand Kinsky (roof extension, revitalization)*

Address: *Schellinggasse 7, 1st district*

Units: *14*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: http://www.grandkinsky.at/


----------



## CSV

Project: *The Son (roof Extension, revitalization)*

Address: *Trautsongasse 8, 8th district*

Units: *17*

Developer: *Crownd Estates*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage:* https://www.theson.at/*


----------



## prinzdan92

The amount of money put in Vienna projects seems Massive  Stunning outcomes!


----------



## CSV

Project: *Beatrix-Spa (revitalization of Vienna's first public bathhouse)*

Address: *Linke Bahngasse 9, 3rd district*

Units: *46*

Developer: *Sans Souci*

Status: *completed Q3/2018*

Homepage: http://www.premium-magazin.at/beatrix-spa
https://6b47.com/de/beatrix-spa.html

*Historic photo*


*Before the renovation (without the domes)*






*After*










*Some nice buildings in the same area (across the street, Rechte Bahngasse)*




http://www.vorsorge-wohnung.at/portfolio-posts/beatrix-spa-kategorie-3-3-1/
http://www.botanische-spaziergaenge.at/viewtopic.php?f=570&t=4138


----------



## Koloman

Wonderful! Do you also have some pictures of the bath after renovation?


----------



## CSV

Project: *(roof extension)*

Address: *Auerspergstraße 4/Doblhoffgasse 9, 1st district*

Units: *5*

Developer: *Obenauf*

Status: *completed*

Homepage: https://www.obenauf.at/gu/projekte/fertig-gestellt/auerspergstrasse---doblhoffgasse


Before


















After


----------



## CSV

Project: *The building was destroyed by a gas explosion *

Address: *Mariahilfer Straße 182, 15th district *

Status: *completed*

Homepage: https://www.tips.at/nachrichten/gmu...e-mit-projekt-mariahilfer-strasse-182-platz-1


The building after the explosion 


Reconstruction


----------



## CSV

Project: *The secret garden (revitalization, roof extension)
*
Address: *Prinz-Eugen-Straße 10a, 4th district*

Units: *11*

Developer: *Realtrade Immobilien Gruppe*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *https://www.the-secret-garden.at/*


----------



## CSV

Project: *Upgrade 2.0 (revitalization, roof extension)*

Address: *Kleine Stadtgutgasse 10, 2nd district*

Units: *20*

Developer: *Pallas Athene*

Status: *completed 2018*

Homepage: https://www.upgrade2.at/

















https://www.hma.at/de/projekte/ks10


----------



## Josedc

so classy it makes me feel poor


----------



## o0ink

Danube Flats | 163m | residential tower | U/C









www.soravia.at



master_phil_83 said:


> Zur Zeit werden die Bohrpfähle für die Baugrubenumschließung hergestellt:


----------



## CSV

Project: *TRIIIPLE*

Address: *Schnirchgasse, 3rd district*

Height: *120m, 115m, 110m*

Units: *800*

Developer: *ARE/Soravia*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: *www.triiiple.at*



UPDATE (09/2019)


----------



## RayMcK

^^^ are these 3 towers far from the main cluster ?


----------



## biosciemax

There are 2 already finished 100m towers just in their vicinity and another 4 U/C. Several more towers have been proposed for this area and will such form a new cluster. But yes, its far from what you probably mean with the main cluster.


----------



## CSV

Koloman said:


> Wonderful! Do you also have some pictures of the bath after renovation?



Unfortunately I could not find any photos on the internet.


----------



## CSV

imakuni1995 said:


> I'm curious, is there some kind of render of what Vienna's overall skyline will look like with all the new high-rises?


Unfortunately there is no rendering with the future skyline. I can offer you a project list:

175m // DC TOWER II (start of construction: 2020)
*167m // DANUBE FLATS (u/c)*
*155m // VIENNA TWENTYTWO OFFICE (u/c)*
145m // Handelskai 100 (on hold)
145m // Handelskai 100 (on hold)
*145m // MARINA TOWER (u/c)*
*140m // AUSTRO TOWER (u/c)*
*126m // THE MARKS I (u/c)*
120m // DONAUMARINA TOWER (competition 2019) 
120m // WEITBLICK (start of construction: 2020)
120m // GATE II (start of construction: 2021)
*120m // TRIIIPLE I (u/c)
115m // TRIIIPLE II (u/c)
114m // THE MARKS II (u/c)
110m // DC TOWER III (u/c)
110m // VIENNA TWENTY TWO LIVING (u/c)
109m // THE MARKS III (u/c)
105m // TRIIIPLE (u/c)*

95m // NORDBAHNHOF I (start of construction: 2021)
90m // GRÜNBLICK (start of construction: 2020)
88m // THE ICON VIENNA (completed 2019)
85m // HOCHHAUS WAGRAMER STRASSE (proposed)
84m // HOHO VIENNA ASPERN (completed 2019)
82m // HOCHHAUS DRESDNER STRASSE 90 (start of construction: 2020)
82m // MUTHGASSE (proposed)
80m // NORDBAHNHOF II (start of construction: 2022)
80m // NORDBAHNHOF III (start of construction: 2022)
80m // NORDWESTBAHNHOF I (proposed)
80m // NORDWESTBAHNHOF II (proposed)
80m // NORDWESTBAHNHOF III (proposed)
80m // NORDWESTBAHNHOF IV (proposed)
80m x 4 // SCHAUPLATZ KAGRAN (proposed)


----------



## CSV

Project: *Revitalization & roof extension *

Address: *Gumpendorfer Straße 43, 6th district *

Units: *10*

Developer: *Kaswurm *

Status:* completed *

Homepage: https://www.kaswurm.at/referenz/mariahilf2/


----------



## CSV

Project: *THE FLATIRON VIENNA *(revitalization & roof Extension) 

Address: *Magdalenenstraße 22, 6th district *

Units: *13*

Developer: *Winegg*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: https://www.flatiron.at/


----------



## CSV

Project: *IN DER WIESEN SÜD, building plot 7*

Address: *Carlbergerasse, 23rd district *

Units: *156 (social housing)*

Developer: *Heimbau *

Status: *completed*

Homepage: https://www.dietrich.untertrifaller.com/projekte/in-der-wiesen-sued-wien/


----------



## CSV

Project: *LLOONBASE 36 (revitalisation of a historic machine factory)*

Address: *Siccardsburggasse 34, 10th district* 

Use: *Office *

Status: *completed*

The building










Historic 


Before


After


----------



## CSV

Project: *TÜWI *

Address: *Peter-Jordan-Straße, 18th district *

Use: *University of Natural Resources and Life Sciences* 

Status: *completed*

The University of Natural Resources and Life Sciences is located in the 18 district.

The main building:



The new extension:
















https://architektur.hoerbst.com/projekt/universitaetsgebaeude-tuewi/


----------



## CSV

Project: *University of Natural Resources and Life Sciences* 

Address: *Peter-Jordan-Straße, 18th district *

Developer: *BIG*

Status: *u/c*

A further extension with seminar rooms is under construction:



http://architektur.swap-zt.com/projekt/universitaet-fuer-bodenkultur/


----------



## CSV

Project: *JULIE & FERDY (revitalization & roof extension)*

Address: *Ferdinandstraße 17, 2nd district*

Units: *30*

Developer: *Vestwerk *

Status: *completed*

Homepage: https://www.malekherbst.com/projekte/wohnen/julie-ferdy/

Before










Render









After


----------



## Koloman

^^^
Wonderful example of how a perfect revitalization could look like.
Would love to live in there.


----------



## CSV

Project: *New Campus // Medical University of Vienna*

Address: *Spitalgasse, Mariannengasse, 9th district *

GFA: *35.000 m2*

Developer: *BIG*

Status: *proposed*

Homepage: https://www.meduniwien.ac.at/

Before (demolition)



After


----------



## CSV

Project: *BUWOG HEADQUARTERS*

Address: *Rathausstraße 1, 1st distri*ct 

Use: *Office*

GFA: *12.000 m2*

Developer: *Buwog*

Status: *u/c*

Before (demolition)


Render


Now


----------



## CSV

Address: *Rotenturmstraße 26, 1st district (modernization of the roof)*

Use: *residential*

Status: *completed *


----------



## Koloman

^^
Very classy and elegant. My opinion of course.


----------



## CSV

Project: *ALTHANPARK (conversion of an office building)*

Address:* Nordbergstraße 15, 9th district*

Use: *residential*

Units: *237*

GFA: *20.000m2*

Developer: *6B47
*
Status: *completed
*
Homepage: https://althanpark.at/

Before


After


----------



## majkello777

CSV said:


> ^^
> 
> Some people on the Vienna Board would prefer a reconstruction of the facade. This option was not even discussed by the protagonists. The OMA design is quite appealing when viewed in isolation, but does not fit the ensemble so well. Furthermore, it has almost nothing to do with its predecessor.


of course they should reconstruct the facade! Im sorry to say but Vienna has in charge most moronic people you can imagine.


----------



## CSV

Project: *Insurance company for railway and mining (renovation incl. the facade)*

Address: *Linke Wienzeile 48-52, 6th district *

Use: *office*

Status: *completed*

2017


After the renovation














https://bda.gv.at/aktuelles/artikel...anstalt-fuer-eisenbahnen-und-bergbau-in-wien/


----------



## CSV

Project: *BEL & MAIN *

Address: *Arsenalstraße (main station), 10th district*

Height: *3x60m 
*
Developer: *SIGNA*

Status: *u/c*

Homepage: https://www.bel-and-main.at/

Update 10/2019


----------



## CSV

Project: *Revitalization & roof extension *

Address: *Julius-Tandler-Platz 2, 9nd district *

Status: *completed *

Before









After


----------



## maxxe

Why grey in grey? Like a glitch in the matrix. Looked a lot warmer and more lively before.
It's kind of a trend in Berlin too. White and grey on a lot of new residential buildings ... is the grey bucket of paint that much cheaper? :hmm:


----------



## wakka12

Cool toned building cladding is a trend common to a lot of northern europe..which is weird because it is one of the least sunniest regions on earth.It needs colourful architecture the most!


----------



## o0ink

*Austro Control Tower | 137m | U/C*
This office tower is rising right next to the TrIIIple project.
Updates by @morethan7 & @Mopkorn from 19 & 4 days ago:









©DerStandard


----------



## o0ink

*Marina Tower | 145m | U/C*
Residential tower next to the Danube river and the U2 metro line.
Right on the opposite side of the metro line U2 the 100m tall Donaumarina Tower is approved. According to latest infos (and you already see another tower on the right side of the rendering below) there could be up to 3 more towers being built on this side of the tower as well. We don't have any infos about possible heights yet, but they could end up being even taller than Marina Tower.
Update by @Isabella Schubert from 5 days ago:









©BUWOG


----------



## o0ink

*DC Tower 2 | 175m | approved / prep*
Some kind of preparation works start to appear on site. 
Update by @ViennaDrones from 3 weeks ago:

(tower in the middle)








©DerStandard


----------



## o0ink

*Danube Flats | 163m | PREP*
Construction works for the highest residential tower in Austria are about to start here.
Update by @ravendark from 1 week ago:









©Soravia


----------



## o0ink

*MGC Plaza | 128m | 114m | 109m | U/C*
Three residential towers starting to rise above ground level.
Update by @Bambusbunker from 26 days ago:









©MeinBezirk.at


----------



## o0ink

*Vio Plaza | 72m | PREP*
After many years of discussions and a massive height reduction preparation works just started here.
Update by @F. Pilzmaier from 4 days ago:









©telegram71.com


----------



## o0ink

*City IKEA | PREP*
Construction works for IKEAs city concept store next to the Westbahnhof train station are about to start. It should open in 2021 and also offers a public rooftop terrace.
Update by @bauaufsicht from 4 days ago:









©IKEA.com









©IKEA.com


----------



## novaguy

Thanks for the great Vienna update.


----------



## humptydumpty7

The skyline in Vienna will change a lot in the next 1-2 years. Quite amazing, although I am not too happy with every project.


----------



## KillerZavatar

wow, so many buildings! Vienna go, show what European cities can do!


----------



## 1210Wien

Vienna Skyline (Austro Tower and Triiiple)


----------



## AndrzGln

Amazonas updates Z... love to see more of Vienna


----------



## Slartibartfas

Thanks o0ink for the pretty comprehensive collection.


----------



## Cytokine

Demolished
*Theresiangasse 2 / Jorgerstrasse 4-8*









©HC

Replacement 








©Plan2

Demolished
*Mariahilfer Gürtel 33*









©Erich J. Schimek

New building-


----------



## BlueBalls

Jesus fucking christ what are they doing demolishing those?


----------



## Slartibartfas

Sad reality in Vienna. But I am somwehat surprised. Rules have been made significantly stricter a short while ago, especially in regards to off the mill historicist buildings in the inner districts. 
In the second case they might have gotten away with targetted neglect and compromised building structure but in the first case I have no clue.


----------



## humptydumpty7

Since the new regulation from June 2018 it became much more difficult to demolish buildings that were built before 1945, thank god. Now the municipal department of architecture (MA-19) must give permission. Nevertheless, an old bulding can still be demolished if there is "no public interest" in keeping the building for "aesthetic cityscape reasons". But there is no clear definition and no set of rules that define what that exactly means. Anyway, now its much better than before, but there is still more room for protecting old buildings, the main heritage of Vienna.


----------



## Shenkey

Those really are horrible design replacing them too.


----------



## Josedc

quite unfortunate, I agree


----------



## wakka12

Fucking hell. I'm speechless


----------



## imakuni1995

LivinAWestLife said:


> Vienna seems to punch _way_ above its weight (i.e. population) when it comes to skylines - especially for an European city - which is great! (As opposed to Paris or something). All their projects are top-notch as well, and I'm loving how these new projects are evolving.


Yea, all of this would've been downright unthinkable some 20 years ago. To be fair, most other cities in Europe tend to lack way behind when it comes to skylines, some exceptions being places like Frankfurt, Moscow or Warsaw of course. I feel like public opinion in Austria has yet to be swayed in favor of constructing tall buildings, but we're definitely getting there!


----------



## Service Post

Update
VIENNA TWENTY TWO
110m (u/c) 155m (proposed)

pics by f.pilzmaier


----------



## Service Post

Update
DC TOWER III
110m

pics by ravendark



























pics by vivic


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Service Post said:


> Update
> DC TOWER III
> 110m


I can already tell that that tower is going to age badly and will be a candidate to be torn down by the end of the century. It already looks dated and it's not even finished yet! Hideous and horribly unaesthetic.


----------



## Arch98

The cladding looks very weird on it.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like the modularity on it


----------



## Josp64

I don´t think so!
I´m of the opinion that the cladding looks cool, the tower seems to be different and not trivial as many other buildings!
I like the DC3 actually, I expected less honestly!


----------



## Tiaren

Service Post said:


> View attachment 1081464


----------



## Service Post

Update
MARINA TOWER
145m

pics by mopkorn & ravendark


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*
Visitors: 20.000
Costs: 250.000.000 

Building plot - Karl Farkas Gasse 1









*WINNER 
Kronaus/Mitterer/Gallister*































































Kronaus/Mitterer/Gallister gewinnen Eventarena-Wettbewerb in Wien


Im Jänner 2020 erfolgte die EU-weite Ausschreibung für eine rund 20.000 Menschen fassende Veranstaltungshalle in Wien. Nun stehen die Sieger dieser Eventarena




form-faktor.at












1. Rang Gewinner 🏅 bei Wettbewerb in Wien


Wettbewerbe bei competitionline ansehen 👉 Kronaus Mitterer Architekten; REINHARDT GALLISTER ARCHITEKT; Carla Lo Landschaftsarchitektur; - expressiv 👉 Neubau der WH ARENA in Wien (AT) ... #Wettbewerbe #competitionline #Architektur #Wettbewerbsergebnis #Kultur-, Veranstaltungsgebäude #Sport und...




www.competitionline.com


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX* 

Contribution by *Zaha Hadid*


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*

Contribution by DMAA













































WH Arena Vienna


The Vienna architectural office works around the globe creating places that offer special spatial experiences. The firm's repertoire ranges from spectacular cultural institutions and innovative residential and office buildings to exhibitions, furniture and product design.




www.dmaa.at


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*

Contribution by *Sterling Pressing*






















































WH-Arena – Timber Arena


STERLING PRESSER ARCHITECTS+ENGINEERS is an international studio for architectural planning and structural concept design, based in Berlin.




www.sterlingpresser.com


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*

Contribution by *Phase 10*










*
















*









WH Arena Wien - archlab


Wir freuen uns sehr an der Teilnahme zu dem spektakulären Projekt einer neuen multifunktionalen Arena für 20.000 Menschen in den Bereichen Konzert, Sport, Shows und Entertainment. Zu dem Wettbewerb waren 48 internationale Teilnehmer zugelassen. Einen Preis konnte der Entwurf leider nicht...




www.archlab.de


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*

Contribution by *Miralles Tagliabue






























https://www.next-pm.at/wettbewerbe/ausstellungen/wh-arena/projekte/04_stufe1/43/blatt1.pdf


*


----------



## Service Post

*MULTIFUNCTIONAL ARENA NEU MARX*

Contribution by *Manica Architecture*
















































https://www.next-pm.at/wettbewerbe/ausstellungen/wh-arena/projekte/04_stufe1/45/blatt1.pdf


----------



## Service Post

Various

4A Architekten









Tilke Gmbh









Werkstatt Wien, Spiegelfeld

















Ausstellung Realisierungswettbewerb WH-Arena


Ausstellung aller eingereichten Projekte zum Realisierungswettbewerb WH-Arena




www.next-pm.at


----------



## LivinAWestLife

The winning stadium is nice but not too inspiring. I would've definitely preferred Manica's, and the designs by Zaha Hadid, Stirling Pressing, and DMAA are better too.


----------



## imakuni1995

Hey, I know this might be a weird request but does someone here have like a render or smth that compiles all the high-rises/ skyscrapers located around the city (places such as Kaisermühlen, Erdberg, Wienerberg, Vienna Main Station, etc.) and puts them into a single cluster? I feel like having them all be in one place would look really cool haha


----------



## Shanghainese

imakuni1995 said:


> Hey, I know this might be a weird request but does someone here have like a render or smth that compiles all the high-rises/ skyscrapers located around the city (places such as Kaisermühlen, Erdberg, Wienerberg, Vienna Main Station, etc.) and puts them into a single cluster? I feel like having them all be in one place would look really cool haha


Childish. How old are you ?


----------



## Shanghainese

Unfortunately, the worst projects are always chosen as winners in architecture competitions in Vienna. You have to ask yourself whether the proximity of architecture firms to politics plays a role or other machinations that prevent quality and aesthetics from being preferred.


----------



## Service Post

Update
AUSTRO TOWER
140m

pic by wheel80ie


----------



## Service Post

Update
TRIIIPLE
120m, 115m, 105m


----------



## Service Post

Update
BEL & MAIN
3 x 60m


----------



## Service Post

*Apartment house
Fröbelgasse 6, 16th district*

before (street view)




__





Fröbelgasse 6 · Fröbelgasse 6, 1160 Wien, Austria


Building




www.google.at





after













__





Ulreich Bauträger - In Bau/Planung


Unsere neuesten Projekte sind ökologisch sanierte Gründerzeit-Altbauten oder Neubauten mit modernster Technologie!




www.ulreich.at


----------



## Service Post

Apartment building "Die rote Emma"
Social housing
22nd district





































Holz-Hybrid-Wohnbau Rote Emma - AllesWirdGut


Rote Emma Attemsgasse




www.awg.at


----------



## Service Post

Project Kapellenhof (completed)
Social housing
22nd district













































































__





AllesWirdGut . feld72







afasiaarchzine.com


----------



## Service Post

*revitalization & extension
Mittersteig 22 (built: 1831)
4th district*

before









after























Appartments Mittersteig – chociwski architekten zt gmbh


Appartments Mittersteig




www.chociwski.at


----------



## Service Post

roof extension
*Esterhazygasse 22*
6th district
























DG Esterhazygasse – chociwski architekten zt gmbh


DG Esterhazygasse




www.chociwski.at


----------



## Service Post

revitalization
*Esterhazygasse 23*
6th district


----------



## Service Post

apartment building
*Wurlitzergasse 53*
16th district

now









after































































Wurlitzergasse - Wien-16. Bezirk - Ottakring - DECUS Immobilien - Neubau-Immobilien Informationen


Wurlitzergasse - Neubau von 38 Eigentumswohnungen - Wurlitzergasse, Wien - 16. Bezirk - Ottakring vom Anbieter DECUS Immobilien




www.neubaukompass.de


----------



## Mortiis

downtown of my city of Vienna, Austria...(old town part) i was filming it with gopro hero 8 black


----------



## коханець_хмарочосів

It's insane how low quality those new buildings in Vienna are. Austrians can't into good architecture like a few centuries ago


----------



## Shanghainese

Whether successful or unsuccessful, Austrians are dependent on government hoses. There is a lack of free markets, competition and personal responsibility. What do you expect what the product will be?


----------



## Josedc

This is not an economy forum


----------



## Service Post

Update
DC Tower 3
110m


----------



## Josedc

Is this the area by the train station?


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ Which area? The one in the post above with the DC3 Tower?
No, not at all. It is the Donau City. A bit like a (much) smaller version of La Defense in Paris. Next to a river and just outside of the historical centre.
Like La Defense I it is not outright hostile to pedestrians but I consider the concept a failed one. The new cluster around the main strain station isn't perfect either but it feels considerably more urban and less messy and multilayer concrete jungle like.

Here it is on google maps: Google Maps

The post from Service Post however does show buildings from the area around the main train station:



Service Post said:


> ....


----------



## Josp64

The low quality of buildings in Austria is not to compare with the high quality in Russia!
You are so lucky to have the opportunity to live in such a great country!!)))


----------



## Ecopolisia

Josp64 said:


> The low quality of buildings in Austria is not to compare with the high quality in Russia!
> You are so lucky to have the opportunity to live in such a great country!!)))


Huh, like huh.. Well, it depends where to see the so called quality at the end of the day?..Design wise,most likely, otherwise not so likely, on average, like I'm thinking more here facade quality (usage if facade materials and how it's perfectly manufactured they're and how much you have been invested in facade material in term of quality), like many other Western countries and its non-western democratic allies, and that's even no matter of height. Whereas in term of facade LOOK they might be equally as good, both historical and topmodern ones, yeah .. And, etc, etc.. 🙄😌👍.. Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all, I suppose..


----------



## o0ink

DC tower 2: Height increased to 190m

After some hints and research regarding to the developing company it seems like the DC Tower 2 grew from 175m to 190m and should be finished 2024 (construction start soon?, they mostly used the site for the works on DC tower 3 so let's see how it goes):


DC Tower 3: What will be Austria’s tallest student residence at a height of 110 m is already rising, floor by floor, towards completion.
DANUBEFLATS: Austria’s tallest residential building (180 m) is currently under construction. In fact, the car park levels have already been constructed.
DC Tower 2: Combining offices with apartments, the tower will soar to a height of 190 m from 2024.


















S+B Gruppe - REB Institute


Best Brands Practice S+B GruppE D-City incorporates Danube Flats, DC Tower 2, DC Tower 3, DC Flats, DC Residential, DC Bildungscampus, DC Musicflats and DC Innovationscampus. The development takes full advantage of state-of-the-future, resource-saving materials and incorporates environmental...




www.reb.institute


----------



## humptydumpty7

A great example of how old buldings in Vienna are re-vitalised. Love the extra details they even added.

Original post:



Isabella Schubert said:


> *Weltklasse*
> 
> Sanierung Gaudenzdorfergürtel 47
> 
> View attachment 1450419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1450421
> 
> 
> Nominiert für den Wiener Stadterneuerungspreis 2021 (den sie hoffentlich gewinnen)
> 
> View attachment 1450424
> 
> 
> Das muss man sich mal live anschauen. Wie viel Stuck da angebracht wurde. Rund um die Fenster und die Eingangstür. Die Fenster oben wurden wieder einheitlich gestaltet. So viele Details. WOW.


----------



## humptydumpty7

The recently completed* ICON towers* in Vienna (88m, 66m, 38m)




















View from one of the top offices towards the city center with perfect view of the St. Stephen's cathedral.











in the picure below:
*View of the Donaucity Skyline *from the ICON Tower:
- DC Tower 250m (completed)
*Soon to define the skyline:*

DC Tower 3, 110m (u/c)
Danube Flats, 180m (u/c)
DC Tower, 2 180m (construction to start soon)
In the foreground you can also see the green roof of Belvedere palace.











*In the picture below:*

Marina Tower (far left, u/c)
Triiiple Towers
Austro Tower (highest one with the crane)




















The Marks (3x100m) will also have a nice impact on the skyline, once completed (far right in the pic above)

Below:
The* main train station* and view over the huge new development area "Sonnwendviertel"
The two cranes are building the apartment complex "The Metropolitan" - 60m in total (same as the white tower next to it)










Below:
*New development area* next to the main train station for apartments and offices.
Fun fact: The red bricked factory-like buildings (known as Gösserhalle) will be refurbished and fully integrated into the concept










That's how the Gösserhalle will look like, afaik until the end of 2023:


----------



## Josp64

Vienna, is the coolest city in Europe....old beautiful parts combined with modern buildings, just perfect!


----------



## Xorcist

Josp64 said:


> Vienna, is the coolest city in Europe....old beautiful parts combined with modern buildings, just perfect!


That's a rather provocative, daring thesis, and since it's put forward by an Austrian, I assume it's not entirely objective either. Vienna is for sure a beautiful, charming, somewhat snobby and conservative city. There are some cities in Europe that are comparable or even better in some aspects. Personally, I find Amsterdam and Barcelona a bit "cooler" than Vienna.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Xorcist said:


> That's a rather provocative, daring thesis, and since it's put forward by an Austrian, I assume it's not entirely objective either. Vienna is for sure a beautiful, charming, somewhat snobby and conservative city. There are some cities in Europe that are comparable or even better in some aspects. Personally, I find Amsterdam and Barcelona a bit "cooler" than Vienna.


I wouldn't consider the "coolest" bit of his statement as a strict ranking. Of course it's easy to come up with other "coolest" cities in Europe.
The thing is rather that 20-30 years ago Vienna was not only not cool, it was considered maybe the most geriatric city of Europe. The ruins of a former Empire at best, fascinating for seeing the leftovers which survived the times.
It has come a long way since then and the major factors contributing were joining the EU and shortly after the rest of Central Europe joining it too. Turning Vienna from a fallen city at the end of the world into a place much more centrally located at a lot of crossroads again.


----------



## Shanghainese

Josp64:

Vienna is an old-fashioned city. It has bad construction projects, miserable new architecture and it stinks compared to other European metropolises that are really cool.


----------



## Shanghainese

Slartibartfas:

It would be nice if there was gentrification in Vienna, but that's forbidden by the state. That is why there are no new, hip districts in Vienna like those in New York with Brooklyn, the Bronx or New Jersey. In Berlin, too, gentrification has helped turn poorer neighborhoods into hip neighborhoods. None of that happens in Vienna. In addition, the city is aging and since Sebastian Kurz does not want to let people into the country, there are few young people who would make Vienna a cool city. Vienna is old-fashioned, still.


----------



## Xorcist

Shanghainese said:


> Josp64:
> 
> Vienna is an old-fashioned city. It has bad construction projects, miserable new architecture and it stinks compared to other European metropolises that are really cool.


Oh, but this description fits way better to the city of Munich


----------



## Josp64

Why are you still here when Vienna is old-fashioned and regressible for you?
Looking for another city and enjoying everything that is better than in Vienna, that´s easy!
The fact is that Vienna has significantly more immigrants than emigrants, why?
Because the combination of old and new, coupled with social commitment, for which Vienna is known throughout Europe and is appreciated for it, except for you of course, makes the city so livable!
It is well known that you are criticising everything that is happening in Vienna, so it is difficult to understand why you chose this place of residence, but for me it is clear: Vienna is unparalleled in Europe, no matter what is important to you!
So, go to Berlin, when the city is much cooler in your opinion, but anyway, compared to Vienna, Berlin ist quite ugly, sorry!


----------



## Josedc

Did not know gentrification was a good thing... can we keep the conversation on the projects?


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ Gentrification can be a good thing, if its dark effects are kept in checks. A lot of neighbourhoods in Vienna were in urgent need of investment. It is not a good concept to let much of the old city fall apart, just to keep rents low. What is important is that people are not systematically priced out of their homes and that loss of low cost apartments is compensated, at best as close to the location where it was lost as possible or at the least in equally well connected new development areas where a mix of offers are created. I think Vienna is doing better than many other comparably sized cities in this regard, definitely much better than Munich for example.



Xorcist said:


> Oh, but this description fits way better to the city of Munich


No it doesn't. Munich was never as directly cut off from its Hinterland as Vienna was for roughly 8 decades and the EU enlargement made not nearly as much direct difference to Munich as it did to Vienna (I am not saying it had none, just that it is hardly comparable). Munich might have been geriatric as well, but with all due Bavarian megalomania, it had never been the capital of an Empire, nor does it have such heritage.


----------



## wakka12

Josedc said:


> Did not know gentrification was a good thing... can we keep the conversation on the projects?


Obviously the ones doing the gentrification think it's a good thing, or they don't care at least about the impact on poorer residents as it brings benefits to the wealthier people who move in.


----------



## Slartibartfas

If buildings from the monarchy are getting so disinvested that the structural integrity is increasingly threatened and if this affects whole neighbourhoods, how is that a sustainable service for the poorer residents? Those blocks had to be renovated at some point. The best thing to do is to keep rents in the existing apartments as affordable as possible and allow the roof part to be expanded and those newly created penthouses can be sold for gold. Where this is not possible sufficient amount of affordable housing has to be created in good locations and also not in form of a new ghetto but mixed. The city of Vienna is creating a really large amount of that. More so than most other cities, certainly of comparable size.

What's your alternative?

That aside, there are even today still blocks of the category D left, where the toilet is on the hallway. The recipe for affordable living certainly shouldn't be not touching those substandard houses and let them rot away, is it?


----------



## Shanghainese

Defending the Gentrifier ! 💪✊









Defending the "Gentrifier" | Walter Block


Gentrification gets bad press. It would appear that the gentrifier (he who engages in gentrification) is a malign exploiter, a bully, someone who takes advantage of the weak and the poor. And these are the nice things said about him. What is the case against this practice?




mises.org













Think Gentrification Is Bad? The Opposite Is Worse | Ryan McMaken


We've long been told that gentrification is the scourge of many communities, and we've become very familiar with the scenario: a stable middle-class community is destroyed when wealthy (usually white) people move in, drive up home prices, and force out the "diverse" population that had been there pr




mises.org













The Economics of Gentrification | Daniel Fernández Méndez


Gentrification is the new monster to be fought.




mises.org


----------



## Ayodele

You will be hard pressed to come up with a socio-economic system that ticks all the boxes. In my opinion, Vienna gets the balance right, considering. Tell me the city you hold up as your standard and I will give you reasons why Vienna is better. Its the most livable city for a reason!


----------



## Josp64

Sorry, proponents of extreme capitalism will never understand that!
Forget it!


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Winner of the competition for a new international bus terminal next to the Danube: Burtscher-Durig.




















































This terminal will replace the existing small bus terminals that are located throughout the city (one of them under a highway). Thus, the international long-distance bus traffic will be concentrated in one place.
Height of the tower (hotel and offices) will be 90m. Construction is projected to start at the end of 2022 and to be completed in 2025.
Source & Source.


----------



## Service Post

Vienna Central Station 

Hauptbahnhof Wien by Roman aka MarioP, auf Flickr


----------



## LTV1905

Vienna Central station is becoming very nice.


----------



## Service Post

*BEL & MAIN, Central Station*

Height: 3 x 60m
Use: residential, hotel, office

*
















*














































Wohnen am Schweizergarten - Architektur Consult


----------



## Service Post

*MARINA TOWER*

Height: 145m
Use: residential 

Update by F.Pilzmaier


----------



## Service Post

*HOCHHAUS DRESDNER STRASSE 90*

Height: 84m
Use: residential
Start of construction: 2021

New renderings

































Dresdner Straße 90 - S + B Gruppe







www.sb-gruppe.at


----------



## Service Post

*DONAUMARINA TOWER (next to Marina Tower)*

Competition (not the 1st place)
Architects: OAB Barcelona




































Office building in Vienna


Chug along! Office building in Vienna designed by OAB




play-time.artstation.com


----------



## LTV1905

This is a very nice tower.


----------



## Service Post

*Revitalization Gaudenzdorfer Gürtel 47, 12th district*

1912
*







*

2006/2021











































Das Gaudenzdorfer Schmuckstück - WienSchauen


Das Gründerzeithaus am Gaudenzdorfer Gürtel 47 in Wien-Meidling wurde 2020 grundlegend saniert, die Fassade detailgetreu wiederhergestellt.




www.wienschauen.at


----------



## Service Post

*Revitalization Mariahilfer Gürtel 1, 15th district*

2011
*







*

2020
*
















*

2011
*







*

2020
*







*










Mariahilfer Gürtel 1: Jahrhundertwende runderneuert - WienSchauen


Das Jugendstilhaus am Mariahilfer Gürtel 1 - erbaut ca. 1900 - wurde 2018 grundlegend saniert. Seither strahlt die Fassade in neuem Glanz.




www.wienschauen.at


----------



## Service Post

*Revitalization Porzellangasse 39, 9th district*

2020
*






































































*










Porzellangasse 36, 1090 Wien


Projekt bei competitionline ansehen ► Porzellangasse 36, 1090 Wien, Wohnungsbau, P.GOOD Praschl-Goodarzi Architekten ZT-GmbH




www.competitionline.com


----------



## Service Post

*Revitalization Josefinengasse 1, 2nd district*

Update by F.Pilzmaier

Before
*









After







*


----------



## Service Post

*Revitalization Taborstraße 81-83, 2nd district*

Update by F.Pilzmaier

Before

*







*

After

*

























*


----------



## LTV1905

While there is a lot of valid criticism about Vienna's handling on its residential architectural heritage, these last few revitalizations are definitely a good example of what they have to do.


----------



## ongri23

Someone has a list of private real estate developers in Vienna?


----------



## Service Post

*DC TOWER 3*

Height: 110m
Use: student apartments

Update by Eibomz










Update by Konjz










Update by Isabella Schubert


----------



## Service Post

*MARINA TOWER*

Height: 145m
Use: residential

Update by Isabella Schubert


----------



## Slartibartfas

LTV1905 said:


> While there is a lot of valid criticism about Vienna's handling on its residential architectural heritage, these last few revitalizations are definitely a good example of what they have to do.


There are a lot more renovations than there is destruction of Gründerzeitbuildings in Vienna. But destructions do add up, that's the point.
Sadly there are are few proper reconstructions of facades when the stucco has been removed. There are a few very successful cases but they are rare, in many cases there is a semi-modernised addition of stucco, which can look quite ok, sometimes also a bit off but usually it is still better than the "naked" version.

I think this "restuccofication" is what is needed more.


----------



## Shanghainese

I think Projects in a modern and high quality way is what vienna needs more.


----------



## Service Post

*VIENNA TWENTY TWO, 22nd district *

Height: 110m / 155m
Use: residential, office, hotel

Update by Dreidecker

Tower Living (110m)




































Tower Living & Office (155m)


----------



## Service Post

*DC TOWER 3*

Height: 110m
Use: student apartments

Update by Ravendark


----------



## Service Post

*DC TOWER 2 *

Height: 180m
Use: office, residential

Before









New rendering


















































Dominique Perrault Architecture - DC TOWER II


CONCOURS INTERNATIONALE, 2002maîtrise d’ouvrage : COMMERZREAL AG, Wiesbaden/Germany entreprise générale : S+B Plan & Bau GmbH, Vienne, Autrichearchitecte : Dominique Perrault Architecte, Paris architecte local Hoffmann-Janz ZT GmbH, Vienne ingénieur civil gmeiner│haferl & partner zt gmbH...




www.perraultarchitecture.com


----------



## Xorcist

The yin lacks the yang. it is a real pity that the original design by Dominique Perrault will not be realized. The new design looks quite old-fashioned, at least as a rendering. I think with appropriate high-quality materials, it could still be halfway acceptable.
Oh wait, the new design is also by Perrault? WTF....


----------



## Brko

*BUWOG HEADQUARTERS

Status: complited in 2020.
Use: Office building
Architects: Ostertag, Schuberth und Schuberth, Stadler Prenn
Photography: Christoph Panzer
Photo source: *








Office Building Rathausstraße 1 / Schuberth und Schuberth + Stadler Prenn + Ostertag


Completed in 2020 in Vienna, Austria. Images by Christoph Panzer. Concept. The design won an open international architecture competition in 2013. The concept envisages the integration of an urban office building...




www.archdaily.com


----------



## Josedc

Nice


----------



## Service Post

*REVITALIZATION Enenkelstraße 19, 16th district*

Units: 17

Maps









Proposed























ROCKETS Investments | Crowdinvesting-Plattform


Gemeinsam in die Zukunft investieren. Crowdinvesting in Immobilien, etablierte und nachhaltige Unternehmen | bis zu 8 % Rendite · Keine Gebühren · Online




www.homerocket.com


----------



## Service Post

*DC TOWER 3*

Height: 110m
Use: student apartments

Update by Leicester



















Update by Isabelle Schubert


----------



## Service Post

*MARINA TOWER, 2nd district*

Height: 145m
Use: residential

Update by Leicester



















Update Dreidecker










Update Ravendark


----------



## Service Post

*AUSTRO TOWER, TRIIIPLE , 3rd district*

Heights: 140m, 120m, 110m, 105m

Update by Leicester


----------



## Service Post

*RENNGASSE 10, 1st district*

Units: 90
Status: completed
















































https://3xn.com/project/renngasse-10


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Updated renderings of the "Donaumarina Tower" (now called BAI Tower) by Dominique Perrault Architecture (winner in 2019).
Before:









Now:






























Height will be 113m. Construction is projected to start in 2023 and to be completed in 2025.
Source


----------



## Service Post

*BAI Tower 
Contribution by Zaha Hadid 



































*


----------



## Service Post

*THE MARKS, 3rd district*

Height: 126m, 115m, 104m
Use: residential

Update by F. Pilzmaier


----------



## Service Post

*AUSTRO TOWER, 3rd district*

Height: 140m
Use: office


Update by Mopkorn


----------



## Josedc

excellent design


----------



## Ecopolisia

Josedc said:


> excellent design


And, equally as important, an excellent cladding/or façade quality as well. Moreover, the cladding/or façade look is almost decent, but quite pretty, too👌😉💎


----------



## Service Post

*DC TOWER 3*

Height: 110m
Use: student apartments

Update


----------



## Service Post

TRIIIPLE & AUSTRO TOWER




































Baustellenfotos Central Mark — MW-ARCHITEKTURFOTOGRAFIE


Unser nächstes Projekt: Baustellenfotos für 3si Immogroup vom Projekt Central Mark in Wien.




www.mw-architekturfotografie.at


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Some visualizations of the Donau City as it will look when completed in about 4-5 years (with the DC Towers 2 & 3 (u/c), the Danube Flats (u/c) and a few smaller projects like the DC Flats, DC Residential (u/c) and a campus).





























Source


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

For comparison: the current status.








Source


----------



## Service Post

TRIIIPLE & AUSTRO TOWER


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Austro Tower (137m):*

the crane has been removed.​



















































Pictures by myself and ravendark.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*DC Tower 3 (110m):*
T/O​





































Pictures by myself.


----------



## LTV1905

This cluster is coming along very nicely


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*The Marks (128m | 114m | 109m):*
Update​






















Pictures by ravendark.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Marina Tower (144,5m):*
T/O​






















Pictures by ravendark.


----------



## o0ink

*VIENNA | 3rd district | Future Art Lab - House of Sounds | finished*
































































Vorarlberger Erfolgsrezept: Weißtanne an Glas auf Betonbasis


Wie ein kleines Grundstück in Sulzberg im Bregenzerwald zum Familientreffpunkt und Rückzugsort zugleich wurde: Dietrich Untertrifaller Architekten nutzten die Hanglage zum gekonnten „Stapeln“.




www.diepresse.com




(German article)


----------



## o0ink

@Lumber-jack probably got the nicest view on the new skyline growing atm (photo credits belong to him):


----------



## RiseUp

*Demolition*
Humboldtgasse 42-44 / Gudrunstraße 120​



















Source


----------



## Shenkey

They are tearing that down?


----------



## Ayodele

These people are nuts! 😞


----------



## Josedc

is there a reason and exactly what are they building instead?


----------



## rheintram

Reason = greed
Building instead = most likely small apartments for investors.


----------



## Tiphareth

RiseUp said:


> *Demolition*
> Humboldtgasse 42-44 / Gudrunstraße 120​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


This is absolutely insane.


----------



## Tiberiumm

rheintram said:


> Reason = greed
> Building instead = most likely small apartments for investors.


I always thought that Vienna it is one of the most strict cities in terms of protection an architectural heritage; at least it certainly one of the most developed in terms of social infrastructure, quality of life, political climate etc. It has been named such in many internathional researches not for once. And then this happened. For anyone who's wondering what exactly let this happen, here is a little overview of the situation:



__ https://www.facebook.com/wienschauen/posts/256783406452204


----------



## Cytokine

The situation in VIenna is indeed confusing, since on one hand you have absolutely beautiful renovations and, on the other hand, reckless demolitions. To my understanding, there's a tenancy law from the end of WW1, which forces strict caps to rents in old buildings. I heard this was done to keep housing affordable to soldiers returning from the front. Somewhere in the 1970s (?) the city designated large protection zones, especially in the areas close to the center. In those zones, the rent cap no longer applies, making the buildings profitable. But the more you move outwards, the less protection zones you will encounter and some districts will have next to none. There, you'll often encounter buildings that look like they've not been maintained in decades, in contrast to the bright, well maintained ones in the center. Sometimes this actually makes them look appealing as they have more of an authentic patina to them. But they're the ones most likely to meet the sad faith of the building posted above.


----------



## Slartibartfas

These strict caps, which truly lead to incredibly cheap rents over the decades are increasingly a thing of the past. You can't inherit those super low rents.
There is protection against rent speculations beyond that but that does not lead to irrationally low rents.

Vienna has a vast number of turn of century buildings. Large scale renovations beyond the 1st district only started relatively recently and have since worked their way outwards. But even today one can find rather run down looking corners even within the 1st district. Genereally speaking however the 1st district nowadays is rather nicely mainained. Increasingly this is also the case for the inner districts within the Gürtel. However, I can remember quite well that this was still very different merely 1-2 decades ago. Nowadays one can see how the renovations also increasingly find their way across the Gürtel too. However, as mentioned above, there is also the other side that turn of century buildings are torn down, not just outside of the Gürtel but also within.

The municipal protection laws are as hole free as swiss cheese.


----------



## glksc

rheintram said:


> Reason = greed
> Building instead = most likely small apartments for investors.


The left-wing ideology hates tradition, classic historical heritage.

They do the same in Paris, both have mayors in left-wing, green, coalition.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438055846219505668


----------



## Gerrytirol

glksc said:


> The left-wing ideology hates tradition, classic historical heritage.
> 
> They do the same in Paris, both have mayors in left-wing, green, coalition.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438055846219505668


Such a bullshit. Every big and livable city in the world has a left-wing, green coalition.


----------



## rheintram

Except Kabul... but the current rulers there are not necessarily known as preservation enthusiasts.


----------



## RiseUp

glksc said:


> The left-wing ideology hates tradition, classic historical heritage.
> 
> They do the same in Paris, both have mayors in left-wing, green, coalition.


You are clearly not familiar with the situation in Vienna. No major political party, left-wing or right-wing, is speaking out against these demolitions. So why bring party politics into the discussion?


----------



## glksc

RiseUp said:


> You are clearly not familiar with the situation in Vienna. No major political party, left-wing or right-wing, is speaking out against these demolitions. So why bring party politics into the discussion?


What is the political party and ideology of the mayor of Vienna that sign the municipal demolition permits?

You cannot simply go and demolish any building freely, you need a municipal authorization.

The authorities have the prerogative to deny the requests to demolish buildings, in name of the preservation of historical heritage, in addition to introducing a law to preserve these historic buildings.


----------



## RiseUp

glksc said:


> What is the political party and ideology of the mayor of Vienna that sign the municipal demolition permits?
> 
> You cannot simply go and demolish any building freely, you need a municipal authorization.
> 
> The authorities have the prerogative to deny the requests to demolish buildings, in name of the preservation of historical heritage.


I am not defending the governing Social Democratic Party in any way on this issue. Of course they are to blame for the continuous demolitions - and I think everyone here would agree on that. But I reject the implication that this is because of some sort of left-wing ideology. At least in Austria/Vienna the demolition of old buildings has nothing to do with party politics. As I said, sadly no major political party, left-wing or right-wing, is speaking out against these demolitions. The demolition of heritage buildings or the architectural quality of their replacements are simply non-issues in contemporary Viennese politics.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*DC Tower 3 (110m):*​*




























*
Pictures by myself and ravendark


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*The Marks (128m | 114m | 109m):*​
*







*
Picture by signorrossi


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Danube Flats (180m):





















*​Pictures by Dreidecker and ravendark


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Austro Tower (137m):*​















Pictures by Legostein


----------



## Josedc

Thank you!


----------



## rheintram

Austro Tower - from the other side.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*New German Embassy*
Years after the demolition of the old embassy, the laying of the foundation stone was celebrated a few weeks ago.
Projected completion: 2024.
Costs: 33 million €.​





































The previous building:









Source & news article in German.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Used to be one of the ugliest major embassies in Vienna. Seems they didn't want to chance that legacy just because they are building it new from scratch.


----------



## MihailToshew

humptydumpty7 said:


> 'Entstuckung' – the deliberate process of removing the ornamental stucco and roofing from old decorative buildings. While it has its origins in the rise of modernist architectural thought in the 1910s/20s, it only became truly widespread after the war, from the 1940s to the 70s...
> Actually going to the effort of purposefully destroying these facades, however, was mostly isolated in Germany and Austria.


Still, modernity can be done right, I prefer the way Linz or even Bratislava look today to Nuremberg or even Munich.
And I don't hate modernity, it's just Vienna has too blandness of the 60s and 70s like the ugly bridge Reichsbrücke, which is just a highway in the form of a bridge.

If you want to see effective and tourist-attracting 60s/70s or modern architecture look no further than the UFO, the new "Old" bridge with the tram, or the Apollo bridges in Bratislava! Vienna deserves something like them more than tiny Bratislava IMO. After living in Bratislava and visiting Vienna I was disappointed with the lack of proper development in Donaustadt and the Danube bridges mostly looking like regular highways. By comparison, Bratislava has so much more supertalls now and Linz's new bridge is so wonderful.

Edit: Good to see at last Vienna is building more supertalls, IMO modern architecture looks better the taller it is. It looks bad if only 4-10 floors high.


----------



## Slartibartfas

The UFO bridge, at least the connecting structures were in pretty bad shape until at least recently though. Quite possibly they have rectified that in the meanwhile.
From a pedestrian perspective however, the UFO bridge is as depressing as the Reichsbrücke, being 2nd class halfway in its underbelly with 1st class on top being reserved to cars.

Now the "old" bridge in Bratislava might be not that exciting and just a neo-old style bridge but it is so much more pleasent for pedestrians to be on. The UFO bridge is just nice to look at but not be at (not talking about the UFO section, never been there, could be nice). That said, Vienna has very few attractive bridges nowadays.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Marina Tower (145m):*
One of the two cranes has been removed.​
























Pictures by Human & Legostein.


----------



## Xorcist

Actually the new German embassy looks a lot like my old school. Concrete and German restraint, just don't stand out too much and for God's sake don't show off.


----------



## Koloman

MihailToshew said:


> By comparison, Bratislava has so much more supertalls now and Linz's new bridge is so wonderful.


What´s your definition of a "supertall"?


----------



## Slartibartfas

Xorcist said:


> Actually the new German embassy looks a lot like my old school. Concrete and German restraint, just don't stand out too much and for God's sake don't show off.


But it does stand out extremely in its neighbourhood. Nothing brutalist or ugly around anywhere close as far as I know, except for that embassy. It really ruins the flair of the entire neighbourhood.
Funny thing is that the replacement quarter seems to be in a neat turn of century block, close to the ring.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna TwentyTwo
Tower 1 (110m | T/O)
Tower 2 (155m | site prep)*​






























Sources: ARE & Camera.


----------



## Abendrot

BEL & MAIN by Delugan Meissl Associated Architects 










Source


----------



## TT1721

I have been reading that Vienna's startup ecosystem is growing like crazy and money has been pouring in 2021. Do these startups have cluster anywhere in the city or are they spread out?


----------



## Slartibartfas

You mean some concentrated Startup campuses? Not that I would know of any I just know where a support fund for startups has its offices. But maybe some other fellow forumers know more. You can find various startups close to universities or even at universities for sure.


----------



## Koloman

Well, there are a few smaller startup hubs - "weXelerate" and "impact hub vienna" came into my mind.


----------



## Abendrot

Carree Atzgersdorf by Franz & Sue architects. 2021 Status: build 



























Source


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Danube Flats (180m):
Update*​









































Render
Pictures by Legostein & myself


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Marina Tower (145m):*
The second crane was removed.
Work on the inside will continue until spring.​






































Pictures by myself.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*DC Tower 3 (110m):*
Here, too, the crane was removed.​





























Pictures by myself.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna | Althan-Quartier*
The office building right above the Franz-Josef train station is currently being renovated. Original plans to build some high rises were discarded. Instead, the building will essentially be modified, except for two buildings that will be replaced by residential blocks (Sophie & Joseph).
The plans include co-working spaces, restaurants, shops, pop-up studios for artists and open terraces.








Source.

The object in the lower left corner is not a prison but a residential block and as such an already completed part of the whole project:









Old main building:








Source.

New:









The stairs at the Julius-Tandler-Platz are being removed at the moment, which adds around 700 m² to the square.





























Source of previous pictures.

One of the planned residential buildings (Sophie):








Source.

Planned completion of the whole project: end of 2023.​


----------



## Josedc

I had the pleasure of visiting the city again last week and it was as beautiful, efficient, and polite as I remember it.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Josedc said:


> I had the pleasure of visiting the city again last week and it was as beautiful, efficient, and polite as I remember it.


Your statement regarding the politeness is charming, considering that Vienna is allegedly perceived as one of the least friendly cities in Europe. Glad, you made that experience.


----------



## Josedc

Well, it is my second time and in both occasions, people were polite.


----------



## urbanista_vista

Viennese people can still be unfriendly while being polite, though. So one doesn't necessarily exclude the other  One of the best features of the Viennese dialect imo


----------



## Slartibartfas

urbanista_vista said:


> Viennese people can still be unfriendly while being polite, though. So one doesn't necessarily exclude the other  One of the best features of the Viennese dialect imo


Viennese: Tschuldigens, steig'n Sie etwa aus?
English: Stop blocking the f****ing exit.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Deeply hmmm to that translation, but I'd still get it,though..lol..😄😅


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Update of the waterflow laboratory next to the Danube.*​At the Brigittenauer Sporn, where the Danube Canal branches off from the Danube, the University of Natural Resources and Life Sciences (BOKU) is building a new waterflow laboratory. Large-scale experimental setups there enable, among other things, research into the effects of floods, the use of turbines and the movement of sediments. In particular, the 100 m long and 25 m wide Main Channel on the 2nd basement level is unique worldwide: due to the difference in water level between the Danube and the Danube Canal, it is possible to conduct full-scale experiments without pumps at a flow rate of 10,000 liters of water per second. On the second main level (2nd floor) there is a River Lab. Here, a workshop serves both levels of research. In addition, science operations are brought closer to visitors through an attached Public Lab. An outdoor Stream Lab is planned for medium-term expansion.
Construction should bei finished around the beginning of 2023.























Sources: atp, Legostein, baw.


----------



## Abendrot

*Grünblick (90m)
Meiereistraße 14, 1020 Vienna*
When it comes to contemporary, urban living, Grünblick in the Viertel Zwei offers you fascinating perspectives: for your lifestyle, your space to withdraw, your leisure time. 340 apartments in a variety of sizes, which include everything you could wish for. From perfectly designed apartments for singles to generous homes for families, everything in a central, perfect location in the carfree Viertel Zwei with the Grüner Prater park a stone‘s throw away. Enjoy unique views and nature right on your doorstep.
The highlights of the project are the concierge service and the wellness area on the rooftop with a spectacular outdoor pool, a fitness room, a panorama sauna, a dining room with an outdoor terrace and a unique view over Vienna and the Green Prater. 









Source

New image film from value one:


----------



## Slartibartfas

Viertel 2 remains the development area with by far the best aesthetics. Hands down. 
Pubilc spaces also look very neat. The one thing that needs to be seen is how much alive it will become with this new additions. If the ambitions are fulfilled and it does become a lively neighbourhood it would be very impressive as an overall package.


----------



## MihailToshew

@Abendrot ^I like the tall one on the first photo, no comment on the others, they won't age well imo.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Modernization of the Vienna General Hospital (AKH)*​The Vienna General Hospital, which is also Vienna's university hospital, is getting modernized in 16 areas, two of which are already finished.
Projected completion of the last part: 2030. Costs: €1.4 billion.









Two of the three towers (next to 9) will get a new facade, whereas the third one will get torn down.
On one of the sites (8) three new research centers are being built: Center for Translational Medicine and Therapies, Center for Precision Medicine, Center for Technology Transfer.
Render:








Sources: AKH, moserarchitects.


----------



## Josedc

that looks massive!


----------



## Slartibartfas

The AKH is fairly monstrous in its dimensions indeed, also in its style to be honest. But the two bed towers are somehow quite unique in their look and maybe I am just used to their presence but they are visible from a lot of points in the city. They are also not as harsh on the eye as the concrete cladded base block. On the inside it is like a city on its own with supermarket, services etc. And the surounding blocks host a lot of research facilities. Those have expanded in recent years too and according to above plans they will expand even much more in the near future. It is a real pity that they are allowed to run down fairly nice historic building instead of trying to integrate them into modern facilities at least somehow. The historic block at number 8 is now gone.

Somewhat up to date status quo: Google Maps


----------



## MihailToshew

urbanista_vista said:


> Viennese people can still be unfriendly while being polite, though. So one doesn't necessarily exclude the other  One of the best features of the Viennese dialect imo


And what about people in nearby places like Wiener Neustadt or St Poelten?


----------



## Slartibartfas

Not radically different attitude but possibly overall a bit friendlier.
But those are prejudices anyway. Vienna is a migration basket. Not just imigrants from outside of Austria or even Europe. It is also full of people from the rest of Austria (count South Tyrol half in there as well). I don't think people get unfriendlier just because they move to Vienna.

A lot of Vienna stereotypes are from a time where Vienna was still the morbidic cold war isolated former imperial city on the edge of the world, full of old people. While the city still cultivates some of that for tourists I think it doesn't really represent the overall city of today that well anymore, even if still can find people fitting that stereotype rather well.


----------



## MihailToshew

Am I the only one who thinks the DC tower is still the best-looking tower in Vienna?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*DC Tower 2 (180m)*
Mixed use (residential + offices)
It seems like the site at which the DC Tower 2 will be constructed is being prepared at the moment. Containers have been erected last week and excavaters are doing their work.
Projected completion: 2025.​






















First picture was edited by myself. Original sources: derstandard.at, S+B.
Webcam pictures: zeitraffer.tv.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna Museum extension (U/C)*​Old:









Render:























Current status:









Architects: Certov, Winkler + Ruck.
Sources: Wikipedia, ubm-development, Human.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Sources: S+B, Soravia, wien.gv.at, Helio, Q Tower, The One, Twentytwo, Burtscher + Durig.








Sources: ravendark, ks-ingenieure, myself, ravendark, myself, archconsult, derstandard.

EDIT: Two planned projects that I forgot about: Grünblick (90m) and Weitblick (120m):








Source


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Just a small selection of currently finished and still booming rooftop extensions on pre-1953 buildings.

































































































































All pictures are from the Rooftop Extension Thread (in German) contributed by myself, Rechtsweg, lukasf and onmars.


----------



## Brko

Disgusting 🤮


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Not that I like all of the rooftop extensions shown above, but I would save the term 'disgusting' for catastrophes like this one here:
Old:








New:








Sources: Google Maps and myself.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*The Marks (128m | 114m | 109m)*
Update​























Sources: gbv, wheel80ie, morethan7.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Danube Flats (180m)*
Update​









The shape is slowly becoming visible:
























The crawler cranes on the lower left corner are preparing the DC Tower 2's site:








Sources: Soravia, Danube Flats AR (App), webcam & myself.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Revitalisation*
Lerchenfelder Straße 158.
Before and after.​























Inner courtyard:























Stairwell:















Sources: Google Maps, me, Dreidecker.


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

Are you sure it's complete? Where is the ugly rooftop extension that is so characteristic of Vienna?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Towers_&_Spires said:


> Are you sure it's complete? Where is the ugly rooftop extension that is so characteristic of Vienna?


Don't challenge me to show you some more of them.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vio Plaza (72m)*
Office / Retail / Residential / Hotel
Plans for this project have been existing since 2004. A citizens' initiative fought against it for some time - the tower was shortened from 120m to 72m - but now it's being built.​























Sources: EHL, webcam.


----------



## Tiaren

Coming into this thread to look at fugly modernist rooftop extensions on historic buildings is my daily dose of horror. Post #1804 was absolute nightmare fuel.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

If it's well done, I often enjoy the contrast between old and new in one and the same building. Sadly, there are quite a few not so well done cases that I find rather offensive.
Anyway, a litte bit more of recently finished ones:

























































Sources: me, Dreidecker.


----------



## qnayeon

I'm not against the rooftop extensions but they should at least TRY to follow the original architecture...


----------



## Shenkey

It really is 50:50.

50% are terrible, 50% are passable, none are great


----------



## urbanista_vista

The thing with great rooftop extension is - the better they are planned and executed, the less you realize it was an extension and not part of the original design  So the impression is skewed towards the negative side.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Revitalisation*
Neustiftgasse 32-34.
Old and new:​






















The trees had to go because a new subway line is being built below (for more information: Vienna Public Transport Thread).
Sources: Google Maps, me.​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Radisson Red Vienna*
(Obere Donaustraße 61)
Hotel​






























The building that stood on this site was demolished in 2008:








Sources: wienschauen, Human.


----------



## Tiberiumm

Is it some sort of Renaissance of post-modern (or metamodern) kitch — greenhouses on top of a luxury hotel?


----------



## Towers_&_Spires

A pleasant and charming pre-war tenement was demolished for a nasty and fugly monstrosity! "Progress" is not always progress as one can see.


----------



## MLL1849

Towers_&_Spires said:


> A pleasant and charming pre-war tenement was demolished for a nasty and fugly monstrosity! "Progress" is not always progress as one can see.


Agreed. Obviously not all historical buildings are architectural masterpieces and in a city like Vienna where the historical housing stock is so large not all will be salvaged, but frankly the replacements can atleast be something better.

This building is so basic. Not even remotely intriguing.


----------



## Slartibartfas

Towers_&_Spires said:


> A pleasant and charming pre-war tenement was demolished for a nasty and fugly monstrosity! "Progress" is not always progress as one can see.


That is not quite correct. Yes, the old building was a charming pre-war building and the modern building is fugly but the latter did not cause the destruction of the former. The old building had to be cleard back then for the construction of the U2 extension and the new very challenging U2 segment of the station Schottenring. This station had been built below the Danube canal and apparently that space there was needed during construction. there was a gaping hole there for 10 years afterwards and while I am not happy with the design of the new building I do think it is not as terrible as some make it out to be, certainly a lot better than the gaping hole of the last decade.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Talking about the historical housing stock and just to give you numbers: a recent study says that from 2007 to 2019 about 420 'Altbauten' were demolished. Accordingly the stock decreased from 17,829 buildings in 2007 to 17,409 in 2019 (source).

The probably most prominent example of this development was/is the demolition of 'Radetzkystraße 24-26' built in the middle of the 19th century:








It was sold to a real estate company in 2015 which partly demolished it in 2018 after a reform was announced by the local government to protect historical buildings "worth preserving". Roof, ornaments and windows of uninhabitated apartments were removed (while people were still living there) until the law was in force.








The building remained mostly in this condition for some years. Finally and to cut things short, it was in most parts torn down this year except for one part where two tenants still live.








Sources: Initiative Denkmalschutz, derstandard, derstandard, Google Maps.


----------



## Tiaren

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Radisson Red Vienna*
> (Obere Donaustraße 61)
> Hotel​












And such a beautiful pre-war building had to make space for it.


----------



## Koloman

Just another old building in Vienna. That´s what they think.
I wish you would send your posting (#1825) by mail to the city council. These guys need to wake up.


----------



## Josedc

is it me or are people more demanding of what gets built and what doesn't in Vienna?


----------



## Spetti

I usually don't mind renewing old buildings, but man.. Whoever accepted that project should be ashamed of themselves. What an absolute abomination of a building in an otherwise beautiful city. - And what's with the 3 random metal greenhouse-looking things on the roof? Are they growing vegetables up there?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

It's a rooftop bar.
















Sources: Human, Radisson.


----------



## Tiberiumm

F. Pilzmaier said:


> It's a rooftop bar.
> View attachment 3081689
> 
> View attachment 3081678
> 
> Sources: Human, Radisson.


Well, that means this building isn't even "eco-friendly" over anything else being said 
I wonder what was the genuine idea behind this design, only if it's not the lack of fundation, which is hardly believable.


Spetti said:


> Whoever accepted that project should be ashamed of themselves.


Speaking of acceptance, is there any kind of architects association/union on Vienna that entitled to pre-moderate proposing designs?


----------



## Shanghainese

In summary, it is due to insufficient capitalism that construction projects in Austria are often of sub-par quality while they consume a great deal of money and resources.

In a free market, construction projects would look different. Better, more diverse, more eccentric. There would be a little bit of everything. There would be more diversification. More people, more companies, more investors, more financiers would be involved in the projects and the implementation would not be the responsibility of an arbitrary political decision but of the contracting parties.

Since the overall prosperity of a country determines how great or substandard the quality of new buildings is, it needs a capitalist economic model that raises the prosperity of the masses so that they can afford to live in luxurious city palaces. Policies that prevent free trade while encouraging debt growth and inflation do not contribute to the breeding ground from which exciting cities grow.

What I say has universal value. Universal Validity. Applies regardless of time and place. Unfortunately, Austria is an example of the excesses of government regulation rabies. Creativity only exists in Austria according to the planning regulations of the bureaucratic authorities, not spontaneously. The planned economy has taken hold of the entire country and has pushed the market economy into the distant future. That is why Austria has an increasing democratic deficit.

In freer countries or countries where the state gives players from real estate companies and architecture companies more freedom and where more money is invested, the projects are also more exciting and improve the look of the city.


----------



## imakuni1995

F. Pilzmaier said:


> Plans for this project have been existing since 2004. A citizens' initiative fought against it for some time - the tower was shortened from 120m to 72m - but now it's being built.​


I swear to God, I've had it with the abundance of NIMBYs in this town. Just how many decades have we been set back by these people?


----------



## Shenkey

Shanghainese said:


> In summary, it is due to insufficient capitalism that construction projects in Austria are often of sub-par quality while they consume a great deal of money and resources.
> 
> In a free market, construction projects would look different. Better, more diverse, more eccentric. There would be a little bit of everything. There would be more diversification. More people, more companies, more investors, more financiers would be involved in the projects and the implementation would not be the responsibility of an arbitrary political decision but of the contracting parties.
> 
> Since the overall prosperity of a country determines how great or substandard the quality of new buildings is, it needs a capitalist economic model that raises the prosperity of the masses so that they can afford to live in luxurious city palaces. Policies that prevent free trade while encouraging debt growth and inflation do not contribute to the breeding ground from which exciting cities grow.
> 
> What I say has universal value. Universal Validity. Applies regardless of time and place. Unfortunately, Austria is an example of the excesses of government regulation rabies. Creativity only exists in Austria according to the planning regulations of the bureaucratic authorities, not spontaneously. The planned economy has taken hold of the entire country and has pushed the market economy into the distant future. That is why Austria has an increasing democratic deficit.
> 
> In freer countries or countries where the state gives players from real estate companies and architecture companies more freedom and where more money is invested, the projects are also more exciting and improve the look of the city.



More like this?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Danube Flats (180m)*
Update​





























Sources: Soravia, me.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*DC Tower 2 (180m)*
Site preparation | Update















Sources: S+B, me.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vienna Twentytwo Residential Tower (110m)*
Update





























Sources: Twentytwo, me.​


----------



## ILTarantino

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *DC Tower 2 (180m)*
> Site preparation | Update​


Very disappointing


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

ILTarantino said:


> Very disappointing


Indeed.


----------



## urbanista_vista

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *DC Tower 2 (180m)*
> Site preparation | Update


Lovingly nicknamed "The Grater" by locals, its creators intend to have it sit there to silently stare at The Gherkin in London from a distance, hoping to grate some one day


----------



## Meist99

DC Tower 2 is just horrible.
Sorry to say.
There are so many good skyscraper designs around in this world/forum and I cannot believe that such a beautiful city like Vienna is choosing this design.
The people at city hall must be insane.


----------



## imakuni1995

There's so much discourse around DC2 already, so I reckon there's not much left to say that hasn't been said already, but does everyone here really hate the current design that much?

Like, I totally get why people would be disappointed with how the original vision was ruined, I really do, but if you look at the tower in a vacuum, I really don't see what's so terrible about it? Sure, it's not the most innovative design out there, but that doesn't make it ugly imo. DC3, for example, is certainly unique in terms of design but does that really make it a superior tower in the long run?

DC2 kinda gives me Shinjuku vibes and I think that is sorely needed for an area clearly trying to establish itself as a modern commercial/ financial district. And honestly, with how things are in this town, I'm just glad the tower is being built at all. And that in itself feels like something worth celebrating given the name of the forum and everything.


----------



## Koloman

Not just how things are in this city, but how things generally are in most of Europe when it comes to skyscrapers. A 180m highrise under construction clearly is something to be happy about (plus, they are currently building 2 of them on Donauplatte, which is even better).


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

I'm glad that the tower is finally being built and although imo the DC 1's facade needs a complementary tower I lost my enthusiasm for the twin tower concept some time ago. But the triviality of this towers' design makes me sad about the lost opportunity.
Here once again a close-up of the facade:









And this will be the view of the tower from Danube Flats (sure, that's just a visualization but still):








I really hope it will turn out much better than we all think.
Sources: S+B, Danube Flats AR.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Btw a small update of the DC Residential project (63 apartments) just a few meters away from the site:
Render:















Current status:






















Sources: S+B, me.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Nordbahnviertel - Urban development area*
Update of the construction work on the site of the former Nordbahnhof train station.
In addition to several low-rise buildings, 6 "high-rise" residential buildings are also being built.









*1 - Taborama (60m | Querkraft)*
The only one that's already above the ground level:
*














*
Source

*2 - Leywand (66m | Franz und Sue ZT GmbH):*















Source

*3 - (80m | Ganahl : Ifsits und AKF Architekten):














*
Source

*4 - Schneewittchen (95m | planned | bevk perovic arhitekti):







*
Source

*5 - (80m | planned | synn architekten):







*
Source

*6 - (60m | planned | AllesWirdGut ZT GmbH ):*








Source

The freight depot next to the Nordbahnhof (*Nordwestbahnhof* *| 44 hectares*) will also be transformed into a residential area within the next 10 to 15 years:















Source
Other sources: Google Maps, me.​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Transformation of the former south station*
The former terminus Südbahnhof (south station) and the freight depot on the same site (both marked in red) were demolished between 2009 and 2010. Vienna's first main train station (through station), a business district, hotels and a residential area were subsequently built on the approximately 100-hectare site. The project is now almost complete. A few impressions of the transformation.
*2009:*








*2022:*








*2013:








2022:







*
Source
Just a handful of impressions as I don't want to overdo it:








Source








Source








Source








Source








Source​








Source








Source

Another residential area is currently being built on the area marked in orange (Neues Landgut).








Source​


----------



## imakuni1995

huge W for Vienna! Love the 2013 vs 2022 comparison pics! Shame the Wienerberg City 'cluster' hasn't grown tho...


----------



## urbanista_vista

imakuni1995 said:


> Shame the Wienerberg City 'cluster' hasn't grown tho...


Given that the only public transport there is a low capacity bus line for now, that's probably a good thing. (For now)
Traffic on the Triester and Wienerbergstraße is bad enough already as is.


----------



## Morfito

awesome comparison! 
i'm really excited to going to wien again


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Development area "Village im Dritten"*
Near the main train station, another 11 hectare area will be developed with residential and commercial space as well as educational facilities in the next few years. The park in the center will cover around 2 hectares. Gross floor area: about 250,000 square metres. Projected completion: 2026.
















Renders of already planned projects:
15/16 - Architects: ARTEC Architekten/ © ZOOMVP/ARTEC








12A - Architects: Franz&Sue / © Franz&Sue:








11B - Architects: einszueins architektur/Feld72 Architekten / © Patricia Bagienski:








10 - Architects: Gerner Gerner Plus./heri&salli Architektur / © Expressiv GmbH:








8 - Architects: Freimüller Söllinger Architektur / © Schreiner Kastler:








7 - Architects: ARTEC Architekten / Dietrich Untertrifaller Architekten / © ZOOM VP:








6 - Architects: HUSS HAWLIK ARCHITEKTEN ZT GMBH / © HUSS HAWLIK ARCHITEKTEN:








11A - Architects: JWA Josef Weichenberger Architects / © Stefan Laub:








9 A/B - Architects: HNP architects / © HNP architects:








5 - Architects: Thaler Thaler Architekten / © Schreiner Kastler:








Source of the pictures above: ARE.
4B - Architects: Baumschlager Eberle Architekten/Land in Sicht / © Jan Drska:








4A - Architects: nonconform/Lindle+Bukor / *© *nonconform/expressiv.at:








3 - Architects: trans_city / Simma Zimmermann / *© *trans_city ZT gmbh:








1 - Architects: hohensinn architektur / Green4Cities / *© *hohensinn architektur/nonstandard:








Source of the pictures above: meinbezirk.at.​


----------



## Tiberiumm

Sorry for the offtop, but can someone here share his thoughts on Aspern Seestadt? How it was welcomed by the architectural press/community in Austria and usual people.
Is this a success or a disappointment? Or maybe something that can not be labeled as both of this notion. Thank you in advance for answering.


----------



## urbanista_vista

@Seestadt:

The people who moved there quite enjoy it, the media, city and experts are overall quite happy about it, random people with too much spare time who have never and will never set foot there have particularly strong feelings against the development and any individual person involved in the process of planning, building and inhabiting the Seestadt. So the overall perception is quite positive.

It's not all perfect of course, but many many things were done right there and it shows. Especially when compared to the 60s/70s commie style block developments like Rennbahnweg and Großfeldsiedlung, which have by now turned into the closest thing Vienna has to a "ghetto" of sorts. No one knows how things will look like 40 years from now of course, but people are quite optimistic that Seestadt will be able to remain a decent place to live in the long run.

Sidenote, the further development is currently up in the air, as the construction of large parts of the Seestadt depend on the completion of a new bypass road and the completion of Vienna's highway ring, which has been put on hold by the government due to climate and environmental concerns. There's a legal dispute going on on the subject atm and no definitive statements can be made either way, so we shall wait and see how things progress.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Talking about the Seestadt, it can also be mentioned that more and more companies (such as Takeda or Hoerbiger) are settling there. The Austrian Football Association is planning to set up a training center. There are (cultural) event locations and a 'campus of religions' is also planned. The already finished part of Seestadt:








Source
And the area that is still to be developed:








Source
Aerial view from August 2021:








Source


----------



## Tiberiumm

Here is a few takes of criticism i've read about Seestadt and wonder how relevant they are:
— A great fragmentation of space. All elements of the urban structure are very cramped and unpleasant. By comparison, the green courtyards of the "Red Vienna" districts of the 1920s are many times more successful due to their large scale than the courtyards of the pseudo-quarterly development on a "human" scale.









— The public spaces have no clear structure or hierarchy. The whole neighborhood is covered by a rather cluttered carpet of asphalt, with fountains, sculptures, and playgrounds for children scattered all over it. But it's not clear where the centers and important points are. The places where people congregate are in completely different locations than the logic of the project implies. One gets the feeling that the public spaces are a set of obligatory elements and "European" design for the designers of the neighborhood, but none of these places have been given meaning and content. It is unclear why one should go there and how one space differs from another.

— A living urban environment requires the differentiation of spaces. The creation of different scenarios for living in these spaces is necessary for the emergence of new partnerships among the residents of the district and the city. It seems that this quality - the diversity of possibilities - has not yet manifested itself in the project. I think the reason is that the planned critical number of residents has not yet accumulated in the area.

— Aspern Seestadt's problem is not the lack of environmental friendliness of the chosen materials or the imperfection of the transportation mobility schemes, but the lack of a program. Political, economic, social.


----------



## urbanista_vista

My take on it is this:



Tiberiumm said:


> A great fragmentation of space. All elements of the urban structure are very cramped and unpleasant


Well, everyone's preferences when it comes to density are different - some prefer downtown Manhattan, Paris or Tokyo, others a house in the woods in the middle of nowhere, and most people something in between.

From a functional point of view, a certain level of density is necessary to facilitate urban uses and walkability, and that's what Seestadt is trying to establish in an area that's otherwise devoid of anything one might consider urban or walkable. Karl-Marx-Hof and the like, which you used as an example, worked great in creating space in a setting where there was more than enough density but too little public green space accessible, but Seestadt is trying to accomplish the exact opposite (while still providing plenty of green space for the residents). 

As to the unpleasantness - also a matter of personal taste, though it is true that some individual buildings were butchered. That's an overall problem in Vienna atm - uninspired, carelessly designed investor-centered development that leaves much to be desired.



Tiberiumm said:


> it's not clear where the centers and important points are


That might just be a problem of the current development stage. The center and most important place is supposed to be around the lake (pond, whatever) in the middle, especially along the promenade on the northern side and the adjacent boulevard leading up to the northern "main" station, both of which are yet to be constructed. The southern part was planned to be able to function on its own while the rest is being constructed, but it was never meant to be THE center of Seestadt. In the greater picture its "just" a quiet residential-heavy quarter of the area.



Tiberiumm said:


> A living urban environment requires the differentiation of spaces


En contraire, I take that the current state of the art emphasizes the importance of mixed uses both for buildings and public spaces. Heavy industrial uses aside, it is possible and desirable to allow all sorts of uses in a common place to allow people to freely mix and interact with one another while going along their daily business - as it has been happening in any major city in the world for millenia before the mass introduction of cars, and still does in any city that was established before the 1950s. It's not the public's obligation to demand certain uses in certain areas, but rather to be able to facilitate all sorts of uses as need and demand arises.




Tiberiumm said:


> Aspern Seestadt's problem is [...] the lack of a program. Political, economic, social.


Seeastadt's program is to create a long lasting, pleasant, liveable and functional home for thousand of people as well as a long needed urban center for tens of thousands more people who already live in the surrounding area. That's quite a lot of program and more than enough expectations to put on a development the size of Seestadt.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Handelskai 100 | Complete*
A high-rise was originally planned on this site. However, due to different interests between the owner of the site and the City of Vienna, these plans were discarded.​




































Pictures taken by myself in April.


----------



## imakuni1995

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Handelskai 100 | Complete*
> A high-rise was originally planned on this site. However, due to different interests between the owner of the site and the City of Vienna, these plans were discarded.​
> View attachment 3244863
> View attachment 3244870
> View attachment 3244871
> View attachment 3244874
> View attachment 3244880
> 
> Pictures taken by myself in April.


Man, a high-rise would've been infinitely better than this...


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Weitblick (120m | Offices/Hotel) & Grünblick (90m | Residential)*
Site preparation





























Sources: Value One, myself.​


----------



## MLL1849

The city is developing a very respectable skyline. 

Let's just hope that this increased population over the last 10 years does not affect the quality of life in Vienna and municipal planners are able to find the right urban decisions.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

MLL1849 said:


> Let's just hope that this increased population over the last 10 years does not affect the quality of life in Vienna and municipal planners are able to find the right urban decisions.


Although I'm not an expert, I believe that Vienna is mostly on the right track in terms of housing, social policies and the development of public transport. Other subjects, such as climate change adaptation, will certainly require more effort, although momentum has now picked up a bit.


----------



## Slartibartfas

MLL1849 said:


> The city is developing a very respectable skyline.
> 
> Let's just hope that this increased population over the last 10 years does not affect the quality of life in Vienna and municipal planners are able to find the right urban decisions.


In many regards, especially in terms of urban planning and quality of pubilc spaces, things have clearly improved in several key locations over the last 10 years.


----------



## o0ink

Gorgeous update by @Mopkorn showing the finished TrIIIple Towers:


----------



## Abendrot

Source


----------



## Tiaren

This beautiful mid 19th century building in Seidengasse is no longer, it was completely torn down:










Liebes Wien, 
WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Abendrot said:


> View attachment 3345541
> 
> Source


Danube Flats (180m) is growing pretty fast at the moment.








Source








Source








Picture by myself.


----------



## Slartibartfas

^^ Crazy. For a second I was confused about what exactly I am looking at, until I realized its the Danube Flats and Reichsbrücke. Wow, this is quite transformative.


----------



## Abendrot

Another rooftop expansion in the 4th district of Vienna























Source


----------



## o0ink

*DC Tower 3 / 110m / finished*

Some beautiful update photos of the finished DC Tower 3 from Kurt Hörbst Photography:


----------



## o0ink

*Left: DC Tower 2 / 180m / mixed use / ground works
Right: Danube Flats / 180m / residential / U/C*



















by Kurt Hörbst Photography


----------



## o0ink

*TwentyTwo / 155m / mixed use / ground works*

the left tower (110m) and the lower buildings are almost finished. This development is based in the center of the 22th district of Vienna (around U1 station Kagran) with more tower developments projects to follow in the future. It is kind of close to Vienna DC (main skyline with the DC Towers) - just on the other side of the Old Danube River. I feel like the city could focus more on that area for tower developments instead of creating new high-rise hotspots literally all over the city. But that's just an ignored wish from me.










mid June update from @Dreidecker:


----------



## qnayeon

Tiaren said:


> This beautiful mid 19th century building in Seidengasse is no longer, it was completely torn down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liebes Wien,
> WTF is wrong with you?


There's no governmental organs protecting such buildings? Looks like Vienna is out of control.


----------



## BlueBalls

They've been vandalizing older structures since the 60s all over europe ****'em


----------



## borc

Hi,
I've been browsing this thread for a while and I like it but I can not find the information I'm looking for. Hope my question is not too cheeky , but since I'm not familiar with the construction market in Austria can someone please help? Who are the top five Main Contractors and facade companies in Wien?


----------



## Abendrot

Marina Tower in the front and Erdberg in the distance.








Source


----------



## o0ink

*Viertel Zwei Plus | 120m | office & hotel | 90m | residential | ground works*

renders by developer ValueOne










































































thanks for the update @lukas_wu


----------



## yourrulez

Berlin and Vienna should talk to each other: Berlin can learn how highrise development works and Vienna how to deal with their historic neighbourhoods. At least Berlin is already learning the highrise part, but what happens in Vienna to historic buildings leaves me speachless.


----------



## Ewok71

yourrulez said:


> Berlin and Vienna should talk to each other: Berlin can learn how highrise development works and Vienna how to deal with their historic neighbourhoods. At least Berlin is already learning the highrise part, but what happens in Vienna to historic buildings leaves me speachless.


Berlin is learning the highrise part? In my opinion most of the Highrise Projects in Berlin beside the Edge Tower are a bad joke.


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna International Bus Terminal | 90m | planned*

Plans to bundle all incoming / outgoing international busses at one modern spot are under way. The station + tower is actually gonna be very close to the project Viertel Zwei Plus from my previous post. 
The station will be connected to the nearby U2 station Stadion and offers room for 33 busses at the same time.

The whole complex should open by end of 2026 latest. 























































renders by ZOOM VP and the architect office Burtscher-Durig


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

o0ink said:


> *Vienna International Bus Terminal | 90m | planned*
> 
> Plans to bundle all incoming / outgoing international busses at one modern spot are under way. The station + tower is actually gonna be very close to the project Viertel Zwei Plus from my previous post.
> The station will be connected to the nearby U2 station Stadion and offers room for 33 busses at the same time.
> 
> The whole complex should open by end of 2026 latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renders by ZOOM VP and the architect office Burtscher-Durig


The current state of affairs is that completion is not expected before 2027.


----------



## BeraBork

qnayeon said:


> There's no governmental organs protecting such buildings? Looks like Vienna is out of control.


i mean, aren't people protesting about this? it's something incredible


----------



## Slartibartfas

The 3rd picture doesn't look like the others but in fact like a downgrade (less glass behind the vertical blinds). Is it what is actually getting built or is the actual construction yet again different?


----------



## Jindra Čejka

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Vienna TwentyTwo Tower 2 (155m)*
> Construction of the mixed use tower (on the right side) is now above ground level
> View attachment 3880653
> 
> Source
> View attachment 3880639
> 
> Source​


Thank yopu for photoes of construction, It is really lovely to see new photoes of construction update.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Kayser*
Apartments in Vienna's 1st district
Previous building:








Now:















Sources: Google Maps, me.​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Reclad or new construction?


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Yeah that was a bit misleading. The old building was completely demolished.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Nordbahnviertel - Urban development area*
> Update of the construction work on the site of the former Nordbahnhof train station.
> In addition to several low-rise buildings, 6 "high-rise" residential buildings are also being built.
> View attachment 3126870
> 
> 
> *1 - Taborama (60m | Querkraft)*
> The only one that's already above the ground level:
> *
> View attachment 3126890
> View attachment 3126950
> *
> Source
> 
> *2 - Leywand (66m | Franz und Sue ZT GmbH):*
> View attachment 3126988
> View attachment 3126993
> 
> Source
> 
> *3 - (80m | Ganahl : Ifsits und AKF Architekten):
> View attachment 3127006
> View attachment 3127009
> *
> Source
> 
> *4 - Schneewittchen (95m | planned | bevk perovic arhitekti):
> View attachment 3169093
> *
> Source
> 
> *5 - (80m | planned | synn architekten):
> View attachment 3127042
> *
> Source
> 
> *6 - (60m | planned | AllesWirdGut ZT GmbH ):*
> View attachment 3169421
> 
> Source
> 
> The freight depot next to the Nordbahnhof (*Nordwestbahnhof* *| 44 hectares*) will also be transformed into a residential area within the next 10 to 15 years:
> View attachment 3127140
> View attachment 3127185
> 
> Source
> Other sources: Google Maps, me.​


*Rough overview of the current progress in the development area Nordbahnviertel* (Render + current status)








Unedited source
Residential buildings + tower (80m):








Source








Residential tower (100m):








Source








Residential + commercial space + residential tower (66m):








Source








Some more residential buildings:






















View of the Bruno-Marek-Allee:








Construction site of multiple residential buildings including a 60m tall residential block:








Source








... and finally the recently topped out Taborama residential tower (60m):















The only tower (80m) whose construction has not yet started:








Source​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Vio Plaza (72m)* - Residential, offices, retail, hotel
Update








Source















Source​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Dresdner Straße 90 (80m)* - Residential
Update









Source


----------



## Jindra Čejka

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Rough overview of the current progress in the development area Nordbahnviertel* (Render + current status)
> View attachment 4014059
> 
> Unedited source
> Residential buildings + tower (80m):
> View attachment 4014042
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4014044
> 
> Residential tower (100m):
> View attachment 4014064
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4014065
> 
> Residential + commercial space + residential tower (66m):
> View attachment 4014095
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4014104
> 
> Some more residential buildings:
> View attachment 4014125
> View attachment 4014128
> View attachment 4014131
> 
> View of the Bruno-Marek-Allee:
> View attachment 4014135
> 
> Construction site of multiple residential buildings including a 60m tall residential block:
> View attachment 4014159
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4014140
> 
> ... and finally the recently topped out Taborama residential tower (60m):
> View attachment 4014175
> View attachment 4014178
> 
> The only tower (80m) whose construction has not yet started:
> View attachment 4014183
> 
> Source​


Vienna is currently one big construction site, it is amazing.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Danube Flats (180m)* - Residential
Update








Source






















Pictures by myself.​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*House of Bricks*
Mittermair Architekten





























Source​


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

But also: new residential building in Floridsdorf (21st district):
VlayStreeruwitz / Freimüller Söllinger




































Source​


----------



## Jindra Čejka

F. Pilzmaier said:


> *Danube Flats (180m)* - Residential
> Update
> View attachment 4016372
> 
> Source
> View attachment 4016384
> View attachment 4016380
> View attachment 4016389
> 
> Pictures by myself.​


I really love this project. Design looks like really nice with gardens on balcony. I cant belive that is currently in construction. It is really big step for Vienners skyline.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

Jindra Čejka said:


> I really love this project. Design looks like really nice with gardens on balcony. I cant belive that is currently in construction. It is really big step for Vienners skyline.


Yes, we all have high expectations for this project.


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Leopold-Quartier*
Starting next year, Europe's (apparently) first wood-hybrid urban quarter will be built next to the Danube Canal.















First renders of A and B:
















Source​


----------



## o0ink

*Vienna TwentyTwo | 110m & 155m | U/C*











source

Impressions from the rooftop pool of the already topped out left tower:




























Thanks for the photos @Bennyyy 
The 155m mixed use tower finally broke ground level and we'll have more photos while the tower will rise.


----------



## o0ink

@Human made some lovely photos of Viennas and one of EUs biggest development areas Seestadt Aspern on a foggy day today.










*
















*

You can find the latest infos about Seestadt Aspern in German & English here: aspern Die Seestadt Wiens | aspern Die Seestadt Wiens*
*


----------



## Jindra Čejka

o0ink said:


> @Human made some lovely photos of Viennas and one of EUs biggest development areas Seestadt Aspern on a foggy day today.
> 
> View attachment 4069565
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 4069566
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069567
> *
> 
> You can find the latest infos about Seestadt Aspern in German & English here: aspern Die Seestadt Wiens | aspern Die Seestadt Wiens


nice shot


----------



## F. Pilzmaier

*Grünblick (90m) & Weitblick (120m)
Update







*
Source








Source​


----------



## humptydumpty7

Nice revitalization of old residential building including rooftop extension

Old:










Now:




















Source: F. Pilzmaier Wien | Kontroverse Dachausbauten | Projekte & Meldungen


----------

